# [Rumor] WiikeÜ ?



## GilBoy (Apr 30, 2013)

**Staff edit**
We have a post on the frontpage but we might as well note it here as well

*This will *NOT* allow homebrew, emulators, unpurchased games/DLC from the online shop, games from another region, custom menus/dashboards or hacked games to function owing to the way it works. With a further hack it might happen but that would be a further hack and not this.

*In all probability online activities will still function with this device. Cheating will probably not happen directly with this/because of this device.

*How easily Nintendo can block it depends upon how well Nintendo have secured their system and to a lesser extent how well the Wiikey team have made the device; read the main pitfalls are fairly obvious and have been tackled on other systems that use similar techniques and the device is a full linux system with programmable chips so basically the ball is in Nintendo's court. What happens with new games and updates to games is a different matter again and less clear cut.
*/staff edit*

The Wiikey website was updated with this:

[2013.05.01]
Yes, its real - we have now completely reversed the WiiU drive authentification, disk encryption, file system, and everything else needed for this next generation K3y. Stay tuned for updates!

WiikeÜ

Wiikey U is the first and only optical drive emulator that allows you to play all your WiiU games from any USB media!

* Play your WiiU and Wii games from any USB media!
* Compatible with all WiiU models and regionsD
* User friendly intuitive interface
* No soldering required
* Multi-language support
* Supports most popular file systems, including EXT4/3/2, Max OS X, and NTFS
* Powerful embedded Linux system
* High-speed USB2 interface
* Firmware and FPGA fully in-system updatable from USB media
* Recovery mode - it is always possible to recover from a bad flash
* Stylish USB remote with powered USB hub and charger function
* Bulletproof high quality hardware (not manufactured in China!)


*UPDATES:*



dauphin327 said:


> The admin of x3key forum confirmed its made by their team: http://k3yforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=11113


 


beta4attack said:


> Nintendo just commented on this:
> *"Nintendo is aware that a hacking group claims to have compromised Wii U security. However, we have no reports of illegal Wii U games nor unauthorized applications playable on the system while in Wii U mode. Nintendo continuously monitors all threats to its products' security and will use technology and will take the necessary legal steps to prevent the facilitation of piracy."*


Full story: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ims-to-have-hacked-wii-u-to-play-copied-games

Scene release group 'Venom' have released the first WiiU game dump:



			
				Venom said:
			
		

> ______ /\__________________________ __________ __/\ _______
> .____\ \/ / _ / _ \/ _ \/ \/ /
> | \ // / / / / / // \/ / _
> | \ / _______/ / // _/ / / // rtx/
> ...


 

Sources:
http://wiikey.com/news/
http://wiikey.com/products/


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 30, 2013)

if it's true DAT


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2013)

That's great, now we'll be able to play _all the WiiU's games_ off USB drives!

...oh.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 30, 2013)

Ahhh, where's the video proof?


----------



## Langin (Apr 30, 2013)

I hope it is fake.

I think it is fake because I don't recall any wii u backups to be dumped yet.


----------



## emigre (Apr 30, 2013)

>Pirating gaems on a system which has no gaems.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

I sooooooooooo hope this is fake, and if it's not, that Nintendo can block it.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 30, 2013)

Wtf out of no where huh lol?


----------



## raulpica (Apr 30, 2013)

I can't wait to pirate nothing


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 30, 2013)

hmm my comment didn't get posted

it's annoying
the date is a day early tho
hopefully it's just crap as we would of seen dumps before anything of a hack went live


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 30, 2013)

I think it's fake.
Seems a bit strange that they can get backups loading the same time they crack the system.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 30, 2013)

I hope to god this is fake. But if it's true, Nintendo would be wise to patch this up as quick as possible while their install base is still relatively small.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 30, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> I sooooooooooo hope this is fake, and if it's not, that Nintendo can block it.


how? only real way I see of blocking odde is a new hardware rev


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 30, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> I think it's fake.
> Seems a bit strange that they can get backups loading the same time they crack the system.


If that's the real wiikey website I doubt it's fake.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> how? only real way I see of blocking odde is a new hardware rev


It depends on how the Wii U was designed.  It's possible all they need to do is patch a code vulnerability.

Anyway, I just finished writing my argument against hacking the Wii U on another website.  I don't feel like repeating it, and it doesn't take into light the WiiKeU.  However, the central argument is piracy, so it does apply.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 30, 2013)

I just emailed the team that made the 3k3y and xk3y to see if they know anything


will update


----------



## Chaossaturn (Apr 30, 2013)

Hopefully this means someone can reverse engineer wiikey work and make it a softmod but I still think it far too early for this as there nothing to pirate and I wonder if this will allow you to play other region games from USB.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 30, 2013)

RIP Wii U


----------



## msaraiva (Apr 30, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> hmm my comment didn't get posted
> 
> it's annoying
> the date is a day early tho
> hopefully it's just crap as we would of seen dumps before anything of a hack went live


 
If they had no external help from warez groups on doing this, there's no reason for them to leak dumps (yet).


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 30, 2013)

msaraiva said:


> If they had no external help from warez groups on doing this, there's no reason for them to leak dumps (yet).


 
true, but dumps would still be recorded on the scene, but there's Not a single thing
it could indeed be just 1 team and everything is kept to themselves, but dump data is normally quite public, same as the 3DS games and firmware dumps.


----------



## msaraiva (Apr 30, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> true, but dumps would still be recorded on the scene, but there's Not a single thing
> it could indeed be just 1 team and everything is kept to themselves, but dump data is normally quite public, same as the 3DS games and firmware dumps.


 
Not if they're internal. Normally I don't trust announcements like these, but if the website was not hacked, then it's probably true. After all, they're a pretty reliable group and have a solid track record. Even respected members from the Gamecube scene collaborate with them (emu_kidid).


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 30, 2013)

msaraiva said:


> Not if they're internal. Normally I don't trust announcements like these, but if their website was not hacked, then it's probably true. After all, they're a pretty reliable group and have a solid track record. Even respected members from the Gamecube scene collaborate with them (emu_kidid).


 
I know it is likely to be true but I just hope it's not.

More information would be nice though.


----------



## msaraiva (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah...in my opinion, it's not a good time for modchips/odds. Nintendo is struggling to take third parties on-board, and this will only hamper the efforts.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 30, 2013)

Let's hope this modchip removes the region locking, I'm fed up of waiting for games to come out over here, games like pikmin 3, game and wario doesn't even have a release date for the uk yet; my wii u is just sitting there and Americans get get play all the good stuff,  I don't see why that is fair and is the reason why I installed a modchip on my original wii.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> Let's hope this modchip removes the region locking, I'm fed up of waiting for games to come out over here, games like pikmin 3, game and wario doesn't even have a release date for the uk yet; my wii u is just sitting there and Americans get get play all the good stuff,  I don't see why that is fair and is the reason why I installed a modchip on my original wii.


Don't feel bad, it's just because Americans are better than you.


----------



## msaraiva (Apr 30, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> Let's hope this modchip removes the region locking, I'm fed up of waiting for games to come out over here, games like pikmin 3, game and wario doesn't even have a release date for the uk yet; my wii u is just sitting there and Americans get get play all the good stuff,  I don't see why that is fair and is the reason why I installed a modchip on my original wii.


 
Why don't you sell your UK Wii U and buy an US one, instead of pirating games? It's not like you will die if you wait 1-2 weeks for the game to arrive in the post (Disclaimer: i also live in the UK and have an US Wii U).


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 30, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> Let's hope this modchip removes the region locking, I'm fed up of waiting for games to come out over here, games like pikmin 3, game and wario doesn't even have a release date for the uk yet; my wii u is just sitting there and Americans get get play all the good stuff,  I don't see why that is fair and is the reason why I installed a modchip on my original wii.


 
we wait for a reason, they give them all the games with bugs intact so they're fully fixed when things are released over here and we don't have to worry about game breaking bugs

We get more VC games soon too, The Legend of Zelda Link the The Past being a nice example.


----------



## dauphin327 (Apr 30, 2013)

I had asked xk3y team if they could do an optical drive emulator a few weeks ago for the wii u, so this should be real


----------



## beta4attack (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh, God, noooooo! DX Not so early in its life, just no! DX I don't want to see it crammed with piles and piles of shovelware again...



jalaneme said:


> Let's hope this modchip removes the region locking, I'm fed up of waiting for games to come out over here, games like pikmin 3, game and wario doesn't even have a release date for the uk yet; my wii u is just sitting there and Americans get get play all the good stuff,  I don't see why that is fair and is the reason why I installed a modchip on my original wii.


Geez, stop complaining... Just migrate to the USA or anything... You just want TONS of shovelware just so you can have games early? You won't even find any games to play!


----------



## Arras (Apr 30, 2013)

Chaossaturn said:


> Hopefully this means someone can reverse engineer wiikey work and make it a softmod but I still think it far too early for this as there nothing to pirate and I wonder if this will allow you to play other region games from USB.


Hardware mods can't just be "converted" to softmods. The only thing that might happen is that a ton of clone chips pop up.


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 30, 2013)

A bit skeptical but it's a fairly reputable team, can't wait for some more information.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 30, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> we wait for a reason, they give them all the games with bugs intact so they're fully fixed when things are released over here and we don't have to worry about game breaking bugs
> 
> We get more VC games soon too, The Legend of Zelda Link the The Past being a nice example.


DSO on 3DS says hi!

Most games are already ready for simultaneous US/EU release, release dates mainly because of marketing strategies, translations and ratings. Saying that we get bugfixes is a false claim as far as I know.


----------



## SifJar (Apr 30, 2013)

Not altogether surprising, modchips arrived on the Wii before any other form of hacks too. For example, on the Wii, it was modchips that eventually led to homebrew; modchips allowed burnt GC games to be run, which allowed GC homebrew discs to be run, which is what was used for mapping out the Wii's memory and finding the common key (in combination with the Twiizer Attack, of course). That then allowed the decryption of IOS, which led to the discovery of the Trucha Bug which was, at first, made use of via modchips (custom discs were fake signed and burnt, then loaded using a modchip).

Of course, none of that means anything in terms of homebrew on the WiiU following from the modchip. It's just an example of how hardware hacks can come sooner than software hacks. The main point to highlight about this is that's it's about getting legitimate, signed content to run in "illegitimate" ways. Which IMO is much less interesting than getting "illegitimate" content (i.e. homebrew) to run.



jalaneme said:


> Let's hope this modchip removes the region locking, I'm fed up of waiting for games to come out over here, games like pikmin 3, game and wario doesn't even have a release date for the uk yet; my wii u is just sitting there and Americans get get play all the good stuff,  I don't see why that is fair and is the reason why I installed a modchip on my original wii.


It is highly unlikely the modchip would remove region locking, Nintendo managed to stop modchips from doing that on the Wii after a few updates, it wouldn't be at all surprising to see similar measures in place on the WiiU, meaning no region lock bypassing via modchips.


----------



## Bryon15 (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh boy. I hope this is true. The most I want out of this is - removal of the region lock, able to play gamecube isos, able to play PS2 isos. I know that last one is a stretch but I can dream right.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 30, 2013)

Seems unlikely that WiiKey would just make something like this up. If it works like a WODE, it would also seem very hard to block on a system wide basis. Individual games, maybe. 

Will be following this closely. Even though, unlike everyone else here I still have numerous unbeaten Wii U games...


----------



## SifJar (Apr 30, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> Oh boy. I hope this is true. The most I want out of this is - removal of the region lock, able to play gamecube isos, able to play PS2 isos. I know that last one is a stretch but I can dream right.


This will do none of those things. A modchip doesn't magically make the console able to run custom code (e.g. a GC or PS2 emulator), it just tricks the existing system software into running the code it can already load from a different place (i.e. it can ONLY run "legit", signed games, and it will ONLY run them if the system menu would have loaded them anyway i.e. they have to be from the correct region).


----------



## raulpica (Apr 30, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> able to play gamecube isos, able to play PS2 isos. I know that last one is a stretch but I can dream right.


Both require emulators written for it, as the WiiU doesn't and _won't_ support GC natively.


----------



## Costello (Apr 30, 2013)

yeah it's a pretty reputable team, I don't see them making fake claims and ruining their reputation (or maybe they got their site hacked... yeah... that's far fetched)
now on the subject of the Wii U, I'm afraid this is going to make things even more complicated for Nintendo, this might drive big time publishers further away from the console...


----------



## Bryon15 (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh I see. Well that's a bummer.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 30, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I can't wait to pirate nothing


 

I remember when there were Wiikeys for the regular wii, I just waited. Eventually, if it's meant to happen, we will be able to do things through all software. I personally don't think buying a chip is the way to go just yet.


----------



## beta4attack (Apr 30, 2013)

SifJar said:


> This will do none of those things. A modchip doesn't magically make the console able to run custom code (e.g. a GC or PS2 emulator), it just tricks the existing system software into running the code it can already load from a different place (i.e. it can ONLY run "legit", signed games, and it will ONLY run them if the system menu would have loaded them anyway i.e. they have to be from the correct region).


Then what's the point of it? I mean, it's not like they have the private and common keys (or whatever they're called), and there are no dumps that they can learn anything from (implying they don't have dumps themselves).


----------



## msaraiva (Apr 30, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> Then what's the point of it? I mean, it's not like they have the private and common keys (or whatever they're called), and there are no dumps that they can learn anything from (implying they don't have dumps themselves).


 
"backups"

...

Pirating, that's all it's for.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow so much negativity and crying in this thread, last time I checked this was a hacking community. In previous generations this news would be celebrated. It seems like a lot of you have forgotten what GBAtemp is about, kindly pack your fanboyism into a suitcase, leave and never post here again if this kind of news makes you shit in your diapers with rage.


----------



## Costello (Apr 30, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Wow so much negativity and crying in this thread, last time I checked this was a hacking community. In previous generations this news would be celebrated. It seems like a lot of you have forgotten what GBAtemp is about, kindly pack your fanboyism into a suitcase, leave and never post here again if this kind of news makes you shit in your diapers with rage.


As people have said, the console being hacked this early in its life cycle poses a lot of problems:
- there aren't enough good games right now, and now the system being pirated it will mean less major games will be developed for/ported to the console
- the hack can only be used to run backups and doesnt allow homebrew if I understand correctly
It's surprising that the console gets hacked this early, after all Nintendo did manage to keep the 3DS and even the DSi pretty much safe from hacks


----------



## DAZA (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't own a Wii U but I laugh when people work so hard to find an exploit for the masses, I mean few lol. TBH don't bother with it, the sales figures and hand full of games they're going to release isn't worth it

Run free and enjoy the world outside!!!!


----------



## Kyle Hyde (Apr 30, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Wow so much negativity and crying in this thread, last time I checked this was a hacking community. In previous generations this news would be celebrated. It seems like a lot of you have forgotten what GBAtemp is about, kindly pack your fanboyism into a suitcase, leave and never post here again if this kind of news makes you shit in your diapers with rage.


You seem to miss an important point about "hacking". Hackers in the gaming scene do have a big responsibility. Their actions often affect the industry. Sometimes barely noticable and other times with a huge impact on a group of companies. In return, this board, gbatemp, is depending on the industry. You could say it is a form of parasitism (no offense though). You see, a parasite never kills or harms the host too drastically. That is the responsibility we and, above all, the hackers have. We are not supposed to harm the gaming industry. There is a thin line between plain piracy, which you could sometimes call a peccadillo, and blind destruction. This hack, if it is true, could conclude in massive damage to Nintendo, which is in a very critical state with its new console. As a "Supervisor" I hope you think over the way you publically speak here.


----------



## msaraiva (Apr 30, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Wow so much negativity and crying in this thread, last time I checked this was a hacking community. In previous generations this news would be celebrated. It seems like a lot of you have forgotten what GBAtemp is about, kindly pack your fanboyism into a suitcase, leave and never post here again if this kind of news makes you shit in your diapers with rage.


 
GBAtemp should be about homebrew and emulation, not for cheapstakes that don't pay for their own entertainment.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 30, 2013)

msaraiva said:


> GBAtemp should be about homebrew and emulation, not for cheapstakes that don't pay for their own entertainment.


 
Indeed
Making a system do something it shouldn't like making it play PS1 games or creating your own games, that's the fun as there's irony in a PSP playing N64 games.
Older systems that are now not sold so it allows the older generation of games onto the new system, and people being able to make their own little fun apps and games on it.

An item which is solely for piracy benefits only the seller of the piece, while killing the object it works on.

People should only praise a item that removes restrictions such as a Region Unlocking chip, as it doesn't impede the system's life/success as you are merely given more freedom of the games you can purchase, allowing the creators more access to funding for their next big game and maybe even a chance to show them that they can indeed expand into different regions and that people will support them.

When it's just for making things free, it poses no use apart from people that see that they shouldn't have to work to get anything.
This is what is wrong with people; feeling they are owed for something when they're not.
It's not just making them free, the developers of the game you pirate lose out, they don't get any funds, so how do you expect them to make the next game? The software suddenly lacks because everyone has had to cut costs because they won't get much back for the time they have spent.

It's such a shame that the WiiU will have to deal with this idiocy if this chip is true, people will just buy the system but won't purchase games, Nintendo sell more systems but the software developers and game developers lose out, and if this keeps happening what funding will there be left for games? People will just keep seeing the same over and over again and we get fewer amazing games.


----------



## Heavy01 (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't really mind to be honest.

I love the 3ds and have like 16 games for it, but I can't stand consoles, every game I play on consoles just makes me wish it was available for pc instead.

I'd rather nintendo drop the console industry and focus on handhelds, their handhelds could certainly benefit from better hardware that's for sure.


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 30, 2013)

the wii u became a little bit more worth to buy. thanks to this


----------



## Gahars (Apr 30, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> *snip*


 
Nah, The Waiting Game is region free - and every Wii U owner gets to play it!

...What, I got here late. I had to get the "Wii U has no gaems" joke in somewhere.


----------



## Bearpowers (Apr 30, 2013)

Will this enable homebrew like emulators, video players that can handle 10 bit MKVs, etc?


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 30, 2013)

Heavy01 said:


> I don't really mind to be honest.
> 
> I love the 3ds and have like 16 games for it, but I can't stand consoles, every game I play on consoles just makes me wish it was available for pc instead.
> 
> I'd rather nintendo drop the console industry and focus on handhelds, their handhelds could certainly benefit from better hardware that's for sure.


 
I prefer the handhelds as well, but that's in general, I also enjoy home systems, although they're not portable and that makes it less comfortable for me to play since I need a TV in order to do so. However Nintendo ditching the home console market would be pretty stupid, they still make really good games for those systems and then there's games that tend to come out mostly in Nintendo systems like Dragon Quest (except for two of them, they were mostly released in a Nintendo console) and there's also the first party games, like Zelda, Metroid and Kirby (I dislike Mario even though it's the biggest seller of all), as long as they make those games, people will buy the system. 

Anyway, I'll buy the system that has the best rpg's. This generation I got the 360 because at the time there weren't any rpgs i liked for the PS3 or Wii.

And like previously mentioned above, something that only allows for piracy is honestly stupid, and blatantly illegal. I'm all for flashcarts and softmods that allow for other things besides piracy, but something that has no other use besides piracy this early in the system is quite sad... They could hold it out for a few more months at least. z.z


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> Indeed
> Making a system do something it shouldn't like making it play PS1 games or creating your own games, that's the fun as there's irony in a PSP playing N64 games.
> Older systems that are now not sold so it allows the older generation of games onto the new system, and people being able to make their own little fun apps and games on it.
> 
> ...



Some interesting logic. Allow me a chance to pose a few thought problems based upon them.


"like making it play PS1 games"
It varies from country to country but it should be noted copyright extends into the decades and usually above 50 years in all the major regions. Game companies porting, revisiting, bundling or otherwise making a use of their back catalogue is a well established practice so emulation could be considered to have substantial infringing uses.

"[a Region Unlocking chip] doesn't impede the system's potential for success."
What are the local sales tax rates for the all the counties, cities and states along the west coast of North America and the censorship policies, enforced and unwritten, in the same? I could go on but the eventual answer would be "I do not know" and it varies enough that no one person or even group could be expected to know everything everywhere. It is for this reason we have publishers in different regions and if the chip could be said to undermine this structure..... Similarly the differing censorship policies could reflect badly upon the console maker (see also playstation pornable) and thus its entry into a territory could be impeded.
Finally there are various days/periods where one aims to release something, does not want to release something or you might face competition and want to delay something; in the US there are days like Labor day, thanksgiving and independence day which mean absolutely nothing in the UK and on the flip side there is no such thing as half term holidays in most of the US where you can bet my new game with a substantial school age market would be launched to coincide with such a thing in the UK.

"When it's just for making things free, it poses no use apart from people that see that they shouldn't have to work to get anything."
What happened to the backups, disc preserving, console laser preserving (something a myth as far as I am concerned but that is a different discussion), ease of use and other arguments that usually get trotted out at this point?

"This is what is wrong with people; feeling they are owed for something when they're not."
That is a rather narrow assessment of the reasoning for everybody that ever played in these circles. Is "I am owed nothing but I will take it if I can" not a viable option for reasoning here?

"It's not just making them free, the developers of the game you pirate lose out, they don't get any funds, so how do you expect them to make the next game?"
Does this not touch upon the "impact of unlicensed copies" debate which has raged for years with no clear cut consensus on the matter? See also "well I would not have purchased it anyway", "DLC/in game purchases still count", "I might buy the sequel", "my online game needs a community to function and having someone in that community for the negligible bandwidth cost is potentially better than not having them" and other such arguments.

Similarly the 360 saw an almost trivial hack for many years and it basically ended up the same as the PS3 (arguably its main rival) in terms of the games it got. Indeed it spent quite some time somewhat ahead of the PS3.




Bearpowers said:


> Will this enable homebrew like emulators, video players that can handle 10 bit MKVs, etc?



heh 10 bit being seen as useful... 
Short version is very unlikely it will allow for that sort of thing by itself if Nintendo have done their job properly and learned their lessons from previous consoles.


----------



## Arras (Apr 30, 2013)

Bearpowers said:


> Will this enable homebrew like emulators, video players that can handle 10 bit MKVs, etc?


The only thing this allows is region locked piracy, which is why most people here don't like this news.


----------



## Bearpowers (Apr 30, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Similarly the 360 saw an almost trivial hack for many years and it basically ended up the same as the PS3 (arguably its main rival) in terms of the games it got. Indeed it spent quite some time somewhat ahead of the PS3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All animu is 10-bit these days, reencoding it just loses quality.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Interesting. First it was Fail0verflow.
Now it's the wiikey team. I cannot wait to see this posted at GoNintendo so that I can read the usual bitching against piracy.
All jokes aside, I actually didn't want this to come this early.


----------



## jaouad (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm sad by this news. It's really gonna screw them over.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 30, 2013)

Wait a minute, where's the video and download link fulled with endless surveys?
I'm calling fake.


----------



## hhs (Apr 30, 2013)

It's unpopular to state this opinion on here but without pirate capability I will not buy a WiiU. I could make excuses about the support here in South Korea being atrocious but instead I'm going to just state it out flat. A pirate-able system at least nets Nintendo console and hardware purchases. No pirate support, no purchase. So for all of the people concerned that this is going to hurt Nintendo's sales, as if they have stock in the company, just consider that for some people piracy moves hardware. Better some sales than none.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2013)

I really hope it's fake, the Wii U is already having a a rocky start, it doesn't need this on top of it.


----------



## emigre (Apr 30, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> Let's hope this modchip removes the region locking, I'm fed up of waiting for games to come out over here, games like pikmin 3, game and wario doesn't even have a release date for the uk yet; my wii u is just sitting there and Americans get get play all the good stuff, I don't see why that is fair and is the reason why I installed a modchip on my original wii.


 
Modchips are worse than the mafia y'know.



hhs said:


> It's unpopular to state this opinion on here but without pirate capability I will not buy a WiiU. I could make excuses about the support here in South Korea being atrocious but instead I'm going to just state it out flat. A pirate-able system at least nets Nintendo console and hardware purchases. No pirate support, no purchase. So for all of the people concerned that this is going to hurt Nintendo's sales, as if they have stock in the company, just consider that for some people piracy moves hardware. Better some sales than none.


Not if they're selling at a loss...


----------



## hhs (Apr 30, 2013)

Even selling at a loss it at least mitigates damages. And besides... they aren't. The hardware in a WiiU is dirt cheap. Nintendo doesn't operate like Sony.


----------



## Kyle Hyde (Apr 30, 2013)

hhs said:


> Even selling at a loss it at least mitigates damages. And besides... they aren't. The hardware in a WiiU is dirt cheap. Nintendo doesn't operate like Sony.


Nintendo (I don't remember which spokesperson) confirmed it themselves. They do sell it at a loss.


----------



## emigre (Apr 30, 2013)

hhs said:


> Even selling at a loss it at least mitigates damages. And besides... they aren't. The hardware in a WiiU is dirt cheap. Nintendo doesn't operate like Sony.


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20095125


----------



## hhs (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm certain that if I bought a console, a few controllers to play SmashU and a motion+ controller they'd make their money back.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 30, 2013)

RIP WiiU!
It's been nice NOT knowing you!


----------



## Kyle Hyde (Apr 30, 2013)

hhs said:


> I'm certain that if I bought a console, a few controllers to play SmashU and a motion+ controller they'd make their money back.


Most WiiU customers already have most of the peripherals and currently the WiiU only supports one Gamepad which comes with the console. With a hack that plays backups, you won't even buy SmashU. That leaves Nintendo pretty desperate.


----------



## Arras (Apr 30, 2013)

hhs said:


> I'm certain that if I bought a console, a few controllers to play SmashU and a motion+ controller they'd make their money back.


Nintendo makes the most money off games sales. To create new games they need this money. By pirating games they are not getting this money. If everyone were to buy one of these things and just pirate WiiU games, it will be forever known as the nogaems console that never got gaems either because of piracy.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2013)

Arras said:


> [in the hypothetical the wii U] will be forever known as the nogaems console that never got gaems either because of piracy.



And then Nintendo become a software and peripherals only company (in this scenario mobile phones/tablets will also make the 3ds untenable) and the world would have got better?


----------



## Arras (Apr 30, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> And then Nintendo become a software and peripherals only company (in this scenario mobile phones/tablets will also make the 3ds untenable) and the world would have got better?


Nah, they have enough money to keep going, but it would be a shame to see this console dying like that. I wouldn't want that to happen to any Sony or Microsoft console either (with the possible exception of always online + subscription). It's just a waste of everyone's time and money, and the console's potential.


----------



## Devin (Apr 30, 2013)

Uh. *searches eBAY*

If real time to get another. Hope this isn't another Cobra ODE.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Apr 30, 2013)

You know, for ODE to work either,

* Nintendo didn't do unique drive encryption like the Wii (unlike PS3 & X360)
* Wii U's drive encryption key was broken or extracted
* Intercept data before or right after the encryption

I will be shocked if it is because of the first reason.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2013)

Arras said:


> Nah, they have enough money to keep going, but it would be a shame to see this console dying like that. I wouldn't want that to happen to any Sony or Microsoft console either (with the possible exception of always online + subscription). It's just a waste of everyone's time and money, and the console's potential.



Dying enterprises have seen many people have money wasted and it will happen again. Of course this probably not the venue for the "should there be such a thing as separate consoles" discussion.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2013)

hhs said:


> I'm certain that if I bought a console, a few controllers to play SmashU and a motion+ controller they'd make their money back.


That won't make up for the losses.


----------



## SushiKing (Apr 30, 2013)

lol people wishing or hoping that it's fake... it's going to come out sooner or later anyway..


----------



## hiroakihsu (Apr 30, 2013)

I think if the Wii U were to die as a console (god forbid) it would not be because of this new mod chip...It would've died (a long time ago) mainly because of the lack in developer support and not-up-to-par spec compared with PS4/NextBox...This modchip would just be like the last straw/final nail in the coffin.


----------



## SushiKing (Apr 30, 2013)

^this


----------



## Obveron (Apr 30, 2013)

Honestly I think the suggestion that piracy will scare away 3rd party developers is a bunch of horse poo.

Pirates don't make up a big enough part of the market to considerably hurt the bottom line.  Also it's been shown that pirates spend more on content than the average non-pirate.
Just because there are thousands of people downloading games from the internet, doesn't mean those people would have bought the games had they no option to pirate.  Those people probably wouldn't have bought the console in the first place.  Instead they bought the under-priced console and some over-priced controllers, and perhaps even spent some money on some games.  They also are exposed to the advertisement and marketing that will no doubt be pumped through the Nintendo network.
Considering that the non-pirating market will probably remain the same size, there's no loss to the industry.  The pirates will come, but they are essentially just an addition to the market not a subtraction.

Also it's worth noting that hard mods like this are not as simple to implement for many people.  A softmod would bring USB loaders to anyone and everyone.  Yes some people say it would be just used for region free and emulators, but it will make piracy much more accessible to the mass population compared to a hard mod.  A soft mod would also bring cheaters.  Nobody likes cheaters.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 30, 2013)

Here is an idea: Stop using discs for consoles, Nintendo. Use game carts, even when they are more expensive to produce.


----------



## mdd.45 (Apr 30, 2013)

wii was also hacked early and sold 100million, xbox 360 hacked before ps3 and is the leading console for hardcore gaming (software sales). Just some points....


----------



## jowan (Apr 30, 2013)

If the  Wii U was lacking 3rd party support now it won't even be supported by Nintendo... I hope it's not true...


----------



## hiroakihsu (Apr 30, 2013)

mdd.45 said:


> wii was also hacked early and sold 100million, xbox 360 hacked before ps3 and is the leading console for hardcore gaming (software sales). Just some points....


 
...but you see, now the Wii U is still paying the price of the Wii Piracy/shovelware problem (look at the lack of developer support).


----------



## narutofan777 (Apr 30, 2013)

good news for nintendo. hahahahahahaahaha wii u already has trouble selling... this won't help hahahaha


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 30, 2013)

Has anyone noticed this?



> Wiikey U is the first and only optical drive emulator that allows you to play all your WiiU games from any USB media!
> 
> Play your WiiU and Wii games from any USB media!
> Compatible with all WiiU models and regions
> ...


----------



## mdd.45 (Apr 30, 2013)

wii u is still paying nintendo's strategy.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Has anyone noticed this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That usually just means it attaches to the cable that comes out of the device and into the drive and provides another cable to attach the drive so it can act as it usually would. Fairly standard and nothing I would get worked up about.


----------



## memorymod (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't think that playing pirated games would ruin the system, sure it's wrong and illegal but that is the would be pirates own risk, having a program like Gecko would be a sad day (online hacking), on the other hand having pirated games could steer third party developers away :/ overall a bad idea


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 30, 2013)

The post seems a bit too good to be true. For this to work they would only have to reverse engineer the drive communication, right? Why go and say they reverse engineered the entire system if that has little to do with the modchip? Are they just bragging? (maybe they were hacked and we're being trolled )

However, the modchip is probably real. WiiKey is a known team, they have no reason to lie about something like this. By the sound of it, they had to hack the Wii U in order to reverse engineer the drive communication but don't actually have a working product (or any backups loading) yet. So this could take a while and there may be unforeseen bumps in the road slowing down progress or even stopping it.

In my opinion, it's a bit early to celebrate. I'll see what further updates they post first 

Anyway when this does get released, I'm assuming it'll let you dump ISOs onto the HDD as well as play them (what use is a modchip if there is no way to dump ISOs?)
So it won't be immediately useful for piracy, but once people with high upload speed get their hands on these they'll be uploading ISOs left and right.


----------



## Scoobos (Apr 30, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Wow so much negativity and crying in this thread, last time I checked this was a hacking community. In previous generations this news would be celebrated. It seems like a lot of you have forgotten what GBAtemp is about, kindly pack your fanboyism into a suitcase, leave and never post here again if this kind of news makes you shit in your diapers with rage.


 
Really? Hacking == Piracy?

GBATemp of old was a hacking community for homebrew NOT a piracy board. This is talking about piracy plain and simple...

looks like this is not the forum I joined and had so much fun behind .


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2013)

memorymod said:


> I don't think that playing pirated games would ruin the system, sure it's wrong and illegal but that is the would be pirates own risk, having a program like Gecko would be a sad day (online hacking), on the other hand having pirated games could steer third party developers away :/ overall a bad idea


Illegal is actually a term used in law to mean various things and in some countries it can get very messy as to what offence or system of law using unlicensed software falls under.

Similarly a gecko aka a memory manipulation device might not immediately mean online hacking as there is plenty developers could do to prevent it (defensive coding is not a new practice and many modern programming languages also help here) and there is plenty Nintendo could have done at the hardware design level to prevent it (the 360 has fully encrypted memory for instance*).

*assuming the memory is not encrypted/signed or is encrypted/signed poorly and the memory chips are reasonably accessible then it is not inconceivable that you could make a cheat device tomorrow. It would probably take some master level soldering and a small fortune in hardware to pull it off but memory reading, analysis and manipulation is not an especially hard concept.


----------



## Vappy (Apr 30, 2013)

Assuming this is real and not just some fake hype building, it'll be a shame to see it so early in the console's life, for reasons already mentioned. Besides that, I'd rather wait for fail0verflow's whatever to be released.


----------



## memorymod (Apr 30, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Illegal is actually a term used in law to mean various things and in some countries it can get very messy as to what offence or system of law using unlicensed software falls under.
> 
> Similarly a gecko aka a memory manipulation device might not immediately mean online hacking as there is plenty developers could do to prevent it (defensive coding is not a new practice and many modern programming languages also help here) and there is plenty Nintendo could have done at the hardware design level to prevent it (the 360 has fully encrypted memory for instance*).
> 
> *assuming the memory is not encrypted/signed or is encrypted/signed poorly and the memory chips are reasonably accessible then it is not inconceivable that you could make a cheat device tomorrow. It would probably take some master level soldering and a small fortune in hardware to pull it off but memory reading, analysis and manipulation is not an especially hard concept.


 
and they say debating doesn't work


----------



## delt31 (Apr 30, 2013)

If this is a chip how is soldering not required? Maybe it's not a chip?


----------



## dauphin327 (Apr 30, 2013)

The admin of x3key forum confirmed its made by their team: http://k3yforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=11113


----------



## AaronZ (Apr 30, 2013)

delt31 said:


> If this is a chip how is soldering not required? Maybe it's not a chip?


 
That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Haloman800 (Apr 30, 2013)

Awesome, I don't own a Wii U but this is good news nonetheless.


----------



## dalc789 (Apr 30, 2013)

delt31 said:


> If this is a chip how is soldering not required? Maybe it's not a chip?


You never heard of solderless modchips?


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Apr 30, 2013)

delt31 said:


> If this is a chip how is soldering not required? Maybe it's not a chip?


 

There were some for the Wii, like this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You just more or less put it on the chip and pressed down... No need to solder at all.

Hm now I wonder when this is gonna come out? I want to be able to leave my games at home while I'm in college so my brother can play them


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 30, 2013)

delt31 said:


> If this is a chip how is soldering not required? Maybe it's not a chip?


Most later Wii modchips you just unplugged the the wire from the drive and plugged it into the chip and then connected another wire between the chip and the drive. They may have needed a little solder for power cables (although there may be ways around that one, too) but the data cable just plugged in with no solder.

It could be a similar case for the Wii U's drive.

EDIT : ninja'd


----------



## Slimmmmmm (Apr 30, 2013)

Some of the posts make good reading...

It is really easy to detect and block a mod chip on a per game basis. If Nintendo want to block it they can, take tueidj and his coding as an example.

The Wii had a really bad drive motor (not laser) and running games from USB was a life saver for many (just picking up on FAST's post).

At this point there are not enough games to justify spending the cash on it imho if you want it to pirate, and that's assuming every game gets dumped.

Homebrew on the WiiU though.... I have so many dreams, I can't wait for THAT to move forward, ...c'mon TT stop teasing...


----------



## Dinzy (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't think console modding is that big nowadays.  Most people don't know how to do it, and if they do they are the type that only buy the system when it is hacked. Does anyone know of any data to confirm or contradict this notion?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 30, 2013)

Confirmed to be REAL.

http://k3yforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=11113


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 30, 2013)

Kyle Hyde said:


> You seem to miss an important point about "hacking". Hackers in the gaming scene do have a big responsibility. Their actions often affect the industry. Sometimes barely noticable and other times with a huge impact on a group of companies. In return, this board, gbatemp, is depending on the industry. You could say it is a form of parasitism (no offense though). You see, a parasite never kills or harms the host too drastically. That is the responsibility we and, above all, the hackers have. We are not supposed to harm the gaming industry. There is a thin line between plain piracy, which you could sometimes call a peccadillo, and blind destruction. This hack, if it is true, could conclude in massive damage to Nintendo, which is in a very critical state with its new console. As a "Supervisor" I hope you think over the way you publically speak here.


This sounds good on paper, but look what TT's "responsibility" has turned out for the Wii. The parasite has taken over the brain and made it to a Las Plaga. If hackers succeed in enabling homebrew for a console without making it vulnerable for piracy, much respect to them. But when they fail and then complain about piracy, this sounds to me that they are making excuses to prevent people from calling them hypocrites.


----------



## jaouad (Apr 30, 2013)

The wii died a horrible death because of piracy. The only games that sold were the big mainstream ones which still drew kids and parents, but other hardcore games drawing gamers like us sold like trash. I am so happy that the 3DS does so well. Just look at all the software that keeps getting anounced both 1st and 3rd party. It's because the 3rd party numbers are doing well. Kingdom hearts 3D probably did very well hence bravely default is coming this way too now. And more 3rd parties are finding it attractive to create a game for the platform.

The wii u is gonna die a horrible death if this becomes big. If I were one of these hackers, i'd rather inform nintendo instead of killing them off. I understand the pros, but the cons are way bigger than the pros. Worse sales and less games is not what we want.

And the worst part, I really don't wanna be part of this. Before the 3DS and Wii u, I hacked wii and the ds as well. Never bought anything after the hack. I don't wanna feel bad or stupid buying something, knowing that everyone around me is doing it for free, so i really hope nintendo is paying attention


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2013)

Actually motors are rapidly rising on my "most replaced components" list so I will concede/give that one Slimmmmmm. I do not know if it is just trash on the market and lowest price wins or if standards have genuinely slipped (not impossible from what I have seen) but that is probably a discussion for elsewhere.

That said if they have full dumps of discs (sector by sector, error sectors, unreadable lead ins and whatever else) and some proper emulation and the games are held at a lower level of functionality as far as hardware reads are concerned (and given what we have seen of the 3ds I am guessing they would not have let the Wii U loose without a proper hypervisor) then per game might get slightly harder.

@Dinzy a way to get accurate numbers of people playing games let alone people modding things is notoriously hard to get. http://hackmii.com/2012/02/the-homebrew-channel-v1-1-0/ says they were just north of the 3 million unique installs of Homebrew channel 1.0.8 via online methods (they reckon some 3.4% of Wii consoles sold). Now the conversion rate from that to those that played copied games is not easy, especially given that not everybody would, not everybody needs HBC to do what they want and you probably want to weight it a bit as one that copies everything, one that copies casually and one that might only do it once or twice would probably want to be counted differently in general and maybe differently depending upon your game (on the DS things like GTA were probably expecting/expected to take a bigger hit than stop smoking coach).




WiiUBricker said:


> This sounds good on paper, but look what TT's "responsibility" has turned out for the Wii. The parasite has taken over the brain and made it to a Las Plaga.


Because Nintendo's awful security system design did not pay a role in that at all?

@jaouad an interesting theory, can't say I agree entirely (for one the 360 also saw a fairly easy hack done and it did plenty well so it could possibly have been the wii was relatively underpowered) but it could be interesting to pursue that further.


----------



## jaouad (Apr 30, 2013)

But that's how it is. Even the people that don't wanna pirate, will feel stupid buying anything that most are getting for free. So I can see myself and many others forced playing along.

However the reason why ps3 and 360 didn't have the same effect is because it required a bit more effort and because it affected certain online features. Thankfully that's the case for the wii u as well. I can't use the e shop or play mario kart 7 on the 3ds without updating so that's at least "something". But still the wii u can't use this.


----------



## Wanderlei777 (Apr 30, 2013)

One update from Nintendo and this thing will be junk. These for profit piracy guys are selling the gullible and greedy wolf tickets.


----------



## djbubba2002 (Apr 30, 2013)

They were working on this for a while. Now  it's real and I can't wait to test this out when I get it.


----------



## jaouad (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah nintendo really gotta make people who don't update their systems feel like they are missing out on a lot of things. I never thought the 3ds would get me so far to not be able to use my flashcart anymore, but it did eventually with the lack of mario kart 7 online modes and some very worthy e shop titles like mighty switch force.


----------



## Subzero100 (Apr 30, 2013)

Well this thing just actually might help sales.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 30, 2013)

SifJar said:


> It is highly unlikely the modchip would remove region locking, Nintendo managed to stop modchips from doing that on the Wii after a few updates, it wouldn't be at all surprising to see similar measures in place on the WiiU, meaning no region lock bypassing via modchips.


 
hmm, maybe a software hack would be more viable? after all in this day and age modchips are proving to be more obsolete, a software solution offers much more and is easier to update compared to a hardware mod that can be easily blocked.




jaouad said:


> Yeah nintendo really gotta make people who don't update their systems feel like they are missing out on a lot of things.


 

That's the thing, they don't, the only thing firmware updates do is block and patch things so they will have no reason to update at all.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 30, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> hmm, maybe a software hack would be more viable? after all in this day and age modchips are proving to be more obsolete, a software solution offers much more and is easier to update compared to a hardware mod that can be easily blocked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the Wii everything started with a modchip...
Even if the Modchip are so easily detectable it open the road for Software Hacks


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 30, 2013)

It's interesting, I was anticipating TT's work which would allow HOMEBREW (which ... eventually ... would probably lead to piracy) and now this comes along which is made SPECIFICALLY for piracy (or backups since I'd assume it would also allow you to dump your games ... but I'm sure plenty of people would take advantage of this to then seed their backups.) and will NOT allow homebrew (until .. maybe .. sometime long after a normal softmod is available when/if people can sign their OWN software instead of just copy the already signed software from existing devs.) It's an interesting feat, kinda like it is that a third party company makes makes a Pro Controller clone having reverse engineered the communication for THAT. Looking at it that way, this would kinda fall in the category of a 3rd party optical disk drive ... without the optical disk drive 



Subzero100 said:


> well this thing just actually might help sales.


Well, might help hardware sales that they lose money on and NOT help software sales where they actually make their money.

Basically, yes but it just means they lose more money and make less money.


----------



## AaronZ (Apr 30, 2013)

Wanderlei777 said:


> One update from Nintendo and this thing will be junk.


 
Which is why they shouldn't release it so early in the life of the console.


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 30, 2013)

Subzero100 said:


> Well this thing just actually might help sales.


Its a double edged sword, it will increase sales but decrease thrid part developer support.. kinda sad.


----------



## HollywoodX (Apr 30, 2013)

How likely is it that Nintendo will just patch this when it is released?

It's a start for homebrew and other things I guess, and that's all you can ask for. The other overflow team or whatever it's called might get on the ball and release some info now, or they'll be passed by with the info coming out anyway.


----------



## Devin (Apr 30, 2013)

Loving the "easy to patch" train going on here. I'll have you all know ODEs aren't new. The PS3 has one, as does the Xbox 360. They've been out for a while, and still haven't been patched. Sony, as well as Microsoft are really on the ball with updates against piracy. (More than the Wii is that is.)

Not saying it's going to be patched, or that it isn't. But either way I wouldn't say it's an easy thing to do. This thing literally emulates the disc being in the disc drive. No other modifications.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Apr 30, 2013)

what really worries me is that third-party companies stop making games for the Wii U for fear of their games being pirated, which would result in a Wii U without games ... I know that now hasn't have too  many titles, but hey, if this is real, we will get a Wii U with no more titles that now ... so, this is really a bad news to us, Wii U owners... it's ok with the Region Lock, but piracy... maybe it's not the time for that, I know that in some places (Like in México) the price of the games are too much crazy, but people, this's not the way to battle this... we have to find another way, that's my opinion, now I'm working, and working hard, to buy my own retail games. I know everyone can do it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2013)

Wanderlei777 said:


> One update from Nintendo and this thing will be junk. These for profit piracy guys are selling the gullible and greedy wolf tickets.



The wiikey people seem to be a fairly long term team and not too many survive a cut and run approach here. Now I am not in a great hurry to discount Nintendo's security engineers as the wiikey team have not faced updates yet it seems they are not either (most of their sales patter screams "we have made it like what we previously faced and defeated but we have not seen what happen here we are not going to claim unbeatable") but I would have thought the Wiikey people would made some assessment of the longer term viability of the device and would then have made efforts to allow it to stay viable (again the sales patter).
We do not know what happens on the wii U and what the wiikey people have done so much more is baseless speculation. I do have to note that if they have done something as spectacularly dumb as kicking verification all to the drive as MS did for the 360 then it may well be hardware revision time.



jaouad said:


> But that's how it is. Even the people that don't wanna pirate, will feel stupid buying anything that most are getting for free. So I can see myself and many others forced playing along.
> 
> However the reason why ps3 and 360 didn't have the same effect is because it required a bit more effort and because it affected certain online features. Thankfully that's the case for the wii u as well. I can't use the e shop or play mario kart 7 on the 3ds without updating so that's at least "something". But still the wii u can't use this.



Again interesting. I am not sure I can get there though- the 360 up until the later liteons was more or less €10 of hardware if you were unlucky and a torx bit screwdriver, online was not all that troubled by DVD mods (though they have since made them harder we have not seen banwaves in several years). Also can I get a go on your crystal ball that says the wii u will have online services blocked for those using what appears to be full disc emulation. I can agree that blocking online services/play and/or requiring updates to play big games can provide a reason for someone not to hack a console and were I to be in charge of a console I might look here for various things as well but it is not entirely clear cut. Also it was possible to be banned from online on the wii, granted it tended to take cheating to happen (though I dare say it could have happened by other means if they wanted it to happen, I have no idea why they did not go in for it) and WAD installs took care of the no online shop titles bit but it was still possible.
Now if I am to believe the whinging types that occasionally appear around these sorts of places that wonder why and complain when they can not hack their console to do it all with just a USB drive or SD card then yeah having to touch a screwdriver might as well read "you have to learn to fly", however even on the wii we still saw "local experts" take over.

Similarly "just because they can means they will" is the a rewording of your sentence there and given people buy new games rather than waiting a year and getting them for next to nothing second hand would seem to rather damage that logic.


----------



## ieatpixels (Apr 30, 2013)

I knew you guys would freak out.
The thing is though, all devs already disown the Wii U.
They've had years to make games for it, yet there aren't any unique ones apart from Zombie U. (which turned out to be bad.)

IMO, the Wii U is already so dead that this modchip can't make much of a difference.

Anyway this is the first step towards homebrew. and we all know homebrew on the Wii U could be amazing.

I'm sure Nintendo will still finish off the 3D Mario, HD Zelda, HD Mario Kart, HD Yoshi's Story & Smash Bros games. Maybe that will bring more devs to the platform.
but for now, there's no wind in the Wii U's sails to be taken.


----------



## terminal_illness (Apr 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> And the award for Most Ironic Statement goes to... terminal_illness!


 i guess it was lol. i just dont like when people try to belittle others to make themselves feel better. while my comments were ignorant indeed, i stand by what i said. sometimes ignorance is the only language the ignorant understand/respond to.


back on topic, wii key u... too early indeed, while i am a pirate and always want free shid, (i can admit it unlike most of you) i do feel like its far too early and this release may prevent developers from producing decent wii u games. i will however be buying one regardless.


----------



## Carnivean (Apr 30, 2013)

Well now I'm more interested in a Wii U. Maybe I can justify actually importing a US region one for its massively inflated price with one of these.


----------



## SnAQ (Apr 30, 2013)

Nooooo,  I want games for my WiiU :-(


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 30, 2013)

Everybody complaining seems to forget that the general public a) doesn't even know these things exist and b) is scared to death to take apart their console. Outside of gbatemp is a very big place,  I ve had countless people be amazed at flashcarts and the like.

As far as sales go, the DS is arguably the easiest system to pirate ever yet still had 15 games sell over 5 million copies with NSMB selling 30 million. Similar story on the Wii.

Shovelware goes wherever popularity is, it has nothing to do with piracy. It has everything to do with making a quick buck.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol.
Ninty will detect the drivekey and they block it again and again and again.

However, with the Xkey and the 3key, it's possible that it also runs on a Linux kernel so it might be quite real.
Now begins the game of cat and mouse for Ninty.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2013)

Assuming that the console will stop getting games all of a sudden because a modchip was released is silly - history showed us time and time again that the determining factor here are hardware sales. _"Pirates"_ are in the great minority - there's infinitely more genuine users than there are pirates. Thing is, the console _doesn't sell _which is why it does not interest developers.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Apr 30, 2013)

Devin said:


> Loving the "easy to patch" train going on here. I'll have you all know ODEs aren't new. The PS3 has one, as does the Xbox 360. They've been out for a while, and still haven't been patched. Sony, as well as Microsoft are really on the ball with updates against piracy. (More than the Wii is that is.)
> 
> Not saying it's going to be patched, or that it isn't. But either way I wouldn't say it's an easy thing to do. This thing literally emulates the disc being in the disc drive. No other modifications.


It IS easy to patch most ODE. One thing they all have in common is allowing you to select which game to load inside the system menu (software mode). For example WODE allows you to select games in WODE channel. In theory only ODE that offers hardware method of selecting games is patch-proof. Example includes WODE, 3k3y, X360key, etc that have small LED monitor outside.

Some examples of which ODE can be permanently blocked in update since they lack ways to load game outside of system menu, Wasabi 360 and upcoming Cobra ODE.


----------



## Walker D (Apr 30, 2013)

This could kick Wii U's butt when he is down :/
..let's see how it unfolds...


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

terminal_illness said:


> well believe it or not man, thats not what you said... and unless you say you are joking, comments like that are unwanted and NOT FUNNY.


I thought the  made it pretty obvious that I was joking.



terminal_illness said:


> regardless of how many countries you have lived in, its never okay to rip on someones beloved homeland. Most normal, level headed adults dont rip on america because we arent rude or have an elitist attitude.


It doesn't bother most people.  It certainly doesn't bother me.  I LOVE jokes about America!  If you can't laugh at yourself (or your country), then you need to lighten up in my opinion.



terminal_illness said:


> and i do recognize the irony. as stated afterwards. i still stand by what i said. based purely on my experiences with you. stereotyping? yes i did. trashing you? no. just trying to bring your horrible elitist jokes into realities light.


They are self-deprecating jokes more than anything.  I'm playing on a stereotype.



terminal_illness said:


> you are a smart guy who has alot of great ideas and your modding knowledge is top knotch.


Well I think that's an exaggeration.  Not trying to be modest, there is a TON I don't know.  My experience is squashed by just about any developer.

@jalaneme If I offended you, I am sorry.  I was just teasing you (and actually playing the stereotypical "WE ARE AWESOME" American as self-depreciative humor), and didn't mean to insult you or whatever country you live in.  I didn't even check where it was, I just read that you were somewhere outside the US.

I can't promise I won't forget (I'm a pretty forgetful person) or slip up, but I'll try to limit my jokes to friends who know I don't mean anything by it.

---------------------------------------------------------

Anyway, back on topic.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 30, 2013)

Too much off topic
internet fighting is pointless
If you feel someone's trolling, do not feed the troll.
Otherwise, still, just drop it, ignore it, assume it's a joke, don't get defensive, _move on_
Thank you 

*moves on*

So, about that Wii U key ...


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

So far, it seems most people (including myself) are upset about this because they believe it will damage the already weak 3rd party support.


----------



## beta4attack (Apr 30, 2013)

Nintendo just commented on this:
*"Nintendo is aware that a hacking group claims to have compromised Wii U security. However, we have no reports of illegal Wii U games nor unauthorized applications playable on the system while in Wii U mode. Nintendo continuously monitors all threats to its products' security and will use technology and will take the necessary legal steps to prevent the facilitation of piracy."*


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 30, 2013)

Nintendo -> 






 <- WiiKey



Spoiler: Or is it ...



WiiKey -> 





 <- Ninty


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> Nintendo just commented on this:
> *"Nintendo is aware that a hacking group claims to have compromised Wii U security. However, we have no reports of illegal Wii U games nor unauthorized applications playable on the system while in Wii U mode. Nintendo continuously monitors all threats to its products' security and will use technology and will take the necessary legal steps to prevent the facilitation of piracy."*


Link?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> Nintendo just commented on this:
> *"Nintendo is aware that a hacking group claims to have compromised Wii U security. However, we have no reports of illegal Wii U games nor unauthorized applications playable on the system while in Wii U mode. Nintendo continuously monitors all threats to its products' security and will use technology and will take the necessary legal steps to prevent the facilitation of piracy."*


That's cute. Except with an ODE, Nintendo can monitor whatever they feel like and they'll never know any better because it's unrecognizable and undetectable console-side if done well.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 30, 2013)

It's interesting that such a statement was not made (to my knowledge) about Fail0verflow's work.


----------



## beta4attack (Apr 30, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Link?


http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ims-to-have-hacked-wii-u-to-play-copied-games


----------



## Devin (Apr 30, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> It IS easy to patch most ODE. One thing they all have in common is allowing you to select which game to load inside the system menu (software mode). For example WODE allows you to select games in WODE channel. In theory only ODE that offers hardware method of selecting games is patch-proof. Example includes WODE, 3k3y, X360key, etc that have small LED monitor outside.
> 
> Some examples of which ODE can be permanently blocked in update since they lack ways to load game outside of system menu, Wasabi 360 and upcoming Cobra ODE.


 
All meaning some? I haven't heard anything about the Cobra ODE's method of game selection. And considering this is made by the same people who made the 3k3y and X360Key it's a safe bet it'll also include an external means of game selection.

Wasabi 360 was pretty bad IMO. eSata only. (Unless you buy the adapter.) As well as only software based game selection.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2013)

I can't wait to use a program that doesn't exist! Think of the possibilities!


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> Nintendo just commented on this:
> *"Nintendo is aware that a hacking group claims to have compromised Wii U security. However, we have no reports of illegal Wii U games nor unauthorized applications playable on the system while in Wii U mode. Nintendo continuously monitors all threats to its products' security and will use technology and will take the necessary legal steps to prevent the facilitation of piracy."*



In addition to what Foxi4 said no piracy attributable to a device that has yet to be released.... that is a shocking turn of events there.


----------



## MushGuy (Apr 30, 2013)

Something tells me that Wiikey team also found out a way to dump the game isos. Otherwise, they wouldn't have come up with this, assuming the rumors are true.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Here is an idea: Stop using discs for consoles, Nintendo. Use game carts, even when they are more expensive to produce.


Yeah, that worked well for the N64....oh wait. 64 MB of limited space with only 4-8 KB of texture cache and 120,000 polygons/second. Sounds good!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> It's interesting that such a statement was not made (to my knowledge) about Fail0verflow's work.


Maybe because fail0verflow hacked the whole thing and ran unauthorized software on the system, embarrasing them to no end. 



WiiUBricker said:


> Here is an idea: Stop using discs for consoles, Nintendo. Use game carts, even when they are more expensive to produce.


I forgot that none of Nintendo's cartridge-based systems got hacke--_OH WAIT!_

Cartridges have their advantages but they also have their downsides, y'see.


----------



## jefffisher (Apr 30, 2013)

Is everyone that is worrying about no games because of piracy forgetting the xbox360? It was hacked in this same timeframe and required buying almost nothing so almost anyone could do it nearly for free.
It's harder and more costly now but the system still has drive flashing, and it did the best this generation among the traditional contenders. A modchip that you have to buy and physically attach... nintendo won't even notice the lost sales.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 30, 2013)

Everybody knows that the WiiU sold more units, in the same timespan, compared to Xbox360 and Ps3 in when they were released.
And that is WITHOUT ANY NOTEWORTHY GAMES.

This is not a pathetic system looking at sales figures, AT ALL.
I really do not know where that is coming from.
Imagine when the 1st party games are being released ( I'll bet around the console releases of Sony and Microsoft..)

Again it sold better compared to the others when they were released, WITHOUT ANY MAJOR GAMES.

Remember, you still NEED TO BUY A WIIU in order to hack it....


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I forgot that none of Nintendo's cartridge-based systems got hacke--_OH WAIT!_
> 
> Cartridges have their advantages but they also have their downsides, y'see.


 
Indeed. The N64 was powerful for the time, even surpassing the original Playstation in terms of raw CPU and GPU power, in fact, the N64 could push out more polygons/second than PSX, but the cartridge limited it to ~120,000 second. Factor 5 and Rare ran custom microcode that exceed that number though. Nevertheless, having slow RDRAM and 4 KB of cache for textures gave many games a blurrier appearance.



Hielkenator said:


> Everybody knows that the WiiU sold more units, in the same timespan, compared to Xbox360 and Ps3 in when they were released.
> And that is WITHOUT ANY NOTEWORTHY GAMES.
> 
> This is not a pathetic system looking at sales figures, AT ALL.
> ...


Exactly. Even when people think Nintendo "lost" they have your money now! Mwahahahahaha! And the games? Same deal, you have to buy the games first in order for them to upload dumps on the internet.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

This isn't about Nintendo, it's about getting 3rd party support.


----------



## emigre (Apr 30, 2013)

Using cartridges for a modern home console


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Apr 30, 2013)

I already updated my Wii U firmware to the latest one so hopefully the Wiikey still works with that


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> This isn't about Nintendo, it's about getting 3rd party support.


_Nintendo's First Party CPR_ will keep the console on life support as per usual and once it sells enough units _(and provided that it won't be too outdated at that point)_, it'll get proper support.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 30, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> This isn't about Nintendo, it's about getting 3rd party support.


Understandable, but I think all mayor contract have been signed now for the consoles lifespan.
It's a cat and mouse game.
If the games are really good they will sell.
Nintendo needs to put there 1st party games a notch up, well we all know they are going to be TOP quality, and will sell well.
Other manufactures mostly drift on the succes of first party games on nintendo consoles.
The games produced by nintendo are not generic and almost always créme de la créme, determing if a generation of console made n=by ninty will be succesfull enough.

The system allready sold extremely well despite of the lack of games.


----------



## Dork (Apr 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I can't wait to use a program that doesn't exist! Think of the possibilities!


 
I hope it supports PS4 games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> I hope it supports PS4 games.


 
Nice!

Oh, and we spoke too soon about GoNintendo
http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=201565&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2013)

emigre said:


> Using cartridges for a modern home console



Just on read/write NAND memory with basic controllers (proper mask ROM is going to be even better).
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/sdxc-sdhc-uhs-i,2940-9.html
Basic IO is at 2ms at the high end.

Being generous and going for a 4x BD Read speed it is 144 Mbps or 18 Megabytes a second. The 360's DVD drive is about the same speed (12X DVD is just under 16).
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/sdxc-sdhc-uhs-i,2940-10.html says it is about on par.... for a random read. A sequential read leaves it standing: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/sdxc-sdhc-uhs-i,2940-11.html

It also opens the door to easier expansion devices though with everything using USB or SD (see things like SD wifi) that might not be such an issue. Though modern disc coatings are pretty good they probably do not stand up to a cartridge, especially one built for a home console.

Completely off topic but you could also do "saves on cards" if your hypothetical game dev/publisher is one to blather about second hand and need a soft discouragement there. On the nicer side -- on cart updates.

Space wise it is comparable with tens of gigs available. The issue of cost of making a physical game vs pressing a disc remains to be seen (pressing is pennies a disc at worst and I can not pretend various margins would not be ruined by even a $1 memory chip).


----------



## Dork (Apr 30, 2013)

Hielkenator said:


> Everybody knows that the WiiU sold more units, in the same timespan, compared to Xbox360 and Ps3 in when they were released.
> And that is WITHOUT ANY NOTEWORTHY GAMES.
> 
> This is not a pathetic system looking at sales figures, AT ALL.
> ...


 
People think the console is dead, despite the fact it hasn't even been out for a year. I can't wait for this thing to pull a 3DS.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 30, 2013)

Cheap price and I'm buying 3 lol....


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hielkenator said:


> Everybody knows that the WiiU sold more units, in the same timespan, compared to Xbox360 and Ps3 in when they were released.


Don't you think it's a little bit of an unfair comparison considering the fact that the PS3 retailed for $499-$599 depending on the hard drive at launch wheras the WiiU retails for $299-$349? _Obviously_ it's going to sell more in the same time frame - it's more affordable plus it's a follow-up to the well-selling Wii. Now, the 360 is a far better case for comparison, retailing at $299 for the Core system and $399 for the Standard bundle at launch.


Dark S. said:


> People think the console is dead, despite the fact it hasn't even been out for a year. I can't wait for this thing to pull a 3DS.


...you mean start selling once the price is cut to how much the system is _actually _worth?


----------



## emigre (Apr 30, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Space wise it is comparable with tens of gigs available. The issue of cost of making a physical game vs pressing a disc remains to be seen (pressing is pennies a disc at worst and I can not pretend various margins would not be ruined by even a $1 memory chip).


 
That's the underlying issue. When optical media can cost less than a dollar compared to flash memory which will cost significantly more. Lego City Undercover is around 20GB, I'd be curious in how much it would cost to produce cartridge versions.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> This isn't about Nintendo, it's about getting 3rd party support.


 
Piracy didn't kill 3rd party support on the PS3 or Xbox 360.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Piracy didn't kill 3rd party support on the PS3 or Xbox 360.


But they already had good relationships with 3rd party companies.  Nintendo is trying to develop them.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> But they already had good relationships with 3rd party companies. Nintendo is trying to develop them.


...let's not forget the fact that the WiiU is the odd-one-out this generation - it's the only non-x86 console and the only one that merely plays the _"catch up with lastgen"_ game - developers have their right to be slightly reserved when it comes to development for it, with or without piracy in the picture.


----------



## Carnivean (Apr 30, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> But they already had good relationships with 3rd party companies. Nintendo is trying to develop them.


You are also forgetting that piracy was possible for a majority of the Xbox, PS1 and PS2 lifespans. Third parties do not go to Nintendo consoles because of the preconception that they are for children, not because of piracy.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...let's not forget the fact that the WiiU is the odd-one-out this generation - it's the only non-x86 console and the only one that merely plays the _"catch up with lastgen"_ game - developers have their right to be slightly reserved when it comes to development for it, with or without piracy in the picture.


 
x86 makes a console better?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Apr 30, 2013)

I read on another forum that you have to extract they key in order to get this to work..I guess it all depends on what firmware is required for this, since I already updated my Wii U this might be a total waste of time since it might not work


----------



## Gahars (Apr 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> x86 makes a console better?


 
Easier and more convenient to develop for (especially when it comes to multiplatform titles), which is kind of (you know, just a bit) enticing for developers.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> x86 makes a console better?


No, it just makes it _different_ which which just makes it a little harder to bridge that difference when porting something.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> x86 makes a console better?


You misunderstood. The developer has the option of developing simultaneously for the PS4, XBox 720 and the PC with very little optimisation _or_ developing for Nintendo's proprietary hardware. _Oh gee whiz, I wonder which of those options entails bigger profits with less effort and costs._


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2013)

emigre said:


> [Disc pressing vs ROM costs] That's the underlying issue. When optical media can cost less than a dollar compared to flash memory which will cost significantly more. Lego City Undercover is around 20GB, I'd be curious in how much it would cost to produce cartridge versions.



OK I got curious so I went looking.

http://www.pure-music.co.uk/dvd-manufacturing-costs/dvd-disc-only/
DVD disc only run of 2000 is £790.00 or just shy of 40 pence a disc. Granted that is a tiny run but for the sake of argument can we say full DVD, case and all is not that much worse for the far higher volumes seen with games?
http://www.pacificdisc.com/PricingBluRay.html has blu ray though and that pumps the price up a bit (1000 discs is 2.55 USD a disc plus setup costs). Not sure if we are quite competitive yet but I will run with it. More than I thought it would be as well and I might have accidentally included BD security licensing costs in the mix.

It seems the mask rom stuff has dropped off in recent years and what remains (at least open to my basic search) is almost exclusively for integrated circuits where more than about 50 megs of space is insane. http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/mask-rom.html has fractional sizes about in line or even a bit less than BD. This is also fairly low output (10K pcs a week) compared to what I imagine games will be need.

Switching over to NAND to see if I can pump the space up a bit.
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/556428706/Potevio_Taiwan_16GB_32GB_COB_Board.html
1 million a month at the sizes required and prices seemingly in line with the BD above (1.5 dollars to 7.5 dollars, no idea on the split).

That is just for the chips though and assembly will need to be added on top. Sadly I could not find any decent bill of materials breakdowns for relevant devices as that would have been nice, I did not look that hard though.

Still a case might be made at this point.


----------



## Supercool330 (Apr 30, 2013)

My real hope here is that the release of a piracy only device will prompt fail0verflow to release their hack which will enable homebrew (I think the homebrew potential on the Wii U is really interesting), much like the hardware hacks for the ps3 did.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Easier and more convenient to develop for (especially when it comes to multiplatform titles), which is kind of (you know, just a bit) enticing for developers.


 






Gee, and to think that games were vital. Guess not.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Gee, and to think that games were vital. Guess not.


 
...Developers develop games. You know that, right?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> ...Developers develop games. You know that, right?


mind = blown


----------



## VashTS (Apr 30, 2013)

the wii u has games? I was not aware of this.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, that worked well for the N64....oh wait. 64 MB of limited space with only 4-8 KB of texture cache and 120,000 polygons/second. Sounds good!


I don't know if you have noticed. Technology has evolved in the past 17 years.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> ...Developers develop games. You know that, right?


 
They do?! When did this happen!?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> They do?! When did this happen!?


I think last week or soo


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

VashTS said:


> the wii u has games? i was not aware of this.


What an original joke.  Haven't heard that one a million times for the Wii U and a billion for the Wii.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 30, 2013)

Scoobos said:


> Really? Hacking == Piracy?
> 
> GBATemp of old was a hacking community for homebrew NOT a piracy board. This is talking about piracy plain and simple...
> 
> looks like this is not the forum I joined and had so much fun behind .


I think you need to read the history of gbatemp.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

Scoobos said:


> Really? Hacking == Piracy?
> 
> GBATemp of old was a hacking community for homebrew NOT a piracy board. This is talking about piracy plain and simple...
> 
> looks like this is not the forum I joined and had so much fun behind .


ROFL!!!  This site was originally a warez host.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Gee, and to think that games were vital. Guess not.


You've _just_ criticized the N64 for failing miserably due to being different than everybody else _(used cartridges instead of compact discs)_ and now you marginalize the fact that the WiiU is the odd one out _(Custom PowerPC versus x86)_.


----------



## disbala (Apr 30, 2013)

Finally, I can play Colonial Marines like I've always wanted


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2013)

disbala said:


> Finally, I can*not* play Colonial Marines like I've always wanted


...actually the WiiU's release is the best one yet _(because it doesn't exist)_.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 30, 2013)

With the wiikey wasn't there a way to run the homebrew channel from disc?


----------



## heartgold (Apr 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...you mean start selling once the price is cut to how much the system is _actually _worth?


Ok, by your logic the PS vita isn't worth more the 3DS as it sold much worse at the same price point.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 30, 2013)

I wanna see some of this "bulletproof" hacking


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 30, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> With the wiikey wasnt there a way to run the homebrew channel from disc?


Only before it was patched in the Wii system software but THAT was only because they could figure out how to fakesign a disk with homebrew on it. They can't do that with Wii U yet.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> With the wiikey wasnt there a way to run the homebrew channel from disc?


http://gbatemp.net/threads/rumor-wiikeÜ.347139/page-2#post-4626949


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Ok, by your logic the PS vita isn't worth more the 3DS as it sold much worse at the same price point.


My logic is derrived from the factual cost of hardware used, at no point did I mention sales in reference to value.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> My logic is derrived from the factual cost of hardware used, at no point did I mention sales in reference to value.


Oh really, that's how it reads.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Oh really, that's how it reads.


I apologize for the confusion then.

What I meant was that the 3DS was originally sold at a price far surpassing what it was actually worth hardware-wise and started selling like hotcakes once Nintendo cut down their profit margin - it will be the same with the WiiU.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I apologize for the confusion then.
> 
> What I meant was that the 3DS was originally sold at a price far surpassing what it was actually worth hardware-wise and started selling like hotcakes once Nintendo cut down their profit margin - it will be the same with the WiiU.


Wasn't just the price-cut that helped the 3DS but the Mario Kart 7, Super Mario 3D Land and Monster Hunter (in Japan) combo. Wouldn't be very wise for Nintendo to cut the price of the Wii U until they have the right games to accompany it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2013)

soulx said:


> Wasn't just the price-cut that helped the 3DS but the Mario Kart 7, Super Mario 3D Land and Monster Hunter (in Japan) combo. Wouldn't be very wise for Nintendo to cut the price of the Wii U until they have the right games to accompany it.


That's true - the releases at the time did help the 3DS a lot, however we can't quite overlook the fact that an almost 50% off price reduction is _a good deal_.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 30, 2013)

I love this


			
				from full story said:
			
		

> "Nintendo is aware that a hacking group claims to have compromised Wii U security," a spokesperson told Eurogamer. "However, we have no reports of illegal Wii U games nor unauthorized applications playable on the system while in *Wii U mode*.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2013)

> Hunh, the official WiiKey team posted an announcement on the official WiiKey team site, which is the home page for their multiple already-existing modchips for the GC and Wii...  I hope that it's fake!  Because, you know, fuck logic.  _My wants override logic_.





> Oh shit, now the Wii U is going to die due to piracy!  Just like the PS1 did, just like the PS2 did, just like the Wii did, just like the DS did, just like the PS3 did, and just like the 360 did!  _We all know that those systems died due to piracy and never got any good games, and didn't continue to flourish (sometimes as the top system in their category) for years after publicly being hacked for piracy_!  They all died horrible deaths with no games, just like the Wii U will!












Scoobos said:


> Really? Hacking == Piracy?
> 
> GBATemp of old was a hacking community for homebrew NOT a piracy board. This is talking about piracy plain and simple...
> 
> looks like this is not the forum I joined and had so much fun behind .


It's the opposite, you're _not old enough_. 
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/History_of_GBAtemp
GBATemp started as a ROM site, for christ's sake.



Wanderlei777 said:


> One update from Nintendo and this thing will be junk.


Just like how Wii chips don't work anymore?

Wait, they do, it's just softmodding is preferable in almost every case (audio-streaming GC games being the exception) and is cheaper per GB storage compared to DVDs (as well as less hassle to install now) so most people don't bother with a physical chip.



Wanderlei777 said:


> These for profit piracy guys are selling the gullible and greedy wolf tickets.


GBA and DS flash carts say Hi.  Also SNES, N64, Genesis, and other flash carts too.  And hey, remember PS1 and PS2 modchips?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 30, 2013)

Umm how do they have a Recovery mode for their chip and what am I recovering?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2013)

Rydian said:


> _*Snip!*_


Ahh, Rydian - my favourite voice of reason and source of c*ck-on-cam anecdotes.


nukeboy95 said:


> Umm how do they have a Recovery mode for their chip and what am I recovering?


The chip will have a separate Linux-based firmware on-board and you can recover in the unlikely event of flashing it wrongly _(interrupting the process for whatever reason, using a corrupt firmware image etc.)._


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> I love this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Given http://www.gamefaqs.com/wii (no new games coming for the Wii) and the known ease of getting a funny wii that is probably what their shareholders want to hear.
Foxi4 I already went on the other howlers in that statement though.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 30, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> (no new games coming for the Wii)


Not many at least
http://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/G-lJi4wpxLZjAMB20b3BM6aVBX3UZddB
[/off topic]


----------



## google (Apr 30, 2013)

Was thinking about picking up a Monster Hunter Wii-U bundle, so I guess this settles it then...
Gooooo homebrew & maybe a nice xbmc version?  (one can only hope)


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

google said:


> Was thinking about picking up a Monster Hunter Wii-U bundle, so I guess this settles it then...
> Gooooo homebrew & maybe a nice xbmc version? (one can only hope)


Nope, this doesn't help homebrew, just piracy.  But MH3U is reason enough to get a Wii U.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Nope, this doesn't help homebrew, just piracy. But MH3U is reason enough to get a Wii U.


Uh-huh, a remake of a Wii game sure as hell validates a £300+ purchase.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Uh-huh, a remake of a Wii game sure as hell validates a £300+ purchase.


As I said on another forum (too lazy to rewrite):


> That's extremely inaccurate. It is based on Monster Hunter Tri (which was for the Wii), but it has maybe _thirty_ new monsters, _dozens_ of new features, _hundreds_ of new weapons, a few new areas, cross-system save transfer and multiplayer (Wii U and 3DS), and a handful of new characters.
> 
> In terms of graphics, it's rather mixed. While it's got native 1080p and many of the new monsters/areas are very well done, almost all of the old stuff is just hi-res textures. You can still see the blocky outlines on the old stuff. It's not a huge deal (the massive amount of content is definitely worth it), but it would have been cool if they had redesigned it.


Online is amazing too.  New free DLC every week.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> As I said on another forum (too lazy to rewrite):
> 
> Online is amazing too. New free DLC every week.


Still, one game is never worth a £300+ purchase _(unless it dispenses blowjobs)._


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 30, 2013)

(and the Wii version is LOSING its online soon anyhow  )


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Still, one game is never worth a £300+ purchase _(unless it dispenses blowjobs)._


Well I was exaggerating, but it is one good reason to buy a Wii U if you can't decide.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Still, one game is never worth a £300+ purchase _(unless it dispenses blowjobs)._


Well it can be, I brought GB/GBC, GBA, DS all for Pokemon in my childhood lol

Not the case with 3DS this time.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Well I was exaggerating, but it is one good reason to buy a Wii U if you can't decide.


Well, yeah, it's a good game, I'm not going to deny that.  I quite enjoy Monster Hunter myself.



heartgold said:


> Well it can be, I brought GB/GBC, GBA, DS all for Pokemon in my childhood lol
> 
> Not the case with 3DS this time.


So it was several games, not just one.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> So it was several games, not just one.


Well only one really, since they are all the same. 

Joostin takes cover as a wave of Pokemon nerds charges at him.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't give a fuck. I would only give a fuck if the 3DS was hacked. IF YOU CAN DOWNLOAD FRICKEN 3DS ROMS AND EMULATE THOSE GAMES SOMEHOW ON THE 3DS.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Well only one really, since they are all the same.


Ahh, the joys of blind fanaticism.


----------



## medoli900 (Apr 30, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> (and the Wii version is LOSING its online soon anyhow )


 
Whaaaaaat? o.o
/is living under a rock
Is a server tunnel (I'm not sure about the term) is in work or we will have to say good-bye to the multiplayer monster for good? (On the Wii)


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2013)

medoli900 said:


> Whaaaaaat? o.o
> /is living under a rock
> Is a server tunnel (I'm not sure about the term) is in work or we will have to say good-bye to the multiplayer monster for good? (On the Wii)


Say goodbye to it unless someone magically pops up with a private server - that's unlikely since those things take months to take off and years to properly develop.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm ignoring pretty much all posts but the OP here (just came back from some lecture somewhere out of town).

So...what exactly does this thing offer legally?

That catchphrase "* Play your WiiU and Wii games from any USB media!" is pretty retarded, as you can ALREADY FREAKING DO THAT!!!

I can get a hint and understand that they're meaning "you can play illegal warezzzz on this thing", but why don't they just say so? Worse...with zero actual "warezzzz" being out, it's not like this chip isn't a fancy paper weight.
What? Oh...right. The wiikey have their reputation. I guess they don't want to ruin it by releasing something that doesn't work do what their customers think it does, but that's really all you can expect from it. And that's probably too much as well.

I'm not so much curious as to how they did it, but mostly how they managed to hack it faster than the 3DS, which has been out for quite some time now.
Is security missing something? Is the wii's inner structure so well known that that somehow opened a window into wiiu territory? Are the hackers more gifted than already assumed?

And perhaps most importantly...what will nintendo do?


----------



## Adr990 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm excited for this, because if this is happening, there is more to come.
I would love to take advantage of that gamepad with homebrew, same goes for the 3DS. Just for some fun.

And tbh, although I've bought a lot of games for the 3DS, and I've bought quite a few titles for the Wii, I do pirate.
My excuse is, I didn't like some games on the Wii enough to buy them. But the majority of the big titles from Nintendo, Capcom etc. I have bought.

I've downloaded Skyward Sword, so that I could keep my Limited Edition pack sealed.  (And play it before the release! I beaten it before it was actually released in the EU, haha.)
And I bought Super Mario Galaxy, while I had a WiiKey v1 in my Wii.

And yes, it does make me avoid buying some games, but that'd be for a reason to me...


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> That catchphrase "* Play your WiiU and Wii games from any USB media!" is pretty retarded, as you can ALREADY FREAKING DO THAT!!!


Really?   How do I access the Wii U's disc dumping feature then?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

Adr990 said:


> I'm excited for this, because if this is happening, there is more to come.
> I would love to take advantage of that gamepad with homebrew, same goes for the 3DS. Just for some fun.


As has been stated multiple times, this won't do anything for homebrew.


----------



## Adr990 (Apr 30, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> As has been stated multiple times, this won't do anything for homebrew.


Well indeed Nintendo has learned from the Wii. But that doesn't make it impossible for something to happen, thanks to this.
We can't tell for sure, at least not now.


----------



## untok (Apr 30, 2013)

I think still we can vote for good games by buying them and I want original shiny Mario cases too. There must be third manufacturer withouth nintendo something is missing that my option


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 30, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Really? How do I access the Wii U's disc dumping feature then?


I think he's referring to eShop games.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

Adr990 said:


> Well indeed Nintendo has learned from the Wii. But that doesn't make it impossible for something to happen, thanks to this.
> We can't tell for sure, at least not now.


It didn't do anything for homebrew on the Wii either.  Unless you can fakesign discs, it will only run legit games.


----------



## Vappy (Apr 30, 2013)

fail0verflow respond






Wasn't it a drive mod that let them run GC homebrew which lead to the tweezer attack?


----------



## Adr990 (Apr 30, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Nope, this doesn't help homebrew, just piracy. But MH3U is reason enough to get a Wii U.


http://gbatemp.net/threads/rumor-wiikeÜ.347139/page-2#post-4626942

Offtopic:
And yes, MH3U will be amazing! (I won't get it for the 3DS though.)


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 30, 2013)

10...
That's the amount of people willing to go as far as downloading a 25GB game, WiiU games are encrypted so there's no way of removing the dumb data from the discs. (this method can only use physical backuped discs and not size efficient eShop downloads since they are encrypted) Every torrent would have to be the same size as a Wii U disc.
Not to mention the other hurdles like having to purchase a WiikeyU, open the console, install it, copy games, compatibility issues etc.

No way piracy will be mainstream like with the Wii/DS again, I mean those system were so easy to pirate games for even my grandma could do it.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

Adr990 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/rumor-wiikeÜ.347139/page-2#post-4626942


What's your point?  SifJar said the same thing as me (but with far more detail).


----------



## Supercool330 (Apr 30, 2013)

We maybe shouldn't jump to conclusions about homebrew.  While it seems unlikely they did say they have



> compleatly reversed the WiiU drive authentifiction, disk encryption, [and] *filesystem*


This last item might mean they have figured out how to install files to the wii filesystem, but I doubt it.


----------



## Dork (Apr 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...you mean start selling once the price is cut to how much the system is _actually _worth?


 
So, a next gen console starting at $299.99 - $349.99 is too much at launch?

You won't be very happy with the PS4 and Nextbox prices, that's for sure.


----------



## Vappy (Apr 30, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> So, a next gen console starting at $299.99 - $349.99 is too much at launch?
> 
> You won't be very happy with the PS4 and Nextbox prices, that's for sure.


 
Yeah, nevermind that the Wii U already had one of the cheapest console launches e_e


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 30, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> Nintendo just commented on this:
> *"Nintendo is aware that a hacking group claims to have compromised Wii U security. However, we have no reports of illegal Wii U games nor unauthorized applications playable on the system while in Wii U mode. Nintendo continuously monitors all threats to its products' security and will use technology and will take the necessary legal steps to prevent the facilitation of piracy."*


 
thats cute nintendo, just like you tried to stop the DS from piracy too? come at me, you shouldn't region lock your consoles then people wouldn't need a reason to hack!




Eerpow said:


> 10...
> That's the amount of people willing to go as far as downloading a 25GB game, WiiU games are encrypted so there's no way of removing the dumb data from the discs. (this method can only use physical backuped discs and not size efficient eShop downloads since they are encrypted) Every torrent would have to be the same size as a Wii U disc.
> Not to mention the other hurdles like having to purchase a WiikeyU, open the console, install it, copy games, compatibility issues etc.
> 
> No way piracy will be mainstream like with the Wii/DS again, I mean those system were so easy to pirate games for even my grandma could do it.


 

25gb? ps3 games can be up to 50gb that doesn't stop people from playing ps3 games on cfw does it?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> thats cute nintendo, just like you tried to stop the DS from piracy too? come at me, you shouldn't region lock your consoles then people wouldn't need a reason to hack!


Except for piracy and homebrew.  Very few people hack for region free.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 30, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> thats cute nintendo, just like you tried to stop the DS from piracy too? come at me, you shouldn't region lock your consoles then people wouldn't need a reason to hack!


 
That's cute jalalenelanelme, just keep acting all high and mighty on forums.


----------



## Andim (Apr 30, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> come at me


Are you challenging Nintendo to a fistfight over an internet forum?


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 30, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Except for piracy and homebrew. Very few people hack for region free.


 
i must be in the majority, it sucks to be in pal region, we get treated like shit, modchips are a godsend


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 30, 2013)

Supercool330 said:


> We maybe shouldn't jump to conclusions about homebrew. While it seems unlikely they did say they have
> 
> 
> This last item might mean they have figured out how to install files to the wii filesystem, but I doubt it.


If it's true they've reversed the disk encryption there's nothing stopping Nintendo from implementing a new one, they already did that with saves on 3DS iirc. 25gig downloads + having to buy and install hardware will really put off the majority of mainstream pirates.

Also it's possible Nintendo have implemented methods in the Wii U that will be able to detect these kinds of hardware changes, so it could lead to a another update cat'n'mouse game.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> 10...
> That's the amount of people willing to go as far as downloading a 25GB game, WiiU games are encrypted so there's no way of removing the dumb data from the discs. (this method can only use physical backuped discs and not size efficient eShop downloads since they are encrypted) Every torrent would have to be the same size as a Wii U disc.
> Not to mention the other hurdles like having to purchase a WiikeyU, open the console, install it, copy games, compatibility issues etc.
> 
> No way piracy will be mainstream like with the Wii/DS again, I mean those system were so easy to pirate games for even my grandma could do it.



25 gigs is not that much, plenty of PC games are that, a whole 24 episode TV series with 1 odd gig high res episodes..., PS3 games touch upon that, there are a few multi disc 360 games that hit that and standard 360 games are not exactly orders of magnitude smaller.

Still 25 gigs. I will assume 25000 megs
1 meg a second connection is nothing major in a lot of Europe, Japan and North American cities so 25000/3600 is just shy of 7 hours or basically nothing worth worrying about. Doubly so if seedboxes, torrent/usenet enabled NAS boxes and other such systems exist and are available for home use.

Also scrubbing methods do not necessarily need a key to function either and if it is just padding in places it could be detectable later but it could also be just that and easily removed.

Easy to do.... most drive emulators amount to extract/copy the file to the drive in a given directory. Maybe split up if you are using a limited filesytem. Compatibility issues, though they could arise, are usually something of a nonissue as well; if you can emulate the drive well enough for one game chances are you can do all of them and almost certainly all released in a similar timeframe or before it.
"purchase a WiikeyU, open the console, install it"
Are these the very same people that ordered their own flash carts before? Or get the neighbourhood tech to source and install like they do for everything else. Install it probably amounts to "remove a few removable clips, insert new wires in same shaped holes, put it back together.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 30, 2013)

Supercool330 said:


> > compleatly reversed the WiiU drive authentifiction, disk encryption, [and] *filesystem*


My gut feeling is that's just a bluff. All they really need to understand is the authentication and communication. Afterwards they first first need to dump the game by asking the drive for all the info on the disk, one sector at a time, and storing the response on the hard drive. When the rest of the console then asks for the game information they can just mimic the response that the drive had given them that they have stored on the hard drive from when they dumped the game. They don't need to removed or even understand the encryption or the file system, just mimic the recorded response.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> i must be in the majority, it sucks to be in pal region, we get treated like shit, modchips are a godsend


You realize you are getting a bunch of VC games before us?  And just because you aren't always first in line, that doesn't mean you get treated like sh*t.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You've _just_ criticized the N64 for failing miserably due to being different than everybody else _(used cartridges instead of compact discs)_ and now you marginalize the fact that the WiiU is the odd one out _(Custom PowerPC versus x86)_.


 
I never said it was the odd one out only that the Wii U using a PPC CPU was somehow the most vile architecture one could develop for. As for the N64, if you think that the cartridge format helped the N64, I'd love to hear it. If it wasn't the limited media, what made the N64 so unsuccessful?


----------



## jefffisher (Apr 30, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> 10...
> That's the amount of people willing to go as far as downloading a 25GB game, WiiU games are encrypted so there's no way of removing the dumb data from the discs. (this method can only use physical backuped discs and not size efficient eShop downloads since they are encrypted) Every torrent would have to be the same size as a Wii U disc.
> Not to mention the other hurdles like having to purchase a WiikeyU, open the console, install it, copy games, compatibility issues etc.
> 
> No way piracy will be mainstream like with the Wii/DS again, I mean those system were so easy to pirate games for even my grandma could do it.


that's less than 4x larger than xbox360 iso's which people were downloading over six years ago, I don't know about everyone else but my internet speed has gone up more than that in the same amount of time, it took me 2 hours and 20 minutes to download 360 games back then, it would only take 1 hour and 40 minutes to download a wii U game now. my internet is 5x faster my harddrive is 13x larger than it was in 2006 so downloading wii u games wouldn't be a problem at all.
Many people download full blu ray disks all the time.
not that I feel the need for it back then I was still in high school with no job and no money, currently I have every wii u game I've wanted so far and don't see myself stopping buying games any time soon. But if I felt like piracy it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## 2ndApex (May 1, 2013)

This seems pretty useless but we can have translation patches and ISO mods now I guess.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 1, 2013)

It's not really much of a hacking method though, since no illegal content can be played on it just yet.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 1, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> This seems pretty useless but we can have translation patches and ISO mods now I guess.


Altered games would break the signing on the games and thus not work so no translations or mods.



DSGamer64 said:


> It's not really much of a hacking method though, since no illegal content can be played on it just yet.



Squeh? Now there quite a few definitions of hacking out there but that is a new one on me. Similarly even if I took that as you say there are quite a few countries, many of which Nintendo have an actual, notable presence in, that would see me up in front of the beak if I was to import, make, sell or install such devices out in the open.


----------



## Eerpow (May 1, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> snip


I don't think it's something the regular "gbatemp kid wanting free games for his DS" would do. 25GB per game still is a lot and probably too much for countries were piracy is a real problem, in any case these are all things that limits the potential audience for a product like this. As for encryption, if Nintendo really were to battle piracy they would simply implement a new disc encryption (making us unable to edit disc content). Newer 3DS games features a different encryption for example.
WiikeyU will be the same as piracy on something like the GC, not nearly as widespread. If piracy did cause damages on the Wii it was because of USB loaders, not modchips.

What remains to be seen though is if developers will use this as an excuse as to why they won't release games for the system... that's the only thing that could hurt the WiiU for now.


----------



## heartgold (May 1, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> i must be in the majority, it sucks to be in pal region, we get treated like shit, modchips are a godsend


hmmmmm

Well for the 3DS, we are getting Mario&Luigi 4 dream team a month earlier than the US, also bravely default flying fairy 2013 for EU, while 2014 for US. 

Neither EU nor US is better than the other, all have trade offs. EU get certain games earlier and US others. Strictly speaking on Nintendo consoles.


----------



## Adr990 (May 1, 2013)

Also, it didn't hurt the Wii that much either I believe?
I mean, sure it did, but as far as I know, MH3 Tri, CoD Redux and several other titles came for the Wii, and those games had to be made from the ground up, unlike ported games for PC, Xbox360 and PS3.

And CoD and MH games are on the Nintendo platforms again.. so I guess there are enough people will still buy the games, if not the piracy group is just really low in total.
The PSP didn't have enough first party titles, except for MH and GTA. And those games are also now on Nintendo.

The PSVita and 3DS didn't got hacked yet, but who is doing better in sales?
There is a reason people  buy Nintendo games. 


Just saying that Nintendo probably doesn't have a lot to worry about.
And if they do, they'll just release a Limited Edition of a game, you can't pirate the merchandise. 
Or just lower the prices after launch, like other game developers do...


----------



## Maxternal (May 1, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> It's not really much of a hacking method though, since no illegal unsigned content can be played on it just yet.


Fixed that for you there. I think the idea is the _illegal_ (pirated) stuff CAN by run but what can't be run is _homebrew_ which in most countries is entirely legal.


----------



## Vappy (May 1, 2013)

Just gotta wait for fail0verflow to stop being busy/lazy for homebrew, hopefully sooner than later


----------



## Armadillo (May 1, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Altered games would break the signing on the games and thus not work so no translations or mods.


 
Would it not depend if everything on disc was signed or just the main executable. King Kong hack for 360 was a modified disc as the shaders were not signed. I'm sure there are some other disc based mods floating around as well (of course using them online is pretty much getting you ban hammered. )


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 1, 2013)

Adr990 said:


> Also, it didn't hurt the Wii that much either I believe?


I don't think modchips were released for like 1.5 years or something, and the Wii wasn't struggling.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Really? How do I access the Wii U's disc dumping feature then?


What Masternal said: plug your USB drive in your wiiu, format it to whatever proprietary disc formatting thingy nintendo pulled out of their ass, buy some stuff on eShop, download it to your USB port. Nobody ever said anything about a disc dumping feature. And that goes both to nintendo as the wiikey team.


----------



## Ryupower (May 1, 2013)

Hackers claim to have developed Wii U mod chip, Nintendo aware and prepared

will the big N do something big, and will the other 2  follow  and do something like it to the others that have made the same type of thing


----------



## Supercool330 (May 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> My gut feeling is that's just a bluff. All they really need to understand is the authentication and communication. Afterwards they first first need to dump the game by asking the drive for all the info on the disk, one sector at a time, and storing the response on the hard drive. When the rest of the console then asks for the game information they can just mimic the response that the drive had given them that they have stored on the hard drive from when they dumped the game. They don't need to removed or even understand the encryption or the file system, just mimic the recorded response.


Ya, I agree.  Chances are this is just a read and replay device, but based on their post, they are claiming they have done more.  Either way, I almost certainly won't be getting one.  Mostly I am hoping that this promts fail0verflow to release something in the near future (see their latest twitter post).


----------



## FAST6191 (May 1, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> I don't think it's something the regular "gbatemp kid wanting free games for his DS" would do. 25GB per game still is a lot and probably too much for countries where piracy is a real problem, in any case these are all things that limits the potential audience for a product like this. As for encryption, if Nintendo really were to battle piracy they would simply implement a new disk encryption. Newer 3DS games features a different encryption for example.
> 
> WiikeyU will be the same as piracy on something like the GC, not nearly as widespread. If piracy did cause damages on the Wii it was because of USB loaders, not modchips.
> 
> What remains to be seen though is if developers will use this as an excuse as to why they won't release games for the system... that's the only thing that could hurt the system for now.



New encryption.... and potentially leave all the old drives unable to read new games? A plan I can see no fault in.

"kid wanting free games for his DS"
Maybe, people wanting free games for their 360 on the other hand have done pretty well for years now on substantially slower connections.

 "probably too much for countries where piracy is a real problem"
Q to Nintendo) What are you main markets?
A) In no real order USA and Canada, UK, Ireland, France, Spain, Germany, Italy, Japan and South Korea.... Possibly extending to Nordic council countries and countries surrounding those previous countries depending upon the game in question.
Oh dear http://www.netindex.com/download/allcountries/

"WiikeyU will be the same as piracy on something like the GC, not nearly as widespread. If piracy did cause damages on the Wii it was because of USB loaders, not modchips."
Maybe in some ways, in others the world has changed and I have had the slightly clued up granparents of your example earlier ripping their own DVDs (DVDfab is really not hard to use after all), making their own music CDs and running their own ipods in a manner similar to how I might handle such a thing. As mentioned these drive emulators, once installed which is nothing major for anyone that used a screwdriver before or knows someone that has, are copy and paste/drag and drop levels of easy.
Also most early Wii modchips needed soldering and cablechips were not so hot either so I am not sure that quite carries; at one point I would have said soldering is easy but then I saw the carnage of early wii drives. Similarly it was not that long a stretch before the rise of USB loaders so I am not sure what will happen here, going back to the 360 though such things did OK there in similar circumstances (no modded games, needs to open the 360 to mod, larger than might be normal downloads and they also had the need for dual layer discs).

Edit


Armadillo said:


> Would it not depend if everything on disc was signed or just the main executable. King Kong hack for 360 was a modified disc as the shaders were not signed. I'm sure there are some other disc based mods floating around as well (of course using them online is pretty much getting you ban hammered. )



True in those cases but wouldn't that also mean a regression from their security setup on the Wii?


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Indeed. The N64 was powerful for the time, even surpassing the original Playstation in terms of raw CPU and GPU power, in fact, the N64 could push out more polygons/second than PSX, but the cartridge limited it to ~120,000 second. Factor 5 and Rare ran custom microcode that exceed that number though. Nevertheless, having slow RDRAM and 4 KB of cache for textures gave many games a blurrier appearance.
> 
> 
> Exactly. Even when people think Nintendo "lost" they have your money now! Mwahahahahaha! And the games? Same deal, you have to buy the games first in order for them to upload dumps on the internet.


Remember add on cartridge with more memory?  Went in front/top?


----------



## Maxternal (May 1, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> potentially leave all the old drives unable to read new games? A plan I can see no fault in.


Except when those who bought a launch Wii and have never even thought of piracy start complaining that they can't buy new releases because their Wii U is "too old"


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Remember add on cartridge with more memory? Went in front/top?


 
Very few games supported the expansion pack, which gave it 8 MB of RAM


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Very few games supported the expansion pack, which gave it 8 MB of RAM


8MB?  You could emulate Vista inside of Vista with that!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 1, 2013)

Hopefully these fuckers have the common courtesy to say "You know, we love Nintendo, we don't want to hurt them, we'll just allow it to only play Wii Games, not WiiU games." Seriously, piracy can fuck off and die. It's one of the reasons why there's soooooo many awesome titles on the 3DS. Because there's like no piracy at all except for that hack but the people haven't released it yet because they don't want piracy.


----------



## Adr990 (May 1, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> I don't think modchips were released for like 1.5 years or something, and the Wii wasn't struggling.


Heh, yes that's true. I forgot about that.

I mean, today you hear that like from every product and every company. Or at least that the sales haven't been going as strong as they used to go.


----------



## Eerpow (May 1, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> New encryption.... and potentially leave all the old drives unable to read new games? A plan I can see no fault in..


No I'm talking about the kind of encryption that would enable us to resize or edit game files on the disc. Not the kind that would prevent the WiiKeÜ to play backups. As for the rest, well it's debatable. I never believed piracy was a big problem*, even less now seeing how things have changed.

*outside of the DS/Wii to some degree


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Hopefully these fuckers have the common courtesy to say "You know, we love Nintendo, we don't want to hurt them, we'll just allow it to only play Wii Games, not WiiU games." Seriously, piracy can fuck off and die. It's one of the reasons why there's soooooo many awesome titles on the 3DS. Because there's like no piracy at all except for that hack but the people haven't released it yet because they don't want piracy.


 
It's too soon IMHO, all I want are emulators, and not downloaded Wii U games. Even so, people still will have to buy them in order to back them up.


----------



## Maxternal (May 1, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Hopefully these fuckers have the common courtesy to say "You know, we love Nintendo, we don't want to hurt them, we'll just allow it to only play Wii Games, not WiiU games." Seriously, piracy can fuck off and die. It's one of the reasons why there's soooooo many awesome titles on the 3DS. Because there's like no piracy at all except for that hack but the people haven't released it yet because they don't want piracy.


Unfortunately, they're probably just saying "Screw Nintendo. Give us money for our stuff."


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> It's too soon IMHO, all I want are emulators, and not downloaded Wii U games. Even so, people still will have to buy them in order to back them up.


Or borrow.  Or rent.  Or buy and return.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Unfortunately, they're probably just saying "Screw Nintendo. Give us money for our stuff."


 
And then everybody will stop developing good games for the WiiU, and everybody will say "it's cuz of piracy". Like no shit, you want good games? Don't support these assholes.


----------



## trumpet-205 (May 1, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Hopefully these fuckers have the common courtesy to say "You know, we love Nintendo, we don't want to hurt them, we'll just allow it to only play Wii Games, not WiiU games." Seriously, piracy can fuck off and die. It's one of the reasons why there's soooooo many awesome titles on the 3DS. Because there's like no piracy at all except for that hack but the people haven't released it yet because they don't want piracy.


And there are many awesome titles on DS too. So is PS2, so is PS3, so on. Piracy hardly have impact on whether or not there will be an awesome titles.



Devin said:


> All meaning some? I haven't heard anything about the Cobra ODE's method of game selection. And considering this is made by the same people who made the 3k3y and X360Key it's a safe bet it'll also include an external means of game selection.
> 
> Wasabi 360 was pretty bad IMO. eSata only. (Unless you buy the adapter.) As well as only software based game selection.


 
Cobra team and 3k3y team are two different teams. Looking at Cobra website where it says what is included in the package there has been no mentioning of selecting games via external mean.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> And then everybody will stop developing good games for the WiiU, and everybody will say "it's cuz of piracy". Like no shit, you want good games? Don't support these assholes.


You might wanna' learn you some history.  PS1, PS2, 360, PS3, DS, Wii, GBA, etc...


----------



## Devin (May 1, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> Cobra team and 3k3y team are two different teams. Looking at Cobra website where it says what is included in the package there has been no mentioning of selecting games via external mean.


 
My mistake. Said that a little out of context. The Wii U ODE is made by the same people who made the 3k3y and X360Key. Also what is a UI Commander?


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> It's too soon IMHO, all I want are emulators, and not downloaded Wii U games. Even so, people still will have to buy them in order to back them up.


 
I'm fine with that I've already had 1 game disc fuck up and had to be replaced. Having a backup on a usb drive would be a blessing, not to mention faster loading times.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

Funny if somebody can get enough info to run something to get "Something" useful.  Lol, like somebody said,this type of thing led to Wii U unlock?  Interesting times.  Marcan said March was busy but April may be option.  Look it up on this site.  Their choice, their work.  I annoyed them enough by putting out plan "a" that did not work last I heard.  F0f probably hates my guts, lmfao.  Read what Marcan wrote in a thread on this site.

Moms/dads are going to buy what kids want.  Eol for under powered system killed Wii.  Although used Wii's are selling.  Most post opinions but numbers are facts.  If presented a certain way.  Mom/dad and kids sell Nintendo. always have.  Opening up system brings in, well, most of us, lol.  People here longer have cited myths of piracy many times.  If system sells well, piracy is small portion of it, and most moms/dads will still buy games.  I'd argue units sold determine development.  

360 was most pirated but that and Wii seemed to sell most and do the best.  Slim RGH worked; people dual booted or had two systems to game online.  Still bought games where most value was online;-). Point; if 10% pirate but 90% for not and 300 mill. units are out versus 100 mill of another system, which to develop for?  Also market.  Rich kids in momma's basement playing COD of the week on Xbox live will always work.  But, Nintendo hits larger demographic.  I am annoyed they stopped going for power as they could be dominant. Exclusives we all had as children with 8 bit NES and top shooters and sports?  Lol, consider it;-). Nintendo did not:-(


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 1, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Funny if somebody can get enough info to run something to get "Something" useful. Lol, like somebody said,this type of thing led to Wii U unlock? Interesting times. Marcan said March was busy but April may be option. Look it up on this site. Their choice, their work. I annoyed them enough by putting out plan "a" that did not work last I heard. F0f probably hates my guts, lmfao. Read what Marcan wrote in a thread on this site.
> 
> Moms/dads are going to buy what kids want. Eol for under powered system killed Wii. Although used Wii's are selling. Most post opinions but numbers are facts. If presented a certain way. Mom/dad and kids sell Nintendo. always have. Opening up system brings in, well, most of us, lol. People here longer have cited myths of piracy many times. If system sells well, piracy is small portion of it, and most moms/dads will still buy games. I'd argue units sold determine development.
> 
> 360 was most pirated but that and Wii seemed to sell most and do the best. Slim RGH worked; people dual booted or had two systems to game online. Still bought games where most value was online;-). Point; if 10% pirate but 90% for not and 300 mill. units are out versus 100 mill of another system, which to develop for? Also market. Rich kids in momma's basement playing COD of the week on Xbox live will always work. But, Nintendo hits larger demographic. I am annoyed they stopped going for power as they could be dominant. Exclusives we all had as children with 8 bit NES and top shooters and sports? Lol, consider it;-). Nintendo did not:-(


 
Does anybody understand what this guy is saying?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 1, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> I'm fine with that; I've already had 1 game disc fuck up and had to be replaced. Having a backup on a usb drive would be a blessing, not to mention faster loading times.



I am not sure loading times would be faster as part of emulating an optical drive tends to mean you emulate it warts and all. You might get slightly faster seek times and maybe a fractional boost out of the deal though. That said if the wiikey team wanted to break from spec and the cable/response hardware could handle it then you might get faster load times, it would be a giant "my Wii U is hacked" sign but it is not impossible.



Ray Lewis said:


> Funny if somebody can get enough info to run something to get "Something" useful.  Lol, like somebody said,this type of thing led to Wii U unlock?  Interesting times.



In "proper hacking" these types of devices tend to only be useful in
A) Avoiding burning 900 discs (more a time thing than anything else) to try some things via brute force or "try it and see" approaches. This sort of thing is quite useful in some instances and may do well in later reverse engineering too but it is likely to be of limited use here.

B) Pulling a fast one on any signing checks (if the game does an initial read for checking you give it the real file and it is happy, when it actually reads it back properly you give it a fake one). The latter was used in various capacities on the 360 (see the disc swap modded lobbies Armadillo mentioned earlier) and is kind of used to this day on the DSi and 3ds to bypass protections there (not that useful on the wii u for various reasons though mainly a complete lack of whitelisted old code to use for this). However if we have whole disc encryption going on again (and I am not sure why Nintendo would drop it) such a thing is not that useful unless you already have the relevant keys or a similar bypass to the Wii fakesigning ones.

C) Bypassing basic optical media protection. Kind of a mash up of the A) and B) really and often where Datel devices historically come in-- even hacker home burners are not up to dodging proper protections here so if someone can make a fake disc that works. In modern systems this is probably more ease of use by the time you have this though and not "use in the initial hack" so much.

They have a few more uses for ROM hacking but such things tend to crop up when the devices are already fully hacked so that is a different matter.


----------



## adrenochrome (May 1, 2013)

Must be a fake because today all the best electronic hardware is manufactured in China.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 1, 2013)

adrenochrome said:


> Must be a fake because today all the best electronic hardware is manufactured in China.


Foxconn (wiiu,ps3,ipod,ipad,kindle) manufacturer has some factories outside of China.


----------



## hhs (May 1, 2013)

Vappy said:


> fail0verflow respond
> 
> 
> Wasn't it a drive mod that let them run GC homebrew which lead to the tweezer attack?


Wow, what a bunch of stuck up children. They'd have come off better saying nothing.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (May 1, 2013)

> High-speed USB2 interface









Unless this is due to USB 3.0 still being under growth (thus not being adopted that widely), I say otherwise.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 1, 2013)

Re factories in China.... unless my sarcasm detector is suffering a 2am failure there are plenty of world class electronics shops outside China and China had become something of a byword for cheap junk with poor quality control.

@hhs I very much disagree there and though fail0verflow may not share entirely the same outlook upon things that was not an unrighteous response.

@Ziggy Zigzagoon are you wondering at the lack of USB3.0? Given this is probably based off an existing design, uses existing chips on the market (plenty of generic USB2.0 grade stuff out there, not quite so much for USB3.0) and probably does not need the extra of USB3.0 (though at 22.5MB/s max it is tight).


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:


> Unless this is due to USB 3.0 still being under growth (thus not being adopted that widely), I say otherwise.


You know the Wii was USB 1.0 until IOS 58, which came out to everybody with... System Menu 4.3.  The last system menu version. 

And 2.0's label _is_ "high speed", since it was faster than 1.0/1.1.
</nitpick>


----------



## mkdms14 (May 1, 2013)

Until I see an actual video showing it boot up Wii U backups I am calling Bull Sh*t on this.  And if by some miracle it is true my only question would be why the hell has the 3ds not been successfully hacked yet?


----------



## trumpet-205 (May 1, 2013)

mkdms14 said:


> Until I see an actual video showing it boot up Wii U backups I am calling Bull Sh*t on this. And if by some miracle it is true my only question would be why the hell has the 3ds not been successfully hacked yet?


Wii U being hacked =/= 3DS being hacked.

Two different systems using two different encryption techniques. You cannot relate one to another.

And if you think people is doing a bad job on 3DS scene then do it yourselves.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

m"hhs said:


> Wow, what a bunch of stuck up children. They'd have come off better saying nothing.


You saying f0f are children or people twitter bombing them?
Edit: life easier with ignore button;-) Know what I am saying?  Not clear cut?


----------



## Maxternal (May 1, 2013)

mkdms14 said:


> Until I see an actual video showing it boot up Wii U backups I am calling Bull Sh*t on this. And if by some miracle it is true my only question would be why the hell has the 3ds not been successfully hacked yet?


I'm guessing because you don't remove the whole drive every time you change disks on a Wii U but you do take out the whole game card every time you change games on a 3DS and so having a permanent chip say to the Wii U that it just switched games is a lot less fishy than a flash card telling the 3DS that it switched games when the 3DS can tell that nothing's really been removed.

(now that I think of it, though, there's gotta be more to it than that since if it were like this they could just make a flashcart that you have to pull out and switch games on a little screen or something before putting it back in ... or just cut all the connections internally to make the 3DS THINK it's been removed.)


----------



## hhs (May 1, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> You saying f0f are children or people twitter bombing them?


Yes.


----------



## Kyohack (May 1, 2013)

GilBoy said:


> * High-speed USB2 interface


Wii U doesn't use typical DVDs as the data storage medium, and therefore needs more bandwidth to bypass optical disc storage than what was required with the Wii. There's a chance that their claims aren't even physically possible, due to the bandwidth limitations of USB 2.0. I'd have an easier time believing all of this, if the so-called hack used USB 3.0...


----------



## mkdms14 (May 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> I'm guessing because you don't remove the whole drive every time you change disks on a Wii U but you do take out the whole game card every time you change games on a 3DS and so having a permanent chip say to the Wii U that it just switched games is a lot less fishy than a flash card telling the 3DS that it switched games when the 3DS can tell that nothing's really been removed.
> 
> (now that I think of it, though, there's gotta be more to it than that.)


You're probably right. Personally I have yet to see a game that makes me want to put down money to even buy a Wii U. I already own a 3ds and love the games that have been released for it so far. Although given some time I am sure I will eventually get suckered into buying a Wii U for the new Zelda game.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

Kyohack said:


> Wii U doesn't use typical DVDs as the data storage medium, and therefore needs more bandwidth to bypass optical disc storage than what was required with the Wii. There's a chance that their claims aren't even physically possible, due to the bandwidth limitations of USB 2.0. I'd have an easier time believing all of this, if the so-called hack used USB 3.0...


Blu-ray's spec requires a transfer medium of 54 megabits, and can theoretically reach 400 megabits at 12x read speed, on the outer edge of the disc (according to the blu-ray.com FAQ section).  USB 2.0, on the other hand, has a theoretical max throughput of 480 megabits.

*Optical discs are fucking slow*.  They're still in use, however, because they're *incredibly cheap*.



mkdms14 said:


> And if by some miracle it is true my only question would be why the hell has the 3ds not been successfully hacked yet?


"This one guy I know can reach the top shelf, why can't this other?"
"This one guy gave into interrogation, why won't this other?"
"This one house has the bathroom near the bedroom, why doesn't this other one?"
"This one girl I know will blow me, why won't this other girl?"
etc.

The Wii U and 3DS have almost nothing in common (that other devices don't) other than being made by Nintendo.  Different architectures, different OS, different storage medium, etc.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

Lol, which?, guessing you meant yes to f0f.  HHS.  I went on Irc and then megazig said plan was Linux over vWii with access to ram/GPU of Wii U but nothing else.  Marcan did not confirm but said plan A failed.  Denial, but I had private convo. and was flamed for it.  Made sense to dodge piracy.  It failed so Marcan said" Standard" release was plan but no timetable.  

They did the work and hold the cards here.  Look up Sven from Marcan twitter and pics of hardware used on Wii U.  I found, thanks to satansdeciple (?) that Wii U nand could be dumped.  Nobody contributed to thread I made.  Curious if anyone dumped this eMMC (nand) and/or drive firmware.  Guessing firmware was dumped for WiiUkey.  Guess only.  Hung around 360 scene and technical sites/discussions like RGH plans.  Superslim PS3 has eMMC nand.  I follow trails.  

Does no good without decrypting eMMC but nobody says they dumped it and if it is encrypted (or decrypted).  Man-in-middle to get Wii U drive info to make this chip?  Weak security and/or firmware can and was dumped.  If so, firmware hacks make buying this toy unnecessary;-). See why I ask questions?  F0f are not only ones ripping Wii U apart but others are hush hush.  I stopped chasing IRC and sites.


----------



## djbubba2002 (May 1, 2013)

Here is a Big Hint WiikeU is Real



> Sue you soon Mario...


 

```
57 55 50 2D 50 2D 41 52 50 50 2D 30 30 2D 31 30
31 45 55 52 2D 32 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
```


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

djbubba2002 said:


> Here is a Big Hint WiikeU is Real
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


What is that code?


----------



## Maxternal (May 1, 2013)

WUP-P-ARPP-00-101EUR-2 ?
explanation plz?


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 1, 2013)

djbubba2002 said:


> Here is a Big Hint WiikeU is Real
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


WUP-P-ARPP-00-101EUR-2


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> WUP-P-ARPP-00-101EUR-2 ?
> explanation plz?


Lol, what is your foreign language?  Lol


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 1, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Lol, what is your foreign language? Lol


ASCII


----------



## Maxternal (May 1, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Lol, what is your foreign language? Lol


Explanation plz?

(and my native language is English ... this is not English.)


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> ASCII


I am stupid.  Is that what code was?  In the box?  Not sure where that code is from or where your characters came from.


----------



## rycars (May 1, 2013)

it is the header of a decrypted wii-u disc.


----------



## Pleng (May 1, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> 25GB per game still is a lot and probably too much for countries were piracy is a real problem,


 
In countries where piracy is a real problem, bootleg copies of games are openly sold on market stalls and in shopping malls. Download speeds aren't really an issue!


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 1, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> I am stupid. Is that what code was? In the box? Not sure where that code is from or where your characters came from.


Where did you copy it from?
Anyway, you posted hex, and I converted it to ASCII.
http://www.dolcevie.com/js/converter.html


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

Djbubba had code in box, like in hex editor, then a phrase and s





JoostinOnline said:


> Where did you copy it from?
> Anyway, you posted hex, and I converted it to ASCII.
> http://www.dolcevie.com/js/converter.html


My guess but I am stupid, lmfao.  Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## djbubba2002 (May 1, 2013)

The team from 3K3Y,XKEY AND WiikeU gave it to me..


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

Question; if nothing can be seen on Wii U disc, how does anyone know he did not make that up and convert to hex?  Where did he get that hex???


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 1, 2013)

Well it hardly proves anything, you could get some info from the inner ring of a disc, add a few letters/numbers, and say it's the header.


----------



## Maxternal (May 1, 2013)

rycars said:


> it is the header of a decrypted wii-u disc.


Not to sound too skeptical or anything, but how are we supposed to know that that's what such a header is really supposed to look like?

EDIT ninja'd as usual


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

djbubba2002 said:


> The team from 3K3Y,XKEY AND WiikeU gave it to me..


As proof?  You answered my question as I was typing, lmfao.  How can you confirm though?


----------



## djbubba2002 (May 1, 2013)

Be cause I am A Tester for them !!! You can believe me

TA wrote on the There Site!!! Here is the Link

http://k3yforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=11121


----------



## Nah3DS (May 1, 2013)

Pleng said:


> In countries where piracy is a real problem, bootleg copies of games are openly sold on market stalls and in shopping malls. Download speeds aren't really an issue!


so true
once I went to a videogame store and asked for an original Wii game... they laugh at me


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

djbubba2002 said:


> Be cause I am A Tester for them !!! You can believe me
> 
> TA wrote on the There Site!!! Here is the Link
> 
> http://k3yforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=11121


Thanks for info.


----------



## djbubba2002 (May 1, 2013)

You're Welcome Ray....


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

Had fun with it?  What are you allowed to say?  I love stuff like this?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2013)

Is it safe to assume that piracy will now be an issue?


----------



## Maxternal (May 1, 2013)

Nintendowned

Sorry, just couldn't resist.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> AAAAAAND the Wii U is dead. Nice going.


How many times must people point to facts on stuff like this?  Ms always on and projector gimmick with price tag is calling your name.  PS4 likely to join my Wii U at this point.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Nintendowned
> 
> Sorry, just couldn't resist.


 
It's too early, too soon for the Wii U to be "hacked" to allow warez. Wow, just wow. Now the Wii U is killed. Thanks a lot Wiikey, thanks.




Ray Lewis said:


> How many times must people point to facts on stuff like this? Ms always on and projector gimmick with price tag is calling your name. PS4 likely to join my Wii U at this point.


What facts? You're saying I want to buy a console with forced online connections when I have a crappy ISP with constantly dropped connections? Sure, sign me up!!

Doesn't piracy deter companies from wanting to develop?​


----------



## MADKATZ99 (May 1, 2013)

This is bound to boost console sales, I know I'll buy one. I got the wiikey installed on my wii when they came out by a temp member and never had any problems with it!


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> It's too early, too soon for the Wii U to be "hacked" to allow warez. Wow, just wow. Now the Wii U is killed. Thanks a lot Wiikey, thanks.


Sell it then. if you believe it is dead sell it and avoid Wii U forum.  I explored this but was convinced to keep it.  If so gloom and doom when history and myths on piracy/homebrew repeatedly get cited...follow your gut.  Sound like MS or Sony fan boy.  Next box is projected as dead before launch, lmfao.  Time will tell.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 1, 2013)

djbubba2002 said:


> Be cause I am A Tester for them !!! You can believe me
> 
> TA wrote on the There Site!!! Here is the Link
> 
> http://k3yforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=11121


Then you are part of a group of dicks who just ruined the Wii U for everyone.  Thanks to you, we'll have an even smaller chance of getting third party support.


----------



## djbubba2002 (May 1, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Then you are part of a group of dicks who just ruined the Wii U for everyone. Thanks to you, we'll have an even smaller chance of getting third party support.


 
You're Welcome Buddy...


----------



## rizzod (May 1, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Then you are part of a group of dicks who just ruined the Wii U for everyone. Thanks to you, we'll have an even smaller chance of getting third party support.


 
LOL sure, They're the reason for no 3rd party support. Give me a break.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Then you are part of a group of dicks who just ruined the Wii U for everyone.  Thanks to you, we'll have an even smaller chance of getting third party support.


DS, Wii, PS1, PS2, PS3, 360, etc.


----------



## sdoc96 (May 1, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Then you are part of a group of dicks who just ruined the Wii U for everyone. Thanks to you, we'll have an even smaller chance of getting third party support.


Wiinja did not hurt Wii, it's got to be said.  Fairly childish reaction there.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

Since Wii U is dead, match actions with words, bury it.  Other offerings may work better for you.  Always on and a camera/motion detector has bad written all over it.  Options to invade privacy and nobody knows what info is kept/sent.  Paying to put that in your home?  If no used games also?  Wow, looks like a winner.  

Most kids want Nintendo.  Fact, 3ds proves this over Vita.  Other systems did not die with mod chips or piracy.  Wii, 360, others....  If more units sell, my gut says earning potential will bring some devs.  Has as much weight as you and others declaring this as death with nothing to support in history.  If you are convinced, get rid of Wii U.  Also, be ready to drop $400-$700 or whatever the competition is offering.  This is good I think.  You may prove right but add "I think" at times.  Unless you are God, nobody knows 100%.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 1, 2013)

rizzod said:


> LOL sure, They're the reason for no 3rd party support. Give me a break.


Would you like to point out where I said they were the reason for no third party support?

If you had read my post, you would have realized I said we will have an even smaller chance of getting it now.  What company will want to invest in a product that allowed piracy in just over six months of its release?  If the Wii U wasn't doing so bad right now, it wouldn't be such a big deal.  That's why I wanted hacks to wait until the Wii U got back on its feet (or just learned how to walk).


----------



## rizzod (May 1, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Would you like to point out where I said they were the reason for no third party support?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djbubba2002 (May 1, 2013)

Here is Mario From Nintendo 
hehehe






Let's Enjoy now..Bc It's Coming out 

From the Admin over at 3k3y Team


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 1, 2013)

@rizzod Fail.  You quoted where I said "smaller chance".  Learn to read.


----------



## rizzod (May 1, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> @rizzod Fail. You quoted where I said "smaller chance". Learn to read.


 
LOL because that makes a wonderfully large difference. get over yourself.

P.S. You just quotefail.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Would you like to point out where I said they were the reason for no third party support?
> 
> If you had read my post, you would have realized I said we will have an even smaller chance of getting it now.  What company will want to invest in a product that allowed piracy in just over six months of its release?  If the Wii U wasn't doing so bad right now, it wouldn't be such a big deal.  That's why I wanted hacks to wait until the Wii U got back on its feet (or just learned how to walk).


It might do well.  Let's see if people want to pay for more expensive systems and who has largest demographic.  Others may blow Wii U sales away but may start worse.

If 3% pirate, but more units of Wii U are out, that helps Wii U.  If 70-80% pirate I am inclined to subscribe to your view.  Has to be a potential for earnings versus piracy harm.  Wii U hardware will hinder more than piracy in my opinion only.


----------



## rizzod (May 1, 2013)

The fact here is that 3rd party dev's are:

1) too lazy to develop for a 2nd screen
2) not too lazy, they just dont want to develop for a 2nd screen because that's not how they envisioned their game being
3) THE WII U IS NOT NEXT GENERATION FOR F*** SAKE!


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 1, 2013)

rizzod said:


> LOL because that makes a wonderfully large difference. get over yourself.
> 
> P.S. You just quotefail.


It is a *HUGE* difference. Saying that something is the original cause and that something contributes to an existing problem are totally different.

@Ray Lewis: Yes, it might.  And I'm hoping it will.  Hopefully not many people will pirate games (depends on if it gets patched, if Nintendo can detect it and takes action, and how many people buy it), and even if they do I'm sure some companies will still develop for the Wii U.  Things are pretty bad now though, so doing anything that could have a negative affect for support is a bad idea.


----------



## rizzod (May 1, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> It is a *HUGE* difference. Saying that something is the original cause and that something contributes to an existing problem are totally different.


 
ok buddy.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2013)

*Deleted*


----------



## medoli900 (May 1, 2013)

rizzod said:


> The fact here is that 3rd party dev's are:
> 
> 1) too lazy to develop for a 2nd screen
> 2) not too lazy, they just dont want to develop for a 2nd screen because that's not how they envisioned their game being
> 3) THE WII U IS NOT NEXT GENERATION FOR F*** SAKE!



1)They don't have to develop for a 2nd screen for the (3)DS?
2)Why you say that its not the next-gen?
"In the history of video games, the eighth generation is the current iteration of video game consoles, following the previous seventh generation: Nintendo's Wii, Sony's PlayStation 3, and Microsoft's Xbox 360. This currently includes Nintendo's home console successor, the Wii U, which was released in the fourth quarter of 2012."
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_video_game_consoles_(eighth_generation)


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, you're calling me an Xbox fanboy. Tell me, how should have I worded my "biased" opinion, O Great Oracle?


Simple, since Wii U is killed now per your view, your options are PS4, MS, or avoid new systems.  I find little fault in PS4 that scares me (other than finding out what the price will be, this scares me).  STILL, since you hate this so much and it is dead, get rid of it and prove your belief, otherwise, just blowing hot air and negativity. 

Side note, you and others must admit emulators, roms, hardware not intended for or licensed for system IS PIRACY.  Companies did not license it, authorize it, intend it, etc.  So careful in hating this device that is not even out yet;-)


----------



## rizzod (May 1, 2013)

medoli900 said:


> 1)They don't have to develop for a 2nd screen for the (3)DS?
> 2)Why you say that its not the next-gen?
> "In the history of video games, the eighth generation is the current iteration of video game consoles, following the previous seventh generation: Nintendo's Wii, Sony's PlayStation 3, and Microsoft's Xbox 360. This currently includes Nintendo's home console successor, the Wii U, which was released in the fourth quarter of 2012."
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_video_game_consoles_(eighth_generation)


 
Okay let me rephrase, It's not Next Generation Technology. Simply put, Since the Wii, Nintendo have been a generation (in technology) behind. Blame the gamecube sales.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 1, 2013)

rizzod said:


> Okay let me rephrase, It's not Next Generation Technology. Simply put, Since the Wii, Nintendo have been a generation (in technology) behind. Blame the gamecube sales.


Well since the GPGPU destroys the PS360's, I think it's safe to say it won't be a generation behind.


----------



## rizzod (May 1, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Well since the GPGPU destroys the PS360's, I think it's safe to say it won't be a generation behind.


ok buddy.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

rizzod said:


> ok buddy. ~


It's fine to post a funny image once in a while, but you might want to try actually taking part in conversation.  If you don't have a response, then you should have no reason to click the "post reply" button.

That said, the GPU isn't the issue with the WIi U, it's the rest of the setup.  While most games nowadays are GPU-dependent, they still run the game engine on the CPU and if it's too weak to even run the engine and game logic...


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

medoli900 said:


> 1)They don't have to develop for a 2nd screen for the (3)DS?
> 2)Why you say that its not the next-gen?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rizzod (May 1, 2013)

LOL this thread is full of Nintendo Fanboy Rage. I don't have time for this shit.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> It's fine to post a funny image once in a while, but you might want to try actually taking part in conversation. If you don't have a response, then you should have no reason to click the "post reply" button.
> 
> That said, the GPU isn't the issue with the WIi U, it's the rest of the setup. While most games nowadays are GPU-dependent, they still run the game engine on the CPU and if it's too weak to even run the engine and game logic...


How do you know it is? Unreal said it would work, they just weren't going to do it. Nintendo is using Unity anyway, not Unreal.

@rizzod I'm pretty sure everyone here, fan or not, would be happy to see you leave.  You aren't making any cases, just insulting everyone.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> It's fine to post a funny image once in a while, but you might want to try actually taking part in conversation. If you don't have a response, then you should have no reason to click the "post reply" button.
> 
> That said, the GPU isn't the issue with the WIi U, it's the rest of the setup. While most games nowadays are GPU-dependent, they still run the game engine on the CPU and if it's too weak to even run the engine and game logic...


So you think the Wii U CPU is simply way underpowered?  MHZ or we talking considering system "bus" and latency here?  I remember "Clock cycles are not always equal in terms of what they produce, especially with different architectures."  MANY told me, and these are guys with computers that dwarf what is mainstream (talking clearance levels type of networking control and computer work) that the BUS speed and efficiency matter more.  I've seen a LOT of debate on CPU of Wii U and hardware, much on other sites (okay to say a common site, like neogaf?)



rizzod said:


> LOL this thread is full of Nintendo Fanboy Rage. I don't have time for this shit.


Asked you a few questions, not rage with that, lmfao. A guy here for a longggg time with 24,000 posts probably should be listened to. If asking questions offends you, then yes, you should not be here, and we have better things to do anyway.

EDIT: and content manager, I believe he is not raging while suggesting you contribute an actual response.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> How do you know it is? Unreal said it would work, they just weren't going to do it. Nintendo is using Unity anyway, not Unreal.
> 
> @rizzod I'm pretty sure everyone here, fan or not, would be happy to see you leave.  You aren't making any cases, just insulting everyone.


I'm not talking about working at all, but working at a certain speed and quality level, so to speak.  Like how lots of games ported to the Wii from more powerful systems came lacking features and game modes.

If, in order to get something working on the Wii, too much would have to be cut out, then they might not bother, like how Team Meat didn't bother putting Super Meat Boy on Wiiware because they'd gave a 50MB limit, and didn't want to cut out a bunch of levels to make the game fit.



Ray Lewis said:


> So you think the Wii U CPU is simply way underpowered?  MHZ or we talking considering system "bus" and latency here?  I remember "Clock cycles are not always equal in terms of what they produce, especially with different architectures."  MANY told me, and these are guys with computers that dwarf what is mainstream (talking clearance levels type of networking control and computer work) that the BUS speed and efficiency matter more.  I've seen a LOT of debate on CPU of Wii U and hardware, much on other sites (okay to say a common site, like neogaf?)


http://gbatemp.net/threads/wiiu-clockspeeds-found-by-marcan-wii-hacker.338319/#post-4466329

We don't know all the exact specs, but what we do know is "a higher clocked model from the same family the Wii and GC used"... which is not very modern or fast.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I'm not talking about working at all, but working at a certain speed and quality level, so to speak. Like how lots of games ported to the Wii from more powerful systems came lacking features and game modes.
> 
> If, in order to get something working on the Wii, too much would have to be cut out, then they might not bother, like how Team Meat didn't bother putting Super Meat Boy on Wiiware because they'd gave a 50MB limit, and didn't want to cut out a bunch of levels to make the game fit.


LMFAO, is that you Craig?  Joking, a co-worker has Super Meat Boy character (like a foot long) at his desk.  Made me laugh seeing you make that comment.  To topic, makes sense now.  Porting games from more powerful systems do need parts cut out (graphics toned down also).



Rydian said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/wiiu-clockspeeds-found-by-marcan-wii-hacker.338319/#post-4466329
> 
> We don't know all the exact specs, but what we do know is "a higher clocked model from the same family the Wii and GC used"... which is not very modern or fast.


Yeah, saw that brought up also.  Marcan had a lot to say on it.  People went out and it was "Touchy" at times.  What you said is about all MOST could agree with the last time I checked.  Newer but same architecture.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I'm not talking about working at all, but working at a certain speed and quality level, so to speak. Like how lots of games ported to the Wii from more powerful systems came lacking features and game modes.


At this point we really don't know though.  It's unfair to assume that the Wii U is underpowered for consoles that haven't even been released (or seen for that matter) yet.  I have no doubt that the Wii U will fall behind once again, but I don't think it's going to be such a big gap if the PS3/Nextbox are going to be cost efficient.

Of course everything right now is pretty much speculation.  I could be completely right, completely wrong, or anything in between.  Considering how much better titles look after a console is a few years old, I am very anxious to see what the Wii U will produce in a few years.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

If you assume the PS4 and Nextbox will be more powerful than their current versions it's not that much of a stretch anymore.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> If you assume the PS4 and Nextbox will be more powerful than their current versions it's not that much of a stretch anymore.


Well the Wii U is a lot more powerful than the PS360, and unless the PS4/Nexbox are way over $350, I don't see the difference being that big.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Well the Wii U is a lot more powerful than the PS360, and unless the PS4/Nexbox are way over $350, I don't see the difference being that big.


GPU yes, but like I said things need a minimum level of CPU power, and we don't know how limiting the Wii U's CPU is yet as we don't have all the specs.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 1, 2013)

well this is more than likely real


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> GPU yes, but like I said things need a minimum level of CPU power, and we don't know how limiting the Wii U's CPU is yet as we don't have all the specs.


Well the only thing we DO know is far more powerful than current gen.  It's possible that it will be way behind, but it's also possible that it will be pretty good.  Just don't make assumptions.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> At this point we really don't know though. It's unfair to assume that the Wii U is underpowered for consoles that haven't even been released (or seen for that matter) yet. I have no doubt that the Wii U will fall behind once again, but I don't think it's going to be such a big gap if the PS3/Nextbox are going to be cost efficient.
> 
> Of course everything right now is pretty much speculation. I could be completely right, completely wrong, or anything in between. Considering how much better titles look after a console is a few years old, I am very anxious to see what the Wii U will produce in a few years.


If only you could get the Randomizer to view things this way. Fair, anyone could be right. At this point, we all have gut feelings or the past/history.

ONE huge fact though, is that people have less and less "Disposable income." If MS and Sony offer something for $400-$700, how will that go? Kids in a store, see games they know, and mom/dad see Wii U (likely to drop, guaranteed to drop once others come up I'd bet) or "$600" or maybe "$450 base, $500 with second controller" or whatever...wow. Any predictions here?

EDIT:  Could it be Wii is still fine for kids and not a reason to ditch the Wii yet?  I realized on my thread, "Hold on or time to let go..." (something like this) that games were the agreed upon issue.  Monster Hunter 3 helped sales some places, and I really think once exclusives are out and WANTED, and BETTER, that the Wii faithful may "Upgrade."  Something else I just considered.

Lol, WiikeyU (know I messed the name up) to Wii U hardware and prognosis, lmfao.  Nice talking guys, fun.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Well the only thing we DO know is far more powerful than current gen.  It's possible that it will be way behind, but it's also possible that it will be pretty good.  Just don't make assumptions.


http://gbatemp.net/threads/wiiu-clockspeeds-found-by-marcan-wii-hacker.338319/
We know enough to make a rough guess at the power.  It's a higher-clocked triple-core Wii with more (L2?) cache.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2013)

Most interesting development.


----------



## Bryon15 (May 1, 2013)

Is there a way to turn off automatic updates on the Wii U. The big spring update from last week, downloaded and installed without my consent.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> Is there a way to turn off automatic updates on the Wii U. The big spring update from last week, downloaded and installed without my consent.


Unplug it and I WANT to say there is an option to disable that function (install without asking).  NOT sure though.



the_randomizer said:


> Most interesting development.


What is?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> It's fine to post a funny image once in a while, but you might want to try actually taking part in conversation. If you don't have a response, then you should have no reason to click the "post reply" button.
> 
> That said, the GPU isn't the issue with the WIi U, it's the rest of the setup. While most games nowadays are GPU-dependent, they still run the game engine on the CPU and if it's too weak to even run the engine and game logic...


Hence GPGPU, utilizes the GPU to do some of the CPU instructions, lessening the strain. 



rizzod said:


> LOL this thread is full of Nintendo Fanboy Rage. I don't have time for this shit.


 
Says the guy who bothered to post it.



Ray Lewis said:


> What is?


 
Hacking scene...I uh did some thinking and accepted some things about...well, it's a rather wordy explanation, but I refuse to be upset about this. It's just adding to stress my work gives me...I'll back down.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Hacking scene...I uh did some thinking and accepted some things about...well, it's a rather wordy explanation, but I refuse to be upset about this. It's just adding to stress my work gives me...I'll back down.


Did not know there was a confrontation.  Nobody will know UNTIL we look back like a year from now, or after MS/Sony launch systems.  Hard to prove this will kill the Wii U.  Being honest here.  I am curious to know what the maker was able to get and if any of it could be used to hack Wii U.  

Brainstorm?  If it can fake signatures/regions or whatever, then in theory it bypasses that and a Wii U came or a DVD could run with Wii U thinking it is a Wii U game.  Everything starts with a brainstorm.  ALL depends on what they found.  I have read that this was used to hack the Wii (mod chip for drive first).  STILL want somebody to discuss eMMC (nand), if encryption is AES+HMAC and if key is found (that opens it ALL up usually), if disc drive firmware is/can be dumped.


----------



## MaxTempps (May 1, 2013)

Piracy is sticking around regardless if anyone takes this as "bad" or "good" news.
People are not buying a Wii U, mostly because it hasn't been hacked yet. That would easily fill the void for "pirated" games as people literally would not have even considered buying the console if wasn't for piracy. Developers aren't making a profit when games are used,borrowed,rented ect, and yet people go on to blame piracy for "bad sales". If it doesn't get pirated, people are not going to buy the console, if it does, more people are going to buy it with the negative of pirated games. In a sense, whether a system is pirated or not, its the same result. I'll take this as good news, rather than being an overly dramatic butthurt fanboy.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Hence GPGPU, utilizes the GPU to do some of the CPU instructions, lessening the strain.


That's used for tasks that can be highly-parallel and deal in raw number-crunching, it's not suitable for other tasks.  It's used for video effects, more complex shader work, model manipulation, etc.

After all, how many PC game engines do you know that run on the GPU?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Did not know there was a confrontation. Nobody will know UNTIL we look back like a year from now, or after MS/Sony launch systems. Hard to prove this will kill the Wii U. Being honest here. I am curious to know what the maker was able to get and if any of it could be used to hack Wii U.
> 
> Brainstorm? If it can fake signatures/regions or whatever, then in theory it bypasses that and a Wii U came or a DVD could run with Wii U thinking it is a Wii U game. Everything starts with a brainstorm. ALL depends on what they found. I have read that this was used to hack the Wii (mod chip for drive first). STILL want somebody to discuss eMMC (nand), if encryption is AES+HMAC and if key is found (that opens it ALL up usually), if disc drive firmware is/can be dumped.


 
Well, today was one helluva day at work....more on that in the PM I sent ya. 



Rydian said:


> That's used for tasks that can be highly-parallel and deal in raw number-crunching, it's not suitable for other tasks. It's used for video effects, more complex shader work, model manipulation, etc.
> 
> After all, how many PC game engines do you know that run on the GPU?


 
Not many actually, I should have worded that differently, as they're primarily CPU-reliant. 

Now then......time to keep my shut


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 1, 2013)

From http://wiikey.com/news/

*A few lines of code...*

"Nintendo is aware that a hacking group claims to have compromised Wii U security," a spokesperson told Eurogamer. "However, we have no reports of illegal Wii U games nor unauthorized applications playable on the system while in Wii U mode."

57 55 50 2D 50 2D 41 52 50 50 2D 30 30 2D 31 30
31 45 55 52 2D 32 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00



What is it?

Edit: from bubba at  http://www.ps3hax.net/showthread.php?p=586193

"it is the header of a decrypted wii-u disc"


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> From http://wiikey.com/news/
> 
> *A few lines of code...*
> 
> ...


Was already posted, it appears to be the header/ID info from a Wii U mario game disc thing whatevermcbobbington.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Was already posted, it appears to be the header/ID info from a Wii U mario game disc thing whatevermcbobbington.


Ah sorry didn't read the whole thread since it seemed to be mostly the same stuff over and over lol....


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Was already posted, it appears to be the header/ID info from a Wii U mario game disc thing whatevermcbobbington.


Yeah, so what did they get?  Any way to use this to run code (fakes authorization altogether or CAPABLE of doing so?)?  What if it could trick Wii U into thinking it were a Mario game THEN it is some linux that runs or something else to get goodies;-)  GUESSING but we don't know how this works, and what they found at all.  I mean, in detail.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Yeah, so what did they get?  Any way to use this to run code (fakes authorization altogether or CAPABLE of doing so?)?  What if it could trick Wii U into thinking it were a Mario game THEN it is some linux that runs or something else to get goodies;-)  GUESSING but we don't know how this works, and what they found at all.  I mean, in detail.


It's just a drive emulator chip from what we know.  All it does it load up fake physical discs, the info fed to the Wii U still needs to be signed and proper and everything.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> It's just a drive emulator chip from what we know. All it does it load up fake physical discs, the info fed to the Wii U still needs to be signed and proper and everything.


LOL, what if they have the signature and can spoof that though?  Unless you have inside contacts, and you might, how can we be sure?


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> LOL, what if they have the signature and can spoof that though?  Unless you have inside contacts, and you might, how can we be sure?


If they had the private signatures, a drive emulator would not be needed because they could softmod the Wii U's OS to remove all these checks.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

Re-read, the header from a decrypted Wii U disc, so the entire disc decrypted.  I would imagine the signature could be had that way.  Many like multi-level defenses (layered) but usually the issue is getting past one layer.  If disc firmware can be had then it is information, if you know signature from this or have this and some "man in the middle" tools and know-how, more information there.  Then you can play with it and test it.  I doubt they would say how much they have BUT it makes me wonder....  Imagine if this can spoof signature and region?!!!  I also want to know from somebody who KNOWS about the eMMC reading and disc firmware.  Anyone here tried to read those?


----------



## trumpet-205 (May 1, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> LOL, what if they have the signature and can spoof that though? Unless you have inside contacts, and you might, how can we be sure?


I mentioned in earlier post, for ODE to happen one of these conditions must be true

* Nintendo still didn't do unique drive encryption like PS3 and Xbox 360 (this is why WODE works)
* Wii U unique drive key was dumped or broken (like 3k3y that needs key to be stored in microSD)
* Injects data right before or right after the drive encryption/decryption (I suspect this is how Cobra ODE works, since it mentioned soldering in later model and no mentioning of drive key).

In either cases, the data that is being fed to the Wii U must still be properly signed. Unscramble the data is not the problem, validation is. Wii U uses asymmetric encryption like RSA to sign the data. Problem with asymmetric encryption is that encryption and decryption each has its own key. That is encryption key cannot be used for decryption, vice versa. Wii U only stores decryption key, and only Nintendo knows the corresponding encryption key.

Unless there is a bug that significantly weakens the encryption, like Trucha bug in Wii, chance of finding that encryption key is next to 0.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> If they had the private signatures, a drive emulator would not be needed because they could softmod the Wii U's OS to remove all these checks.


Okay, I trust you.  What has to be done to let games run on Wii U from USB drive?  Anyone worked this part out?  If you can already install from disc drive to hard drive then what is the point other than region spoofing?  Even then, if you cannot change the disc without the signature, then what good is this at all?  If it does not go to USB drive (sit between USB drive and board, how can the chip work anyway?  Must go TO chip then to system, so likely USB interface in, and output through cable.  I cannot imagine how else this could work?  Going to drill a hole in the Wii U?  Where will this USB interface be?  Maybe a chip and clip on somewhere? 

Interesting to see this play out, mind going all over, lol.  I love a puzzle.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 1, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Re-read, the header from a decrypted Wii U disc, so the entire disc decrypted. I would imagine the signature could be had that way. Many like multi-level defenses (layered) but usually the issue is getting past one layer. If disc firmware can be had then it is information, if you know signature from this or have this and some "man in the middle" tools and know-how, more information there. Then you can play with it and test it. I doubt they would say how much they have BUT it makes me wonder.... Imagine if this can spoof signature and region?!!! I also want to know from somebody who KNOWS about the eMMC reading and disc firmware. Anyone here tried to read those?


wiikey team are about money, not about giving people free hacks for homebrew ect, so even if they did have the keys, I doubt they would be released.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Okay, I trust you.  What has to be done to let games run on Wii U from USB drive?  Anyone worked this part out?  If you can already install from disc drive to hard drive then what is the point other than region spoofing?  Even then, if you cannot change the disc without the signature, then what good is this at all?  If it does not go to USB drive (sit between USB drive and board, how can the chip work anyway?  Must go TO chip then to system, so likely USB interface in, and output through cable.  I cannot imagine how else this could work?  Going to drill a hole in the Wii U?  Where will this USB interface be?  Maybe a chip and clip on somewhere?
> 
> Interesting to see this play out, mind going all over, lol.  I love a puzzle.


Generally drive chips are man-in-the-middle and connect between the drive and the motherboard, and the chip just changes some info as it passes so the motherboard thinks all is well and that the drive is handing it data from an original disc.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> I mentioned in earlier post, for ODE to happen one of these conditions must be true
> 
> * Nintendo still didn't do unique drive encryption like PS3 and Xbox 360 (this is why WODE works)
> * Wii U unique drive key was dumped or broken (like 3k3y that needs key to be stored in microSD)
> ...


Interesting.  "Cobra", duh, "Injects poison and strikes quickly", lmfao.  Could not resist.  This is said to be solderless so that narrows it won to ON a chip (or chips).  Still trying to picture the interface and running ripped games from USB drive.



Rydian said:


> Generally drive chips are man-in-the-middle and connect between the drive and the motherboard, and the chip just changes some info as it passes so the motherboard thinks all is well and that the drive is handing it data from an original disc.


Yes, BUT if this rips the games to USB drive, how can it run thos from USB when you can already do that?  Man in the middle using a usb drive?  Maybe with two clips.  How can it spoof something or control something using the ribbon, yet, games play off of USB hard drive?  I agree, all for money, however, if 360 scene taught me anything, it is that once somebody does it, others figure it out.  "2+X=8" and then people solve for X, lol.  technical know-how needed but still, some with known how may have firmware and be able to replicate this but SHARE it.  I still believe a modded firmware (if Wii U does not check for that and reset it that is) could make this useless.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 1, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Okay, I trust you. What has to be done to let games run on Wii U from USB drive? Anyone worked this part out? If you can already install from disc drive to hard drive then what is the point other than region spoofing? Even then, if you cannot change the disc without the signature, then what good is this at all? If it does not go to USB drive (sit between USB drive and board, how can the chip work anyway? Must go TO chip then to system, so likely USB interface in, and output through cable. I cannot imagine how else this could work? Going to drill a hole in the Wii U? Where will this USB interface be? Maybe a chip and clip on somewhere?
> 
> Interesting to see this play out, mind going all over, lol. I love a puzzle.


Doesn't the wode or something have a wire you let hang out of the wii?



Ray Lewis said:


> Yes, BUT if this rips the games to USB drive, how can it run thos from USB when you can already do that? Man in the middle using a usb drive? Maybe with two clips. How can it spoof something or control something using the ribbon, yet, games play off of USB hard drive? I agree, all for money, however, if 360 scene taught me anything, it is that once somebody does it, others figure it out. "2+X=8" and then people solve for X, lol. technical know-how needed but still, some with known how may have firmware and be able to replicate this but SHARE it. I still believe a modded firmware (if Wii U does not check for that and reset it that is) could make this useless.


 
In the coming months there will prob be a few copies of this device (but as far as firmware updates wiikey was updated quite a bit I think), and soon after the wii hard mod I think the softmod was released.(but of course no guarantees about that, just people prob won't worry about causing piracy after it is already available, not as much at least.)


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 1, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> Doesn't the wode or something have a wire you let hang out of the wii?


Funny if it is two clips; USB controller some how and bridges to chip attached to ribbon cable, lmfao, there you go.  DOUBTFUL but people get so clever.  You use USB, plug into USB port, but it feeds and spoofs through the chip on ribbon cable.  Imaginative and/or stupid?

Thanks for humoring me, lots of stuff to be excited about and see.  Off to bed though, will check in tomorrow, errrr, later today.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 1, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Funny if it is two clips; USB controller some how and bridges to chip attached to ribbon cable, lmfao, there you go. DOUBTFUL but people get so clever. You use USB, plug into USB port, but it feeds and spoofs through the chip on ribbon cable. Imaginative and/or stupid?


got a feeling that that would cause more issues for the end user and that a wire will prob go through a hole somewhere that connects to their "Stylish USB remote with *powered USB hub* and charger function"


----------



## trumpet-205 (May 1, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Yes, BUT if this rips the games to USB drive, how can it run thos from USB when you can already do that? Man in the middle using a usb drive? Maybe with two clips. How can it spoof something or control something using the ribbon, yet, games play off of USB hard drive? I agree, all for money, however, if 360 scene taught me anything, it is that once somebody does it, others figure it out. "2+X=8" and then people solve for X, lol. technical know-how needed but still, some with known how may have firmware and be able to replicate this but SHARE it. I still believe a modded firmware (if Wii U does not check for that and reset it that is) could make this useless.


Spoof is not a correct word when it comes to ODE. ODE reroute read command from drive to USB. ODE does not alter the data. It may do encryption if system was expecting encrypted datas (like the PS3), but that's it.


----------



## caribou007 (May 1, 2013)

Are you GBATemp headline writers trying to give your loving visitors a heart attack?  Earlier this week I read:
*The end of the road.   GBATemp* ...Tetris Tournament results!  
And, just now I thought I read:
*somethingsomething. GBATEMP HACKED. *Then I read it again and realized it's talking about the WiiU being hacked by the Wiikey team.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2013)

caribou007 said:


> Are you GBATemp headline writers trying to give your loving visitors a heart attack? Earlier this week I read:
> *The end of the road.   GBATemp* ...Tetris Tournament results!
> And, just now I thought I read:
> *somethingsomething. GBATEMP HACKED. *Then I read it again and realized it's talking about the WiiU being hacked by the Wiikey team.


 
This is GBATemp. To assume that we'd do anything less than scaring the daylights outta people with misleading thread titles proves you haven't been here long enough


----------



## pwsincd (May 1, 2013)

£WiiU ODE > £All WiiU games. Therefore I'll buy WiiU Games.


----------



## rizzod (May 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Hence GPGPU, utilizes the GPU to do some of the CPU instructions, lessening the strain.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who bothered to post it.



ok buddy. You guys are the ones going in circles, complaining about a circumvention which could have been prevented, but instead of intelligent conversation like the good that could actually come out of this, you're all raging. It's happening, get over it, move on.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 1, 2013)

rizzod said:


> ok buddy. You guys are the ones going in circles, complaining about a circumvention which could have been prevented, but instead of intelligent conversation like the good that could actually come out of this, you're all raging. It's happening, get over it, move on.



Damn, thought you were leaving.  I guess it was too good to be true.


----------



## pwsincd (May 1, 2013)

A timely release of a softmod from f0f or equivalent may be enough to circumvent this company financially benefiting from piracy. And give us the homebrew scene we all crave and not iso loaders. That's if f0f have anything other than a hello world!! PoC.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 1, 2013)

I don't care what anyone says I have my wallet open and ready.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (May 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> If they had the private signatures, a drive emulator would not be needed because they could softmod the Wii U's OS to remove all these checks.


 
That isn't profitable though is it.. if it is done then I doubt it will be released in any form unless it's monetized and leaves a way for them to keep investigating new updates with whatever hacks they have done.


----------



## NakedFaerie (May 1, 2013)

This is awesome. I'll be getting one the day it comes out.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 1, 2013)

after the HDMIKey SCAM, I don't trust these guys anymore
but I hope it's true... the idea of ODE for the Wii U it's interesting

here I'm waiting for the WUODE


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Bladexdsl (May 1, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> after the HDMIKey SCAM, I don't trust these guys anymore


how was it a scam?


----------



## Nah3DS (May 1, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> how was it a scam?


they promised firmware uptades that never happened
it doens't support 720p output (when it clearly says that it does)
the website never got updated, and the customer support is non-existant

It was sold at a considerable higher price than the Wii2HDMI, and it didn't do anything to justify it
here you have an entire thread of people complaining about it (but it's in spanish)


----------



## deathking (May 1, 2013)

YES YES YES 

Buying a wii u this week after the news

now expect the wii u to pick up in sales and hopefully more games made on a dead console


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 1, 2013)

See, this is why we can't have nice things...


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 1, 2013)

Nintendo has told CVG that is already aware of the situation and is ready to "take the necessary legal steps to prevent the facilitation of piracy."

Here the complete Quote:



> "Nintendo is aware that a hacking group claims to have compromised Wii U security; however, we have no reports of illegal Wii U games nor unauthorized applications playable on the system while in Wii U mode, Nintendo continuously monitors all threats to its products' security and will use technology and will take the necessary legal steps to prevent the facilitation of piracy."



CVG


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 1, 2013)

Remember, don't post your online receipt for this device here, or Nintendo will sue you.


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2013)

They're already aware of it? It's almost as if they had access to the internet or something.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 1, 2013)

I don't know why this was closed, I am re-opening it anyway.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 1, 2013)

> we have no reports of illegal Wii U games nor unauthorized applications playable on the system *while in Wii U mode*


love that clarification


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 1, 2013)

deathking said:


> YES YES YES
> 
> Buying a wii u this week after the news
> 
> now expect the wii u to pick up in sales and hopefully more games made on a dead console


Why would you think this will improve the chances for games?  Do you think developers will think, "Well now that people can pirate Wii U games, we better pour some money into making games instead of a console that doesn't have piracy."?  The PS4/Nextbox will be coming out soon, and unless they are hacked right away, this is only (another) reason for third party devs to avoid the Wii U in favor of other consoles.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> they promised firmware updates that never happened
> it doesn't support 720p output (when it clearly says that it does)
> the website never got updated, and the customer support is non-existent
> 
> ...


 

You honestly expected a system whose GPU specifications that only supported 480p assets to output in 720p without rendering said data in 720p before sending it through the TV? If anything, if you expected a sub-HD console to magically output in HD resolutions without any intervention in the GPU, it's your own damn fault. Go bitch to Nintendo for not making it HD then, if you're so butt hurt about it.

Or how 'bout this? Use Dolphin, it renders games at 720/1080p because it renders the graphics through the PC's GPU.



JoostinOnline said:


> Why would you think this will improve the chances for games? Do you think developers will think, "Well now that people can pirate Wii U games, we better pour some money into making games instead of a console that doesn't have piracy."? The PS4/Nextbox will be coming out soon, and unless they are hacked right away, this is only (another) reason for third party devs to avoid the Wii U in favor of other consoles.


 

Guess that explains why the DS and Wii sold so well, all because of piracy being an issue...oh wait.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> You honestly expected a system whose GPU specifications that only supported 480p assets to output in 720p without rendering said data in 720p before sending it through the TV? If anything, if you expected a sub-HD console to magically output in HD resolutions without any intervention in the GPU, it's your own damn fault. Go bitch to Nintendo for not making it HD then, if you're so butt hurt about it.
> 
> Or how 'bout this? Use Dolphin, it renders games at 720/1080p because it renders the graphics through the PC's GPU.


no, I didn't expected that
I'm not butthurt... I didn't buy it
and I already use Dolphin


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Guess that explains why the DS and Wii sold so well, all because of piracy being an issue...oh wait.


 

You really thing that the Wii and NDS sold that well because of the piracy? Do you really think the casuals knows anything about how to pirate the Wii or NDS?

The Wii lost ALL third party support early in its life because of that .


----------



## jaouad (May 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Guess that explains why the DS and Wii sold so well, all because of piracy being an issue...oh wait.


Let's not play dumb and keep this a reasonable discussion instead of forgetting about any possible factor beside the one you choose, to win an argument. Console hacking does kill potential software development attraction.

Answer this. How does a console which sold nearly 100 million, have a hard time localizing great titles like xenoblade, the last blade and pandora's tower? Ya see, apart from the mainstream titles like mario kart, nsmb. software did terrible, because of 2 reasons. Inferior multiplatform ports and piracy. The best example of this is the launch zelda game twilight princess sales, compared to skyward sword.

Console hacking is a good business. Here where I live, shops can do it legally. And then the hobbyists start doing it as well. Word spread and potential software buyers go down from thousands to millions.

Whether you are happy or not with this news, for whatever reason, is an entirely different discussion.


----------



## Maxternal (May 1, 2013)

I wonder if this thing will support a USB Blueray drive. It sound stupid but I know that at least in THIS country as soon as this is up for order, every video game shop will put a sign out saying "NEW Wii U chip installation to read copies." and along with installing the WiiUkey they'll probably try to sell you games they've ripped and burned to a disk themselves for a couple bucks each.

(These same shops usually previously offered to install the obsolete uLoader on a Wii ... for a fee ... packed into a channel once the internal drive could no longer accept DVD-R disks just because it was the only one that could support a USB DVD reader and they could still SELL you the physical copies as well.)

Sad, I know, but it's the country I live in.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

jaouad said:


> Answer this. How does a console which sold nearly 100 million, have a hard time localizing great titles like xenoblade, the last blade and pandora's tower?


The US and EU have gotten only a portion of jRPGs and other such games almost as long as gaming has had readable text in it (that is, anything except "(JUE)" things) regardless of the system.  This isn't a recent development.

Like, the SNES never got Seiken Denstsu 3 (sequel to Secret Of Mana) or Tales of Phantasia.  While there were copiers, they were nowhere near as widepsread as modern softmods and flash carts.  There's plenty of other older systems that had hundreds of games that never got officially translated, and whether piracy was widespread on them or not doesn't seem to be involved.

Devs and localizers, when talking about why they don't localize games, almost always name the sales they expect in the US/EU to be the decision on whether they release or not... and I haven't seen piracy mentioned.  They make their estimates based on how previous games in the series did (if existing), how related games (same genre) did, how people reacted to the release in other series, how people reacted to their inclusion in other games (Fire Emblem characters in Smash Bros for one example), etc.

Like, the original Breath Of Fire was made by Capcom, who didn't expect it to sell well in the US.  Square, however, offered to localize it because they thought it would.  It sold well enough, so then Capcom was all "Hey, okay, I can do this myself next time."  So then Breath Of Fire 2 came out with a Capcom-quality translation.  So much that it got a fan retranslation.

</ranty>


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> So then Breath Of Fire 2 came out with a Capcom-quality translation. So much that it got a fan retranslation.
> >


 
is that the one with profanity?


----------



## mkdms14 (May 1, 2013)

Ok soo Wiikey have found a way to get the Wii U to run unassigned code but don't have anyway of doing anything else besides that. Correct me if I am wrong but how does that mean its hacked? Sure it might lead to something latter down the road but its nothing to get excited over.


----------



## Maxternal (May 1, 2013)

mkdms14 said:


> Ok soo Wiikey have found a way to get the Wii U to run unassigned code but don't have anyway of doing anything else besides that. Correct me if I am wrong but how does that mean its hacked? Sure it might lead to something latter down the road but its nothing to get excited over.


I don't think it can necessarily run unsigned code yet. It would be able to run unofficial copies of SIGNED legit software but I don't think it's quite like the DS where you can run homebrew through your "hardmod" (flashcart). If that's the case, though, then yes, it's hacked.

. . .

You know, I just realized what Nintendo's response could be that would TOTALLY block this. They could just become a download only console like OUYA and force an update on everyone that makes it ignore the disk drive completely. It would really piss everyone off .. but it would make WiiUkey useless.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 1, 2013)

mkdms14 said:


> Ok soo Wiikey have found a way to get the Wii U to run unassigned code but don't have anyway of doing anything else besides that. Correct me if I am wrong but how does that mean its hacked? Sure it might lead to something latter down the road but its nothing to get excited over.



Nintendo presumably only want you to run code that is 
From discs
From their shop
Via the limited APIs of the web browser.

Given this is none of those it counts as going against Nintendo's restrictions and thus falls under one of the more commonly accepted definitions of hack and the one we tend to use around here, certainly unsigned code at the lowest level (or effectively so) is very desirable here and still the ultimate goal of most of those hacking the device. Still the option to save their Wii U disc drive pirate games is something many around here seek to do and thus we have a 400 odd post thread that is less than 38 hours old as I post this on the matter.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> You really thing that the Wii and NDS sold that well because of the piracy? Do you really think the man on the street knows anything about how to pirate the Wii or NDS?
> 
> The Wii lost ALL third party support early in its life because of that .


 
Gee, and I thought the kiddie image and inferior hardware deterred developers.

I'd like to personally thank the dicks responsible for ruining the Wii U.


----------



## Youkai (May 1, 2013)

Lol a modchip/softmod would be the only thing that would make me buy a Wii u ^^V
For me the Wii was already a pile of junk and for me there was hardly any games worth playing released here in Europe -.- 
I did not even like smash Brothers (with GameCube controller it was okay but still ...)


----------



## dickfour (May 1, 2013)

Watch Wii U sales go though the roof


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 2, 2013)

dickfour said:


> Watch Wii U sales go though the roof


And watch third party support plummet stay where it is.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> And watch third party support plummet stay where it is.


 
Like I said, I want to personally thank every dickheaded douchebag responsible for ruining Nintendo's chance to catch up. Nice going, wankers.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Like I said, I want to personally thank every dickheaded douchebag responsible for ruining Nintendo's chance to catch up. Nice going, wankers.


Maybe I'm just fooling myself because I don't want to believe I wasted $350 for a console that will only have a few good games, but I think there is still a small chance to catch up, especially if Nintendo is able to block the modchip or ban people who use it.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Maybe I'm just fooling myself because I don't want to believe I wasted $350 for a console that will only have a few good games, but I think there is still a small chance to catch up, especially if Nintendo is able to block the modchip or ban people who use it.


 
I hope they do. I don't pirate new games/games that are currently being sold and generating money. Nintendo is aware of the exploit or rather, the mod chip.  Emulators I have no qualms with because they don't hurt sales, but illegal backups of games that are actively being sold. Yeah. Nice going on their part.

To the team who did this, thanks a lot pussies. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Rydian (May 2, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Maybe I'm just fooling myself because I don't want to believe I wasted $350 for a console that will only have a few good games, but I think there is still a small chance to catch up, especially if Nintendo is able to block the modchip or ban people who use it.


Joostin, I don't think you should be worried because this isn't going to kill third-party support anyways.  It never has.

The Wii U has issues inherent to itself that aren't related to hacking.  A lot of systems go through this.  Remember the PS3?  For multiple years nobody wanted one, and it's the console that _started_ the whole "no games" thing.  But given time, it started getting some of the biggest hits out there.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 2, 2013)

Ditto Rydian. Plus, let's not forget everybody proclaimed the 3DS dead with no games its first year, and that the vita would destroy it. Both of those predictions were dead wrong.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 2, 2013)

I don't think that the lack of games will ruin it.  I just think that it's had a rocky start and only a moron would believe that piracy will improve game (not console) sales/support.

Normally piracy isn't an option for quite a bit longer, when consoles have had time to pick up momentum.  As I said before, this is not going to have a positive effect on developers deciding whether or not to support the Wii U.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 2, 2013)

And yet there's not a single instance of a console failing because of piracy. (Before anyone says dreamcast, it had a lot of other issues, most notably Sega burning its fanbase one too many times...). Does piracy affect sales? Yes. Does it affect sales to that great an extent? Probably not. Otherwise, games wouldn't sell 30 million copies. Blaming piracy is a cop out and a scapegoat.

Third parties ignore the Wii U because it has low sales, a causal image, and they are  too lazy to use the screen. I gurantee you if the Wii U was selling like hotcakes now third parties would be all over it. Thats the way it is.


----------



## deathking (May 2, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Why would you think this will improve the chances for games? Do you think developers will think, "Well now that people can pirate Wii U games, we better pour some money into making games instead of a console that doesn't have piracy."? The PS4/Nextbox will be coming out soon, and unless they are hacked right away, this is only (another) reason for third party devs to avoid the Wii U in favor of other consoles.


It does not work that way - if the wiiu starts selling like crazy because of a hack more game companies will get on board because their potential for selling games increases.
ds was one of the most popular hand helds and it had rampant piracy - 3ds sucks if you compare it to the ds and has 0 piracy


----------



## Kevin242 (May 2, 2013)

I don't think it will trouble developers in the slightest. The Wii U won't get a lot (by Nintendo standards) of 3rd party support until the big Nintendo franchises roll out (Mario kart,  smash  bros,  zelda, pokemon etc...). Once desirable games are released then people that aren't fan boys will have good reasons to buy the WiiU and then some 3rd parties will see a large enough installed base to make it worthwhile to release games for the WiiU.  Piracy plays no role at this point. There is hardly anything to pirate lol


----------



## dickfour (May 2, 2013)

If developers were going to bail on a hacked console I've never seen it happen for example Xbox,android, iOS, pc, mac, Nintendo ds, ps3, and so on and so forth


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 2, 2013)

Someone from gbatemp should ask them for a vid


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 2, 2013)

My two cents: It's sad to see that the WiiU is now the thing to pick on instead of the Vita.  "Omg gais it haz nu geams."


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 2, 2013)

GilBoy said:


> **Staff edit**
> We have a post on the frontpage but we might as well note it here as well
> 
> *This will *NOT* allow homebrew, emulators, unpurchased games/DLC from the online shop, games from another region, custom menus/dashboards or hacked games to function owing to the way it works. With a further hack it might happen but that would be a further hack and not this.
> ...


 
May I ask how you guys know this  I mean it is most likely but have they told you guys any of this?


----------



## Vappy (May 2, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> May I ask how you guys know this  I mean it is most likely but have they told you guys any of this?


It's all just common knowledge of how ODEs work...


----------



## tHciNc (May 2, 2013)

57 55 50 2D 50 2D 41 52 50 50 2D 30 30 2D 31 30
31 45 55 52 2D 32 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

If this is the decrypted header of a WiiU disc, WUP-P-ARPP-00-101EUR-2 (NSMBU) according to http://pastie.org/7751090 obviously they have dumping capability too straight to HD ?? and we will more than likely see releases soon, once they team up with with their friends KALISTO/ECHELON/FAIRLIGHT/DUPLEX/COMPLEX - whatever they want to call themselves - probably WIIPLEX or UPLEX for the new scene, should know once we see new section on pre sites


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 2, 2013)

That's only been posted like 5 times.


----------



## NakedFaerie (May 2, 2013)

> "Nintendo is aware that a hacking group claims to have compromised Wii U security. However, we have no reports of illegal Wii U games nor unauthorized applications playable on the system while in Wii U mode. Nintendo continuously monitors all threats to its products' security and will use technology and will take the necessary legal steps to prevent the facilitation of piracy."



So Nintendo are watching this thread and probably recording everyones names that said they will get one then watch their accounts on the WiiU...

And they say they will do everything legally to stop piracy. How about instead of doing it legally they fix their product? Wouldn't that stop it better if they added better security to it instead of suing the creators of the WiiiKeyU?
The 3DS has anti-piracy measures in it that work. Why didn't they copy those over to the WiiU instead of just adding a screen to the controller of the Wii without updating the security? If they want to go the stupid way of suing everyone instead of fixing their product then they will just be wasting money and help the WiiU to fail a bit more than it already is.

And I agree to a commend above (On the first page I think) How can you worry about piracy for a console with no games? I got all 5 games for it that are any good. Now waiting for the next 1 or 2 to get made so I another game. I hope it gets more good games this year as so far its lame. And if Nintendo are going to sue everyone I WILL get a WiiKeyU.


----------



## Maxternal (May 2, 2013)

Well, they said they would use *technology* and legal means. They hope to be able to fix it ... but to make up for everyone suing THEM for copyright and patent stuff, suing the Wii Key people for all they're worth is a nice added bonus. I doubt they'd sue everyone who buys one but they can probably find someone to go after.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 2, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Well, they said they would use *technology* and legal means. They hope to be able to fix it ... but to make up for everyone suing THEM for copyright and patent stuff, suing the Wii Key people for all they're worth is a nice added bonus. I doubt they'd sue everyone who buys one but they can probably find someone to go after.


 
Unless they are in china and copyright laws do not matter. (prob a good chance)


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 2, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> So Nintendo are watching this thread and probably recording everyones names that said they will get one then watch their accounts on the WiiU...
> .


just don't post your receipt and you'll be fine


----------



## Rydian (May 2, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> The 3DS has anti-piracy measures in it that work. Why didn't they copy those over to the WiiU instead of just adding a screen to the controller of the Wii without updating the security?


1 - The 3DS is using a custom storage medium, not optical discs.  This adds a few extra levels that need to be figured out.

2 - The Wii U has a drive/reading mechanism that's separate from the motherboard, this means communication can potentially be disrupted by sticking something else along the cable, as has been done for years.  The 3DS's reader is right on the motherboard.  As was the SNES's reader.  As was the N64's.  Ever wonder why you don't see drive chips for those systems?  *Because shit don't work that way*.  They had to rely on hardware emulation of the reader itself instead of sticking something between the reader and motherboard, which means many more expensive parts and development.

3 - The 3DS is using an SoC, which means far less is visible to normal users.  There is a movement to decap and scan the chips so people can see what they are and how they work, but so far the $2,000 to perform the procedure has not been gathered (I think it was like $1,200 so far last I looked).  The Wii U, on the other hand, is using the same sort of stuff as the Wii because it needs to do that to be backwards compatible with Wii stuff (as cheap as they can).

Personally I'd prefer it if they had nixed backwards-compatibility to go with a new setup, but them's the breaks.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 2, 2013)

Anyone try emailing them and get a responce?

So here is a wii u disassembly to look at for fun


----------



## SushiKing (May 2, 2013)

if this is hacked already why hasn't it came out to public yet?


----------



## Prior22 (May 2, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> And watch third party support plummet stay where it is.


 
Big deal.  Nintendo's third party support has been second rate since the N64 era.  As long as Nintendo has their core franchises to rely on, as well as their spinoffs, they will survive just fine.


----------



## Hielkenator (May 2, 2013)

SushiKing said:


> if this is hacked already why hasn't it came out to public yet?


What do you think this thread is about?


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 2, 2013)

Just so People know there is 3 WiiU Game dumps now


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2013)

SushiKing said:


> if this is hacked already why hasnt it came out to public yet?


 
Because no one cares 





Pong20302000 said:


> Just so People know there is 3 WiiU Game dumps now


 
Source or it didn't happen. The games are still encrypted with their file system.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Source or it didn't happen. The games are still encrypted.


 
Nintendo Land
WUP-ALCE

```
57 55 50 2D 50 2D 41 4C 43 45 2D 30 30 2D 31 30 31 55 53 41 2D 32 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
```
 
Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed
WUP-AS2E

```
57 55 50 2D 50 2D 41 53 32 45 2D 30 30 2D 31 30 31 55 53 41 2D 32 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
```
 
Super Mario Bros. U
WUP-ARPE

```
57 55 50 2D 50 2D 41 52 50 45 2D 30 30 2D 31 30 31 55 53 41 2D 32 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
```
 
Indeed still encrypted dumps
yes because sourcing dumps wouldn't get me banned


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> Nintendo Land
> WUP-ALCE
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Aaaaaand they're douchebag wankers for ruining the Wii U


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Aaaaaand they're douchebag wankers for ruining the Wii U


 
they posted the Super Mario Bros. U Header on there Website as proof


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 2, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> Nintendo Land
> WUP-ALCE
> 
> ```
> ...


Are these downloadable dumps or just someone somewhere posted the decrypted headers?


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 2, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> Are these downloadable dumps or just someone somewhere posted the decrypted headers?


 
Dumps I believe (same as the 3DS ones) like the 3DS the header information isn't encrypted.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 2, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> dumps I believe (same as the 3DS ones) like the 3DS the header information isn't encrypted


Are they appropriate file size, if so I guess might be real, just seems a bit fast. But this whole thing has been like that, hasn't it?

Also, we might need to add releases back to the front page then huh


----------



## Hielkenator (May 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I never said it was the odd one out only that the Wii U using a PPC CPU was somehow the most vile architecture one could develop for. As for the N64, if you think that the cartridge format helped the N64, I'd love to hear it. If it wasn't the limited media, what made the N64 so unsuccessful?


(Cons)-The controller. it started to fail after just a few weeks.
Separate storage carrts were needed to save a lot of games.

(Pros)-Starting games was instant compared to disc based games, also almost no loading times.
Games like Zelda, Banjo, Jet force gemini, DonkeyKong 64, etc would be really unplayable with loading screens for every section of the game if it were on a disc based system.
Remember even the GC versions had loading times. 

Some games showed the competence of card based games.
Looking at Resident evil 2 ( full motion video cutscenes ), and conqer's bad furday ( with it's fully synced sung boss fights, and levels ( king turd )
This was all without major loading times and only possible on the N64.
Games cartridges are also virtually unbreakable.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 2, 2013)

Hielkenator said:


> (Cons)-The controller. it started to fail after just a few weeks.
> Separate storage carrts were needed to save a lot of games.
> 
> (Pros)-Starting games was instant compared to disc based games, also almost no loading times.
> ...


Who could forget this:


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 2, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> Are they appropriate file size, if so I guess might be real, just seems a bit fast. But this whole thing has been like that, hasn't it?
> 
> Also, we might need to add releases back to the front page then huh


 
I will let you know more when I can, I find myself away from a computer that can get me the info at the moment.

I might be able to sort out something like the 3DS one I do ;P
http://3ds.essh.co/

As for fast the people doing it might have been sitting on it a while just to make sure they were legit


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> They're still dicks for doing it


 

Wii U will suffer the same fate as the Wii in terms of hacks. Because it can't even match its predecessor in sales.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 2, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Wii U will suffer the same fate as the Wii in terms of hacks. Because it can't even match its predecessor in sales.


 
theres still no proof of loading backups,
same as the 3DS, dumps can be made, but getting them to run again is the big question


----------



## Hielkenator (May 2, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> Who could forget this:



Awesome game that was.
Really 18+ at some points.

This is the most awesome continue screens ever:


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 2, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> theres still no proof of loading backups,
> same as the 3DS, dumps can be made, but getting them to run again is the big question


 
Same was said about the Wii...


----------



## heartgold (May 2, 2013)

Great, now we have dumps. As soon as this hack is out, I'm tempted to buy a Wii U even before windwaker is released.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 2, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Same was said about the Wii...


 
Source please
pretty sure the discs type that the WiiU used aren't available yet, please let me know where you plan to source these 25GB discs to burn the image too?
Oh wait it's completely different because it can use USB media meaning it has to have a loader, which we have seen NO proof of.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 2, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> Source please
> pretty sure the discs type that the WiiU used aren't available yet, please let me know where you plan to source these 25GB discs to burn the image too?
> Oh wait it's completely different because it can use USB media meaning it has to have a loader, which we have seen NO proof of.



You are incorrect in your assumption; when they say USB and loader they mean you can select via a little LCD on the device itself (which the USB will probably plug into) and it will then trick the Wii U into thinking it has the equivalent disc loaded.
Some also have network menus (running a basic webserver is not that hard on an embedded system), some of the 360 ones also had a workaround involving pictures (you use the menu picture viewer and whatever picture gets loaded triggers the device to load up an appropriate disc image) and others were even more basic still.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 2, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> You are incorrect in your assumption; when they say USB and loader they mean you can select via a little LCD on the device itself (which the USB will probably plug into) and it will then trick the Wii U into thinking it has the equivalent disc loaded.
> Some also have network menus (running a basic webserver is not that hard on an embedded system), some of the 360 ones also had a workaround involving pictures (you use the menu picture viewer and whatever picture gets loaded triggers the device to load up an appropriate disc image) and others were even more basic still.


 
That would be very big $$$$$$$$$$ but again that's a loader software for the device.

Even though it's unlikely to be fake I just want some information on the loader itself. Because it is all swell and dandy having a exploit and dumps but there's no loader (same as the 3DS).


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 2, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> That would be very big $$$$$$$$$$ but again that's a loader software for the device.
> 
> Even though it's unlikely to be fake I just want some information on the loader itself. Because it all swell and dandy having a exploit and dumps but there's no loader (same as the 3DS).


Yeah currently with no games, I don't find it worth $200, and no one really should until it's proven to work after a big update. (and by then there will prob be 5 $50 or less Chinese copies)


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 2, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> Yeah currently with no games, I don't find it worth $200, and no one really should until it's proven to work after a big update. (and by then there will prob be 5 $50 or less Chinese copies)


 
and that's if nintendo dont find a method to block it
so the loader would only work on a system on the current firmware and with the current games
so that means you wouldn't have that much choice of games, they should of held off for a while so a good game database was established


----------



## Bryon15 (May 2, 2013)

If I delete my wifi internet settings on my Wii U, wouldn't that stop the automatic updates? It can't download firmware updates if there's no wifi access point to connect to.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 2, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> If I delete my wifi internet settings on my Wii U, wouldn't that stop the automatic updates? It can't download firmware updates if there's no wifi access point to connect to.


why? they never said it was patched and nintendo can barely patch stuff that's not out.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 2, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> why? they never said it was patched and nintendo can barely patch stuff that's not out.


 
lol wait until they realize the hardware is going to be over $100 so many kids being like MUST NOT UPDATE when they don't even have the cash to buy what they need


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 2, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> lol wait until they realize the hardware is going to be over $100 so many kids being like MUST NOT UPDATE when they don't even have the cash to buy what they need


well if you look at it this way if its $100 that about a game and a half for all the games you want
but wake me when there is homebrew


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 2, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> well if you look at it this way if its $100 that about a game and a half for all the games you want
> but wake me when there is homebrew


 
it will more than likely be more than $100 considering the PS3 one at launch was $130 and there was other hack available for the PS3 already.

So this being be WiiU and its first hack, you going to be looking a lot higher, I'd actually say nearer $200 than $100

Interesting where this leads but people these days don't realize hacking costs A LOT of money
R4 when first released cost around $70

It will fall in price, but if blocked then it will not be worth the cost due to lack of game library.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 2, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> it will more than likely be more than $100 considering the PS3 one at launch was $130 and there was other hack available for the PS3 already.
> 
> So this being be WiiU and its first hack, you going to be looking a lot higher, I'd actually say nearer $200 than $100
> 
> ...


Look at r4 now, I literally got 2 free the other day.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 2, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> Look at r4 now, I literary got 2 free the other day.


 
indeed, but don't forget the DS's life is now kinda dead and the original R4 do not work on DSi or 3DS


----------



## Rydian (May 2, 2013)

And original flash carts were, like, $75.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 2, 2013)

Rydian said:


> And original flash carts were, like, $75.


you got ninjaed


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 2, 2013)

Rydian said:


> And original flash carts were, like, $75.


 
$5 off, whatcha going to do 

but again people think this will be free and easy like Wii Softmodding lol

I say Nintendo have nothing to worry about, it's like the 3DS; yes dumps will leak, yes exploits will be found
but they will be patched and won't be worth the cost to actually perform the hack.

The WiiU is very good, the VC is growing (tho a few more games would be nice so HURRY DA HELL UP) and there is the promise of some amazing games.

They're doing what they can to keep everyone happy but you always get moochers wanting things for free.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 2, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> $5 off, whatcha going to do
> 
> but again people think this will be free and easy like Wii Softmodding lol
> 
> ...


the worst part of the moochers is they don't buy the system till it's hacked


----------



## NakedFaerie (May 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Aaaaaand they're douchebag wankers for ruining the Wii U


HOW are they ruining the WiiU? Nintendo are ruining it themselves. There are no games for it and its not hacked yet. You cant say there are no games because of this as this isn't even out yet and there are still no games.
How many games are coming out for the WiiU this year? How many of them have been canceled or will get canceled? How many of those games are crap? AND finally how many of those games are really worth getting?

So with that said the WiiKeyU will help sell more WiiUs. Nintendo are limiting the games itself. If they don't do something about it soon it'll be a flop. I don't know anyone other than me with one and I wanted to return it to the shop 3 days after I got it. It locks up too much, the controller is really uncomfortable and not user friendly, there is only a handful of games for it and if it wasn't for the Wii part being hacked already I wouldn't have gotten one in the first place. The WiiKeyU is needed for me then I can have a look at those crap games that I wont buy anyway. Might give me a reason to turn it on as I haven't turned it on for a week then about a month before that.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 2, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> the worst part of the moochers is they don't buy the system till it's hacked


 
indeed, bloody moochers,

if I worked for nintendo people would have someone to fear 
mmmwwwhahahahaha

They don't realize that the best way to have a hack compatible is to own a launch console but hide it in a box somewhere then you're not affected by updates or hardware revisions.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 2, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> I want some information on the loader itself. Because it all swell and dandy having a exploit and dumps but there's no loader (same as the 3DS).



There is no "exploit" and there is no loader like you are thinking of -- the device fakes a DVD drive and does it all internally. This is why it is so limited with regards to homebrew, out of region, hacked games and such like.



Pong20302000 said:


> indeed, bloody moochers,
> 
> if I worked for nintendo people would have someone to fear
> mmmwwwhahahahaha
> ...



"if I worked for nintendo people would have someone to fear"
How do you figure?

There have been plenty of instances of later developers compromising security as they do not understand the steps taken in early development.


----------



## NakedFaerie (May 2, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> the WiiU i very good, the VC is growing (tho a few more games would be nice so HURRY DA HELL UP)


 
The the problem with Nintendo is they release 1 thing a week and that has always been a problem. Go have a look at the way Sony used to update the PSN store weekly. They released about 20-30 things a week where Nintendo add 1 thing a week. To get anything from Nintendo its a really slow waiting process and it's also very expensive. You can go to a shop and buy a game for $10 and its still $50 in the Nintendo eShop and they also don't drop their prices. They are in the WiiU shop as they are trying to sell more WiiU's and make it more inviting but the way to make it more inviting is to have more games released weekly and have them priced better and more affordable. $10 for a 20 year old game is really stupid. I see shops with that same game for $5 and that's the hardware version not a digital version which is limited to 1 console only where the hardware version can go into any number of consoles and you can even sell it when you're finished with it if you want.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 2, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> There is no "exploit" and there is no loader like you are thinking of -- the device fakes a DVD drive and does it all internally. This is why it is so limited with regards to homebrew, out of region, hacked games and such like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I know many things 



NakedFaerie said:


> The the problem with Nintendo is they release 1 thing a week and that has always been a problem. Go have a look at the way Sony used to update the PSN store weekly. They released about 20-30 things a week where Nintendo add 1 thing a week. To get anything from Nintendo its a really slow waiting process and it's also very expensive. You can go to a shop and buy a game for $10 and its still $50 in the Nintendo eShop and they also don't drop their prices. They are in the WiiU shop as they are trying to sell more WiiU's and make it more inviting but the way to make it more inviting is to have more games released weekly and have them priced better and more affordable. $10 for a 20 year old game is really stupid. I see shops with that same game for $5 and that's the hardware version not a digital version which is limited to 1 console only where the hardware version can go into any number of consoles and you can even sell it when you're finished with it if you want.


 
the e-shop has sales, maybe you're missing them, there's some every other week normally and they are normally cheaper than retail too
$10 for old games, you been missing out on the 30cent/30pence games then too
the only pricy ones are Super Mario World, Mario Picross & F-Zero and there all SNES
and indeed worth the cost

Do you cry when you have to spend money or something? Because it sounds like you struggle to afford what is considered a luxury not a necessity.


----------



## vini9157 (May 2, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> it will more than likely be more than $100 considering the PS3 one at launch was $130 and there was other hack available for the PS3 already.
> 
> So this being be WiiU and its first hack, you going to be looking a lot higher, I'd actually say nearer $200 than $100
> 
> ...


 
Bubba said it will cost U$120. I think he is the tester for the k3y team, he is very famous, this isn't fake.

You can see the source here: http://www.ps3hax.net/showthread.php?t=55598&page=2

Sorry my English sucks


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 2, 2013)

vini9157 said:


> Bubba said it will cost U$120. I think he is the tester for the k3y team, he is very famous, this isn't fake.
> 
> You can see the source here: http://www.ps3hax.net/showthread.php?t=55598&page=2
> 
> Sorry my English sucks


 
he said he thinks it will cost $120, not it will


----------



## vini9157 (May 2, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> he said he thinks it will cost $120, not it will


 
"I say $120...No More..."

I'm not an English speaker but where is the "think" word or meaning in his reply.


----------



## djbubba2002 (May 2, 2013)

it Depends on the Wholesaler guys..Like Modchip,OZ but I say it will be 120 like the  WODE,XKEY and 3k3y


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 2, 2013)

vini9157 said:


> "I say $120...No More..."
> 
> I'm not an English speaker but where is the "think" word or meaning in his reply.


 
because he used "I say" that means in his opinion.



djbubba2002 said:


> it Depends on the Wholesaler guys..Like Modchip,OZ but I say it will be 120 like the WODE,XKEY and 3k3y


 
not sure if same guy from the other site or just similar lol


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 2, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> Source please
> pretty sure the discs type that the WiiU used aren't available yet, please let me know where you plan to source these 25GB discs to burn the image too?
> Oh wait it's completely different because it can use USB media meaning it has to have a loader, which we have seen NO proof of.


They don't need proof. This is WiiKey the one we are talking about. They won't just kill their reputation just like that and they already confirmed it to be real.
The Wii also uses proprietary discs and the games can be burned on DVDs. The Wii U's are just a different type of Blu-Ray


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 2, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> They don't need proof. This is WiiKey the one we are talking about. They won't just kill their reputation just like that and they already confirmed it to be real.
> The Wii also uses proprietary discs and the games can be burned on DVDs. The Wii U's are just a different type of Blu-Ray


 
I'm asking for a source of what you posted.
That there was no proof that the Wii could load backups.

I'm not asking the team, I'm asking for the source of what you said

the original WiiKey just modded the drive to load a backup, it still used all the official parts, it just removed the check

the WiiU version is completely different, as its not using any of the actual drive, its a full replacement, there being a fully emulated loader that can read backups made into an image stored onto usb


----------



## vini9157 (May 2, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> I'm asking for a source of what you posted.
> That there was no proof that the Wii could load backups.
> 
> I'm not asking the team, I'm asking for the source of what you said
> ...


 
they made wode too, and its an ODE, 3k3y and xk3y too


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 2, 2013)

vini9157 said:


> they made wode too, and its an ODE, 3k3y and xk3y too


 
-_-
I'm not asking about the team, I'm asking about the statement he made, does no one here read properly?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> HOW are they ruining the WiiU? Nintendo are ruining it themselves. There are no games for it and its not hacked yet. You cant say there are no games because of this as this isn't even out yet and there are still no games.
> How many games are coming out for the WiiU this year? How many of them have been canceled or will get canceled? How many of those games are crap? AND finally how many of those games are really worth getting?
> 
> So with that said the WiiKeyU will help sell more WiiUs. Nintendo are limiting the games itself. If they don't do something about it soon it'll be a flop. I don't know anyone other than me with one and I wanted to return it to the shop 3 days after I got it. It locks up too much, the controller is really uncomfortable and not user friendly, there is only a handful of games for it and if it wasn't for the Wii part being hacked already I wouldn't have gotten one in the first place. The WiiKeyU is needed for me then I can have a look at those crap games that I wont buy anyway. Might give me a reason to turn it on as I haven't turned it on for a week then about a month before that.


 
I just love your infallible arguments. You must win so many debates on the internet 

Do yourself a favor and provide evidence instead of going on blind diatribe. Thank you.


----------



## Dinzy (May 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I just love your infallible arguments. You must win so many debates on the internet
> 
> Do yourself a favor and provide evidence instead of going on blind diatribe. Thank you.


 

One could say the same thing to you.  You are declaring this method of piracy as the death of the WiiU with no evidence to support your argument.  Show me some proof that a large fraction of the 3 million WiiU owners will purchase this device and that it will have an impact on whether or not games are developed for the system.  Historical, quantitative proof indicating some likelihood of your assertion is also OK.  Blindly claiming it will ruin the system and bashing all that disagree is not OK.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 2, 2013)

Dinzy said:


> One could say the same thing to you. You are declaring this method of piracy as the death of the WiiU with no evidence to support your argument. Show me some proof that a large fraction of the 3 million WiiU owners will purchase this device and that it will have an impact on whether or not games are developed for the system. Historical, quantitative proof indicating some likelihood of your assertion is also OK. Blindly claiming it will ruin the system and bashing all that disagree is not OK.


the amount of ShovelWare released for the Wii is not proof enough?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2013)

Dinzy said:


> One could say the same thing to you. You are declaring this method of piracy as the death of the WiiU with no evidence to support your argument. Show me some proof that a large fraction of the 3 million WiiU owners will purchase this device and that it will have an impact on whether or not games are developed for the system. Historical, quantitative proof indicating some likelihood of your assertion is also OK. Blindly claiming it will ruin the system and bashing all that disagree is not OK.


 
First I'd love to hear how the Wii U has no noteworthy games, especially after the ones coming out this year. Batman Arkham City, Need For Speed Most Wanted, Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate*, Rayman Legends, Super Mario Kart, The Legend of Zelda Wind Waker HD. I counted 42 games currently on sale with at least 40 more in the works, most of the remaining ones will be released this year.

My argument for the Wii U and how it's going to be killed by piracy? Simple.

People download illegal copies, third parties freak out, Nintendo tries to implement tougher AP measures but hackers keep winning against said AP/DRM, third parties blame Nintendo for lack of good AP and announce their refusal to support the company, Wii U sales plummet due to "lack of good games", the system gets subpar sales.



Pong20302000 said:


> the amount of ShovelWare released for the Wii is not proof enough?


The shovelware hasn't been as a bad for the Wii U, but holy hell did the N64 have copious amounts of that. He doesn't bring up a good argument at all.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 2, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> the amount of ShovelWare released for the Wii is not proof enough?



First we are going to have to define what shovelware is and I usually find that is only slightly easier to do than define what casual games are.

Similarly the wii was an underpowered console, with a large install base that included lots of people that went in for a lot of what typically gets called shovelware, where you did not need 8 kinds of 3d artist to get stuff done and was still amenable to high level languages. That would seem to be rather troubling for your point.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2013)

jaouad said:


> Let's not play dumb and keep this a reasonable discussion instead of forgetting about any possible factor beside the one you choose, to win an argument. Console hacking does kill potential software development attraction.
> 
> Answer this. How does a console which sold nearly 100 million, have a hard time localizing great titles like xenoblade, the last blade and pandora's tower? Ya see, apart from the mainstream titles like mario kart, nsmb. software did terrible, because of 2 reasons. Inferior multiplatform ports and piracy. The best example of this is the launch zelda game twilight princess sales, compared to skyward sword.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty silly argument - if you want to be reasonable about a piracy discussion, show some figures.


As of February 2012, there were 3,1 million unique homebrew channel installations, let's assume that there was an additional 1,4 million users who lived under a rock and hardmodded their console instead and we have 4,5 _*potential*_ pirates _(homebrew capacity does not equal piracy, but let's ignore that to give your argument a chance to fly)_. Meanwhile, the Wii sold _*95,85 million units*_ as of march 31st 2012 _(99,84 million as of today)_. Taking this into account, you'd have to assume that over _*90 million users*_ without backup launching capabilities bought the console as a paperweight with no intention of buying games for it... that's not reasonable.

The Wii got shoddy ports and was on First Party CPR not because it had piracy problems - it was because it was a generation behind hardware-wise and nobody _wanted_ to develop for it. Hardware constraints are not hurdles every developer wants to jump over - they limit the freedom of coders. Now, your claims about the games library can also be easily refuted. The Wii had 1221 titles as of November 2011, the DS/i had 1297 titles as of November 2012. These numbers are *still* growing and they are not small, so apparently developers didn't mind _*all that much*_.

As for the DS, exact flash cart sales numbers are not something I have, but I can present something else. As of June 2010, CESA recorded 2,071,006 illegal downloads of Pokemon Platinum, which was the most popular downloaded title until new Pokemon games were released. In the same timeframe, the game sold 7,06 million copies - this means that there were aprox. 9,131006 active copies of the game at that time, only 22% _(that is, if we assume that all the downloads were working dumps and the pirates did not download the same game several times like they do *all the time*) _of which were pirated *on a system where all you have to do is put a $5-$20 flashcart into your cart slot and you're good to go with no modifications* as far as piracy is concerned, and this is an *extreme case* - Platinum was literally the no.1 game in downloads, other games didn't even get close to 2 million downloads. _"Touch! Generation - Common Sense Training"_ was extremely popular and Japan, it's no.11 on the list and it was only downloaded _89,667 times total _- that's a _laughable_ number in comparison.

As for _"Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess"_, that title was multiplatform - it was released for both the Gamecube and the Wii_, _so I'm not _particularily_ suprised that it sold more although I haven't read any sales figures to support that - this is my assumption.

Both consoles were a massive success for Nintendo, they walked a straight path ahead of the competition in spite of all this _"terrible piracy"_ and both systems are still supported in some fashion... so no, I guess I can't agree with you, piracy is not a huge, wide-spread problem that you could count _"in the millions"_ within a single country - if anything_, _it's in the millions worldwide and still nowhere near the amount of legitimate console users.


----------



## Armadillo (May 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> People download illegal copies, third parties freak out, Nintendo tries to implement tougher AP measures but hackers keep winning against said AP/DRM, third parties blame Nintendo for lack of good AP and announce their refusal to support the company, Wii U sales plummet due to "lack of good games", the system gets subpar sales.


 
360 got hacked in a similar amount of time (Console came out November, first hacked firmware, may). Firmware could only play copies, nothing else just as this. Microsoft released drive after drive to combat it and failed.

Third parties did not blame Microsoft and stop giving them games. Even when the ps3 came out and was still secure, while the 360 was not, they still gave them 3rd party stuff.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2013)

Armadillo said:


> 360 got hacked in a similar amount of time (Console came out November, first hacked firmware, may). Firmware could only play copies, nothing else just as this. Microsoft released drive after drive to combat it and failed.
> 
> Third parties did not blame Microsoft and stop giving them games. Even when the ps3 came out and was still secure, while the 360 was not, they still gave them 3rd party stuff.


...and continue to do so because the amount of users who are willing to _physically_ modify the console _(ranges from putting a clip on a chip to drilling through a drive chip in order to turn off the lock-out, also known as Kamikaze Mod)_, voiding their warranty and potentially breaking their system, not to mention either risking getting banned on XBox Live or never using XBox Live again, is incredibly small in comparison to the number of legitimate users who don't find it an interesting prospect.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2013)

Armadillo said:


> 360 got hacked in a similar amount of time (Console came out November, first hacked firmware, may). Firmware could only play copies, nothing else just as this. Microsoft released drive after drive to combat it and failed.
> 
> Third parties did not blame Microsoft and stop giving them games. Even when the ps3 came out and was still secure, while the 360 was not, they still gave them 3rd party stuff.


 
Then explain why third parties are wary, like EA and their constant butt-hurt state. Wouldn't hacking/compromising the Wii U AP make them not want to support it any more?


----------



## Gahars (May 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Then explain why third parties are wary, like EA and their constant butt-hurt state. Wouldn't hacking/compromising the Wii U AP make them not want to support it any more?


 
They're likely already wary because of the console's shaky start and Nintendo's poor history with third parties. Having the system be compromised like this might not shore up confidence, but there are plenty of other factors to consider.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Then explain why third parties are wary, like EA and their constant butt-hurt state. Wouldn't hacking/compromising the Wii U AP make them not want to support it any more?


...because they're a business and they always want to sell more games?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...because they're a business and they always want to sell more games?


It's paradoxical, EA doesn't want to support Nintendo by skipping some games on the console and yet, they want more sales.....hmmmm.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> It's paradoxical, EA doesn't want to support Nintendo by skipping some games on the console and yet, they want more sales.....hmmmm.


You have to weigh the possible profits versus the funding it would require to get them. They're not interested in risking the development of a triple-A game on a system that doesn't sell yet - they have very little guarantee of return, which is why the WiiU is currently on First-party CPR.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You have to weigh the possible profits versus the funding it would require to get them. They're not interested in risking the development of a triple-A game on a system that doesn't sell yet - they have very little guarantee of return, which is why the WiiU is currently on First-party CPR.


 
And we all hope that once E3 and more games roll around. that will all change for the better. They've recovered from shaky beginnings before, they can sure as hell do it again.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> And we all hope that once E3 and more games roll around. that will all change for the better. They've recovered from shaky beginnings before, they can sure as hell do it again.


Let's hope they do - we don't want another N64/Gamecube disaster and it would be a shame to see the system die - I_ still_ think the Gamepad was a brilliant idea and you can make great things with it, it just takes some imagination. This part of the hardware alone allows for great exclusives, the system has something to offer that none of the competitors have and it baffles me as to why it isn't marketed more strongly.


----------



## SushiKing (May 2, 2013)

when this hack comes out im definitely buying a wiiu, if not then screw this shitty console...


----------



## Slimmmmmm (May 2, 2013)

The team has no reason to lie, but if some choose to not believe then that's up to them.

Having control of the filesystem will be the best thing "completely reversed the WiiU drive authentification, disk encryption, *file system*"

The future will hold many things including portable tech such as nand emu (savegamethingymajigy (smile wanin  ), homebrew and custom games.

We have the mem available to make things a little (lot ?) better than on the Wii and GC figures into these plans for many who at this time will keep STOOM !

But imho this is all over rated and the gamepad is the place to be.... devs are getting excited as we get nearer the point where un/fakesigned code will be ran, we will go through all the usual suspects of code fragments once it's hacked.... but then NEW things.... using the gamepad/wiiu simultaniously is where it gets fun.

We could be absolutely spoiled with FUN homebrew games that use the hardware without the commercial pressure that stops professional dev teams from experimenting.

I hope the WiiU is blown open soon as we are on the verge of having a really unique experience that could prove to be the best homebrew console we've ever had.


----------



## Rydian (May 2, 2013)

Slimmmmmm said:


> Having control of the filesystem will be the best thing


Even if the ability to edit the game binaries doesn't exist, this could be resource replacement, right?  ROM hacks without new features, basically.  Can edit levels for games, do texture replacements, and so on.

And of course I have to tentatively mention that while most game-based exploits rely on changing external data to be loaded (malformed save usually), if the resources for the game itself could be swapped there'd be a hell of a lot more things you could feed a game.  Of course if the Wii U has crap like NX/ASLR and junk it's not going to be as easy to get code running as on the Wii, and if the stuff is sandboxed that's another hurdle for actually modding the OS, and people would need one of these chips to get started... but still.  It's a thing?


----------



## SifJar (May 2, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Even if the ability to edit the game binaries doesn't exist, this could be resource replacement, right? ROM hacks without new features, basically. Can edit levels for games, do texture replacements, and so on.
> 
> And of course I have to tentatively mention that while most game-based exploits rely on changing external data to be loaded (malformed save usually), if the resources for the game itself could be swapped there'd be a hell of a lot more things you could feed a game. Of course if the Wii U has crap like NX/ASLR and junk it's not going to be as easy to get code running as on the Wii, and if the stuff is sandboxed that's another hurdle for actually modding the OS, and people would need one of these chips to get started... but still. It's a thing?


I wouldn't be convinced of resource replacement. Unless I'm mistaken, entire games (including the resources) are encrypted and signed, so can't be changed without both the private and public keys.

My interpretation of what they have said is more that they have been able to put the files into some usable/manageable format on a USB drive or whatever. But I doubt there'll be much clarification over that point until the thing is released. If it does, as you suggest, allow resource replacement, that would be one mildly interesting use for it I guess.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 2, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Even if the ability to edit the game binaries doesn't exist, this could be resource replacement, right?  ROM hacks without new features, basically.  Can edit levels for games, do texture replacements, and so on.
> 
> And of course I have to tentatively mention that while most game-based exploits rely on changing external data to be loaded (malformed save usually), if the resources for the game itself could be swapped there'd be a hell of a lot more things you could feed a game.  Of course if the Wii U has crap like NX/ASLR and junk it's not going to be as easy to get code running as on the Wii, and if the stuff is sandboxed that's another hurdle for actually modding the OS, and people would need one of these chips to get started... but still.  It's a thing?



I would be well up for a bit of resource ripping but given the wii used full disc encryption and others are getting into the file signatures (the 360 did a bit of this in XGD3 titles hence overburning/cut off not being an option any more) I would not hold out much hope. Also given games are fans of high level scripting languages (we even saw lua used in commercial games on the DS) I imagine the security people would have not allowed arbitrary code to come from the assets side of things (though such a thing would be my first port of call on the DSi and 3ds if they finally close the overlay option). That said even the non obviously turing complete scripting options of games allow for some serious changes, sometimes on a par with things that would previously have required ASM hacks, so it would be really nice.

As for the "we all hope Nintendo bounce back thing".... I dare say if Nintendo do experience a failure this time around it would not be an unjustified one.


----------



## Slimmmmmm (May 2, 2013)

I'm thinking the same SifJar.

I think it will be the Wii all over again. We do need clarification of what they actually mean by "completely reversed" the file system.

The main thing imho that this news will bring is encouragement.

We NEED imho
- Some exploit to allow homebrew
Well...... surely someone talented enough will release one, one day....

- Re/fake signing of games or swapping of resources (even if it's = or < size)
This is a MASSIVE hobby, custom guitar or singing, mario karts or smash bros and the usual NSMB challenges also the translation that so many love. Note these things are the hobby, playing them comes second to most creators who pride themselves on quality.

- POC's on the gamepad ... libs ... new ideas to make FUN games
Yeah, LONG way off....but this is the thing that I'm waiting for. Not playing an emulator on it, but a homebrew game with source for me to learn from and change.

- Cheats.... I'm no fan of cheats being used for cheating, but increasing laps to make a race more epic or other things like this can make a game last a lot longer and ultimately be more fun.

- Loaders.... they are a VERY handy thing, saving time and money to almost everyone, even if they come with AP they need to debut one day to help us organize and sort to our hearts content.
I worry this thing will be like the WODE with a crap LCD and annoying joystick that I think every WODE user has complained about from launch.

Then the usual fails by Nintendo fixed, EG not enough save slots for some games (some people have kids etc).
A good way of backing up things and restoring versions of the backups in batch.
A decent media player.

etc....

As I said, the main thing I think this news story brings is encouragement.
Until we know what they mean we can only interpret what they say.

It all comes down to what they mean by "completely reversed" the file system.

I am thinking far ahead of course.


----------



## uyjulian (May 2, 2013)

Hmm...
if the filesystem is cracked, so does the save data?

Maybe save data exploits will work again ???


----------



## osm70 (May 2, 2013)

About that piracy means lack of games thing:
Its really easy to pirate PC games, so everone will stop making games for computer.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 2, 2013)

4 said:


> That's a pretty silly argument - if you want to be reasonable about a piracy discussion, show some figures.
> 
> 
> As of February 2012, there were 3,1 million unique homebrew channel installations, let's assume that there was an additional 1,4 million users who lived under a rock and hardmodded their console instead and we have 4,5 _*potential*_ pirates _(homebrew capacity does not equal piracy, but let's ignore that to give your argument a chance to fly)_. Meanwhile, the Wii sold _*95,85 million units*_ as of march 31st 2012 _(99,84 million as of today)_. Taking this into account, you'd have to assume that over _*90 million users*_ without backup launching capabilities bought the console as a paperweight with no intention of buying games for it... that's not reasonable.
> ...


It is the same with most consoles/devices, I think I remember geohot saying that only 2% of iPhone are jail broken, but it seems like many people here think everyone will now be buying this/pirating, but most people will not ever open up their consoles or trust anyone to do it.


----------



## NEO117 (May 2, 2013)

Ugh... Seriously people, quit it with the double standards, we all know you WILL download one game or two if you get the chance.

Duurrrr hurr howp ninty will patch eet cuz I'm soooo legal and clean... Yeah, and Steve Jobs didn't release overhyped, useless, overpriced products.

Piracy didn't kill anything, and it won't start now. Companies are just saying that so they can apply their online DRM/passes/always on crap, Heck! Even Nintendo said they didn't care that much for piracy.

Either way, only 5% of the user base will even care to pirate, and most will be for testing purposes before buying, so your golden company that totally doesn't just want your money is safe and sound.

Yes, I mad!


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 2, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> the amount of ShovelWare released for the Wii is not proof enough?


the only reason the wii didn't get many top end titles from 3rd parties is plain and simple: it didn't have enough powa. that's all devs care about these days....


----------



## Slimmmmmm (May 2, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> the only reason the wii didn't get many top end titles from 3rd parties is plain and simple: it didn't have enough powa. that's all devs care about these days....


 
Also developing for Nintendo is a pita with no proper SDK or support and a lot of things left for the dev to figure out for themselves.

3rd parties would port things if it wasn't so over complicated imho.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 2, 2013)

From ozmodchips (who I would like to thank for responding to my email):

"Sorry, nothing we can share. The product is still a while away from being released. no need to get too excited about it yet "


----------



## Xenirina (May 3, 2013)

Well, we'll need pretty big HDDs if we want to play these mother of ISOs.
23 GB for _one _ISO... sheesh.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 3, 2013)

Xenirina said:


> Well, we'll need pretty big HDDs if we want to play these mother of ISOs.
> 23 GB for _one _ISO... sheesh.


 
lol all people will be moaning at the cost to pirate WiiU stuff now


----------



## Xenirina (May 3, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> lol all people will be moaning at the cost to pirate WiiU stuff now


 
That just makes me laugh


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 3, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> lol all people will be moaning at the cost to pirate WiiU stuff now


they can always still buy the game and rip it to their hdd


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 3, 2013)

Get an external 3TB hard drive from Newegg for about $130 if you catch a decent sale, that being said I expect some games to be larger.


----------



## DaniPoo (May 3, 2013)

Xenirina said:


> Well, we'll need pretty big HDDs if we want to play these mother of ISOs.
> 23 GB for _one _ISO... sheesh.


 Yeah like that became a problem with the PS3..


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2013)

Xenirina said:


> Well, we'll need pretty big HDDs if we want to play these mother of ISOs.
> 23 GB for _one _ISO... sheesh.



That is nothing major for a PC game, 360 games often hover around 9 gigs per disc, PS3 games are often about the same though they can go to the full blu ray.

Similarly for just over £100 (games retail between at about £40) in a high street shop a friend picked up a 3 Terabyte drive the other day, online it is even better.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 3, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Get an external 3TB hard drive from Newegg for about $130 if you catch a decent sale, that being said I expect some games to be larger.


 
so the cost of that + the WiiKeU = more than parents will buy for there children so they will bitch and moan like mofos


----------



## vini9157 (May 3, 2013)

--- Post From wiiuhax moderator --- source: http://www.ps3hax.net/showthread.php?t=55598&page=6

@bubba : 

_027c9557648a1a999aa7848319bb5ef2_​- AES key

_______ /\__________________________ __________ __/\ _______
____\ \/ / _ / _ \/ _ \/ \/ /
| \ // / / / / / // \/ / _
| \ / _______/ / // _/ / / // rtx/
| VENOM \\ /\__________/_____/_____/\____\_____/______/_____/ /art: \ /
`-------- \ / --> Proudly Presents: The Avengers - Battle for Earth (EUR)
\/

Publisher: Ubisoft Platform: Nintendo WiiU
Developer: Ubisoft Origin: Europe
Release Date: May 2013 Size/Format: *.ISO (WUOD)

Release Info -------------------------------------------------------------->

Wow, things are starting to heaten up, eh?

*We think a teensy bit of disc image header is cute and courageous.. but
here at VENOM we go for GOLD!*

Today we give you the first full WiiU disc image! Nothing more to add, enjoy

For the curious tinkerers, if you EVENTUALLY want to play this disc image
by whatever means, you will probably need this AES key:

>> 027c9557648a1a999aa7848319bb5ef2 <<

P.S. Where are the sleeping giants who broke this console back in december?

Greetings -------------------------------------------------------------->

LEGACY . CAPITAL . RISING SUN . DUAL CREW SHINING . ECHELON . MODE7
KALISTO . MENACE . TRIFORCE . JESUS . SUXXORS . F4CG
COMPLEX . DUPLEX . MONEY . ESPRiT iSO
__
\/ ----------------------------------->

"The Playmakers"_​


----------



## msaraiva (May 3, 2013)

vini9157 said:


> --- Post From wiiuhax moderator --- source: http://www.ps3hax.net/showthread.php?t=55598&page=6
> 
> 
> ​_>> *027c9557648a1a999aa7848319bb5ef2* <<_​​​_P.S. Where are the sleeping giants who broke this console back in december __fail0verfl0w?_​​​


​


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2013)

I'd love to see proof or a statement from another member proving to me how this won't spell disaster for the Wii U. No really, I'm itching to find out.


----------



## Gahars (May 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I'd love to see proof or a statement from another member proving to me how this won't spell disaster for the Wii U. No really, I'm itching to find out.


 
You're the one making the claim that this will be significantly, undeniably harmful. I think the burden of proof lies with you here.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> You're the one making the claim that this will be significantly, undeniably harmful. I think the burden of proof lies with you here.


 
Perhaps it might be related to wanting reassurance. Maybe my behavior is the reaction to the fact that it happened much quicker than I expected it to. Six months, that's pretty effing quick for something to be cracked.


----------



## Gahars (May 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Perhaps it might be related to wanting reassurance.


 
Rydian (and a few others, I think) have listed quite a few consoles with considerable piracy that still produced a strong output of games, like the PS2 or 360.

Piracy may not help the Wii U, but I highly doubt it'll deliver the killing blow. Honestly, attacking the pirates for ruining the system's chances seems more like scapegoating than anything else.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2013)

Retracted statement


----------



## p1ngpong (May 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I'd love to see proof or a statement from another member proving to me how this won't spell disaster for the Wii U. No really, I'm itching to find out.


 
Time will tell how this affects the wii u, piracy will be easy to blame if it ends up a failure by fanboys when so far it is in the position it is in only because of Nintendo's mismanagement.  

Why don't you just sit back and wait and see how all of this pans out, instead of raging in this thread non stop for like 30 posts like some mentally ill deranged person who has nothing better to do with their lives but cry over a modchip?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Time will tell how this affects the wii u, piracy will be easy to blame if it ends up a failure by fanboys when so far it is in the position it is in only because of Nintendo's mismanagement.
> 
> Why don't you just sit back and wait and see how all of this pans out, instead of raging in this thread non stop for like 30 posts like some mentally ill deranged person who has nothing better to do with their lives but cry over a modchip?


http://gbatemp.net/threads/feeling-conflicted-about-wii-u-dumps.347324/

Please read this, I've uh, done some thinking.


----------



## rizzod (May 3, 2013)

This Thread....


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 4, 2013)

I think that you guys don't understand that pirates are a very small minority that don't make or break ANYTHING. Most people will not mod their system, it is not like music or movies. Even if 5% of people pirate (I think I remember geohot saying for iphone/ipod, jail breaking is only around 2%). If the company loses 5% projected profits it DOES NOT really matter, if from the other 95% they make nothing, it is because their game is shit, blaming it on pirates is a normal thing to do to calm down investors.


----------



## Slimmmmmm (May 4, 2013)

Nintendo can use this to their advantage...

 - Chip comes out, boosts sales
 - Sales continue, time passes
 - BANG ! ! required update, chip is useless


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 4, 2013)

Slimmmmmm said:


> Nintendo can use this to their advantage...
> 
> - Chip comes out, boosts sales
> - Sales continue, time passes
> - BANG ! ! required update, chip is useless


They could, but they never did for the Wii, perhaps they are prepared this time tho.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 4, 2013)

Slimmmmmm said:


> Nintendo can use this to their advantage...
> 
> - Chip comes out, boosts sales
> - looses 3d party support
> ...


fix'd


----------



## naddel81 (May 5, 2013)

If they are going to render the chip useless the same way M$ is doing it on the xbox 360 with the xk3y, then we have nothing to worry about! *irony off*

there is no way to prevent an ODE/ODDE from working when you have figured out the drive authentication and the crypto between the system and the drive.
even if they implement new system calls you can easily recreate those, too!


----------



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> Slimmmmmm said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo can use this to their advantage...
> ...



I can not wait for that.... here I am suffering with 2d parties. That said I am worried that if Nintendo loose it all at once though it will be too much.



naddel81 said:


> there is no way to prevent an ODE/ODDE from working when you have figured out the drive authentication and the crypto between the system and the drive.
> even if they implement new system calls you can easily recreate those, too!



Timing challenges (there might be an inherent latency somewhere), power consumption/resistance/impedence checks, induced failure (the normal drive might brush off 50000 malformed requests where this would not), failure to fully implement read protocol (see something like the below 8000h reads on the DS) and the list goes on for a little bit. Most of that is very hard even if your hardware is built for it and some could still be worked around in an update but none is really out of reason and I could probably drum up examples of things like it in various devices over the years.


----------



## Deltaechoe (May 5, 2013)

I still want to put one in my Wii U


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 5, 2013)

Deltaechoe said:


> I still want to put one in my Wii U


Clarified by Marcan on here.


----------



## Deltaechoe (May 5, 2013)

I'm not in it for a cheap way to play pirated games, and sure, I might end up doing that a bit but I also just want something to poke and prod at. I'm not new to the reverse engineering game, but I also don't go out of my way to join a scene or team, I just do this as a hobby and sometimes as a job when I'm hired on as a contracted consultant. Hell, if I do happen to figure out something neat that isn't particularly damaging to the console or completely user unfriendly (which is most of what I deal with) then maybe I'll share it on the scene but for the most part I just like to tinker around with things on my own which is the main reason why I either chip or softmod most of the locked down gadgets that I buy.

Also, have to say this, Dan Rosenberg is a great guy and the one who actually got me started on some of the more advanced "tricks" as far as android is concerned whether he wanted to or not lol.


----------



## tHciNc (May 5, 2013)

They aren't waiting for anything, and anyway if they did have methods to run code, in theory play backups etc, doesn't mean they will share them externally ever, afaik they don't want to contribute to piracy and therefore releasing something that may lead towards it is the last thing they want to do, its obvious the "31" lol, aren't fanboys that have to show off to the fact they have info, they could all be working on different projects with the same endgame, just amazes me how much it bothers/doesn't bother some, to the point of writing a thesis on it, who cares who releases what, Nintendo have a big enough legit fanbase that if %1 even buys a $100+ device, its not gonna harm them, if you have no ripping methods and rely on 20gig dumps for each game this will also limit somewhat some users. ....... And people are delusional if they don't realise the "scene groups" work with all hardware manufacturers regarding piracy, its not just PARADOX lol, it wouldn't make much business sense to not, groups deliver the illegal portion incognito, hardware teams deliver the devices needed to use "Insert Groups Name" Rips, just like the 3ds, right from the first nfo, they have a way on "their hardware" to run their rips, they are just waiting for the optimal time to sell to the Chinese... ROFL


----------



## Rydian (May 5, 2013)

To be fair, we've seen groups like Bahamut change which flash cart they test their dumps on depending on what was available at the time (which means different teams), using the DSTwo's "clean mode" near the end of the DS's run due to not tripping any AP (and because they didn't need the patch features to confirm a game dump anyways), and of the exploits that do get sold (which is a low amount of the total in the first place), it's not always sold to the Chinese.  Datel has bought one or two, even recently for the Wii they bought one from a forum member here to use for their Wii AR (his own version of a mail bomb, confirmed by Twiizers to not be their own).


----------



## naddel81 (May 5, 2013)

@ Ray Lewis:

your theory about everything getting cheaper when there is competition does not quite work out.
what if there is NO competition? just look at the xk3y for the 360. where is the competition? the damn thing is still beyond the 100$ line! way too expensive and still NO competitors! why?


----------



## Rydian (May 5, 2013)

if the cost of the hardware to pirate is less than the cost of all the games you'll pirate...


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

And, most people will on here will continue to obtain games by illicit means irrespective of the general consensus on how most of the members feel about piracy. We can discuss it all day, we can discuss the morality/immorality as well, but if people are hellbent on pirating, little can be done to dissuade them.


----------



## Deltaechoe (May 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> if the cost of the hardware to pirate is less than the cost of all the games you'll pirate...


 
Just to add to it, I'm going to take a shot and ballpark the modchip to be between 65 and 90 dollars when it's released


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 5, 2013)

naddel81 said:


> @ Ray Lewis:
> 
> your theory about everything getting cheaper when there is competition does not quite work out.
> what if there is NO competition? just look at the xk3y for the 360. where is the competition? the damn thing is still beyond the 100$ line! way too expensive and still NO competitors! why?


2 games > $100, so $100 < all games.



Deltaechoe said:


> Just to add to it, I'm going to take a shot and ballpark the modchip to be between 65 and 90 dollars when it's released


 
I have the strangest feeling that it will be in the $150 - $200 range (original wode price (?)) Cause it seems it will be fancy with its "Stylish USB remote with powered USB hub and charger function".

But also at that price, with a uncertain future it is currently not worth it.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> irrespective of the general consensus on how most of the members feel about piracy.



We reached a consensus? When did that happen and by what sorcery was it achieved?


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 5, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> We reached a consensus? When did that happen and by what sorcery was it achieved?


If you have followed the thread it's obvious that most people are upset about this.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2013)

I am always wary of placing too much statistical stock in outbursts like what occurred in the thread (most vocal not necessarily most numerous, among the most vocal indulgence rates in that which they claim to wish to avoid tend to end up somewhat high and other such reasonings). Also this thread would seem to represent a small fraction of the world that is piracy/a specific instance in it (going for a drugs one I will go with something like recreational booze -- fine, recreational heroin -- less fine).

Now it might be argued that the_randomizer was deliberately meaning this sort of thing and just phrased it ambiguously but I will stand by the first sentence.


----------



## Rydian (May 5, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> If you have followed the thread it's obvious that most people are upset about this.


I found a video summary of the thread, actually.


----------



## naxil (May 5, 2013)

I think that: nintendo can only fix the ode with DRIVE REVISION (wiikey is long time work around drive emulation, and new ode are smart).
Other possibility is: ALWAYS ON internet CHECK with purchased key, some software house can use it. 
GO to buy WIIU or next revision probably can't use this ODE.

Now: $$$$$$$ this are god on world ;(.

Every situation happen around CORPORATION product are thinked with this factor = MONEY


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> We reached a consensus? When did that happen and by what sorcery was it achieved?


 
I thought I was the only one capable of having naiveté around here /sarcasm. Not everyone is happy with this news, but you weren't exactly aware of that it seems.



FAST6191 said:


> Now it might be argued that the_randomizer was deliberately meaning this sort of thing and just phrased it ambiguously but I will stand by the first sentence.


 
Who, me? So sorry my words are at eloquent as you'd like for them to be. I'll be sure to bring a thesaurus with me next time I make a post.


----------



## djbubba2002 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

djbubba2002 said:


>


 
Oy gevalt.


----------



## rizzod (May 5, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Oy gevalt.


 
*facepalm*


----------



## Rydian (May 5, 2013)

I'm an American who's only learned to pronounce things phonetically like in Japan.

Subsequently, the motions my mouth made trying to pronounce that logo would get a video banned in Australia.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

rizzod said:


> *facepalm*


 
You meant to post this, right?


----------



## medoli900 (May 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I'm an American who's only learned to pronounce things phonetically like in Japan.Subsequently, the motions my mouth made trying to pronounce that logo would get a video banned in Australia.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 5, 2013)

Competition brings prices down.  One enters at $95, then a copy slightly different is $80, do first device maybe revises and must lower price, enter 3rd, 4th, etc.  Going by history on other scenes here, like 360.  Glanced over the rest.


----------



## Devin (May 5, 2013)

Depends on the market. The X360Key had other competitors but they only had a $10-$20 price drop. So wonder what I'm going to call it.

UKey
WiiUKey
WiiKeyU

Choices, choices.


----------



## [Truth] (May 6, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I'm an American who's only learned to pronounce things phonetically like in Japan.
> 
> Subsequently, the motions my mouth made trying to pronounce that logo would get a video banned in Australia.


Glad that Ü is common in german.
Weird choice non the less.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 6, 2013)

Cost wise I could easily see it being 150$ being the first one out. Then maybe drop to 100-125.

I'm personally not going to even consider it until I see a review here and see how it fares update wise. I have no idea to be a guinea pig, let everybody else figure out the kinks first.


----------



## medoli900 (May 8, 2013)

Edit:The boobs wasn't really intended... Consider it as a booby prize.

(Puns intended tough...)


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 8, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> Cost wise I could easily see it being 150$ being the first one out. Then maybe drop to 100-125.
> 
> I'm personally not going to even consider it until I see a review here and see how it fares update wise. I have no idea to be a guinea pig, let everybody else figure out the kinks first.[/q
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (May 8, 2013)

Deltaechoe said:


> Just to add to it, I'm going to take a shot and ballpark the modchip to be between 65 and 90 dollars when it's released





Ericthegreat said:


> 2 games > $100, so $100 < all games.
> I have the strangest feeling that it will be in the $150 - $200 range (original wode price (?)) Cause it seems it will be fancy with its "Stylish USB remote with powered USB hub and charger function".





Ray Lewis said:


> Competition brings prices down. One enters at $95, then a copy slightly different is $80, do first device maybe revises and must lower price, enter 3rd, 4th, etc. Going by history on other scenes here, like 360. Glanced over the rest.





mysticwaterfall said:


> Cost wise I could easily see it being 150$ being the first one out. Then maybe drop to 100-125.


Anyone else want to place any bets? 






[Truth] said:


> Glad that Ü is common in german.
> Weird choice non the less.


I'm guessing it's an attempt to combine the U and the ii (Actually reminds me of a chinese rippoff brand for 3rd party wii accessories. They have the two I's in Wii joined up at the bottom so it looks like WÜ)





djbubba2002 said:


> Spoiler


Looking at your sig now and remembering you had mentioned helping test this thing, I think I would have been too paranoid to also put your Nintendo Network ID in your sig. That's just me, though.


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 8, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Anyone else want to place any bets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$100 minimum.


----------



## hhs (May 8, 2013)

Whether or when I buy this thing (and the WiiU) depends on the

timing of its launch. (will it be after or before the system decides to add video games to its features)
the price (less of an issue than my confidence in the thing.)
The installation process (something I can do quickly and with valuable video guides.)
Functionality/longevity (hard to gauge but most important. May have me turning away like it did with PS3's disc generations.)
Expert reviews.
I will not be buying a WiiU unless I'm buying the chip. A system without the chip is worth less to me than having no system.


----------



## medoli900 (May 8, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Anyone else want to place any bets?


----------



## Obveron (May 29, 2013)

Anyone actually see this thing in the wild yet?


----------



## Langin (May 29, 2013)

Obveron said:


> Anyone actually see this thing in the wild yet?


 
Nopes, I haven't seen any news on it lately. Also why bump an old topic? If there's news on this it would get posted you know.  Try to show your patience and you'll get rewarded for waiting! ;D


----------



## SnAQ (May 29, 2013)

Langin said:


> Nopes, I haven't seen any news on it lately. Also why bump an old topic? If there's news on this it would get posted you know.  Try to show your patience and you'll get rewarded for waiting! ;D


Would it be better to start a new topic instead of writing in this one? 
What are you, afraid that gbatemp's servers will run out of hdd space?


----------



## Langin (May 29, 2013)

SnAQ said:


> Would it be better to start a new topic instead of writing in this one?
> What are you, afraid that gbatemp's servers will run out of hdd space?


 

Yes a new topic would be better in de Wii U HACKING SECTION. Or at least he could have done some research by himself before posting?


----------



## science (May 29, 2013)

This is a discussion thread. Why not keep all discussion in here? A new topic would NOT be better.


----------



## Gameplayer9198 (Jul 16, 2013)

2013-07-15: Wiikey U update
Its been a while and we have been hard at work at the Wiikey U hardware. WiiU encrypts the data sent from the drive with AES-CBC-128. We have now fully integrated an AES core into the FPGA and it is operating at the same speed as the drive. We've had a setback with another component though, and we are now testing alternatives. Hopefully we will have another update in a few more weeks.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 16, 2013)

gameplayer_9198 said:


> 2013-07-15: Wiikey U update
> Its been a while and we have been hard at work at the Wiikey U hardware. WiiU encrypts the data sent from the drive with AES-CBC-128. We have now fully integrated an AES core into the FPGA and it is operating at the same speed as the drive. We've had a setback with another component though, and we are now testing alternatives. Hopefully we will have another update in a few more weeks.


Thanks for the info.

Seems its gonna be at least a couple of months until this is released.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 16, 2013)

I completely forgot about this


----------



## Ray Lewis (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for making that public;-).


----------



## stsaerox (Sep 23, 2013)

This is a treat to Nintendo it is too early if it real.....


----------



## Langin (Sep 23, 2013)

Why bump an old topic? It's proven fake if I recall correctly!


----------



## Ray Lewis (Sep 23, 2013)

I did not check another site for a while, but there was a lot of detail.  Last I heard, 3Key was a priority and then Ukey.  It has been quiet though...off to that thread on that other site.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 7, 2013)

So confirmed fake then?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 7, 2013)

Subtle Demise said:


> So confirmed fake then?


 
I don't remember it ever being confirmed fake, the team behind the project is no _"Crown3DS"_, they release hardware for other systems and I don't think they'd risk their reputation with a prank like this. I'd sooner wager that there isn't that much of a market for a Wii U backup loader at this point in time hence it's not exactly a first priority project.


----------



## Maguin (Dec 25, 2013)

No news since a long long time, is this Project still alive? I hoped there would be some news for christmast.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 25, 2013)

i don't think we'll be seeing this thing this gen


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

> _"People who say it cannot be done should not interrupt those who are doing it."_ - George Bernard Shaw


----------



## haiggoh (Jan 30, 2014)

No progress or news update in more than half a year? I hope they didn't give it up…


----------



## Ray Lewis (Jan 30, 2014)

No market really.  Allegedly why they "Put it on hold to focus on 3key" is because there is no real base for sales.  Mario Kart on hold until May?  When big games get delayed then the writing is on the wall.  I like my Wii U but it is dying and Nintendo might finally die.  I highly doubt hacks and the ukey will sell 9 million units.


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 30, 2014)

well, one thing is for sure: nintendo will never sell 9 million units when those hacks or the wiikeyU do NOT get released. I own every nintendo console and even the best mario kart is not going to sell those many consoles. it has all been there before. big N has to either really step up their game (new innovative Mario Kart + Zelda + Metroid + F-Zero +++) and that is not going to happen anytime soon or they have to pray for a miracle (homebrew!).


----------



## p3rand0r (May 21, 2014)

a hack like the 3ds one which allows only homebrew would be nice


----------

